# MBL 2013 Challenge!



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Last list update was January 9, 2013. Please send me a private message if you would like to be officially added to the list.*


Okay, I searched and searched and I can't find an MBL 2013 challenge  anywhere. I'm definitely not making MBL in 2012 as I originally planned  because I do wear my hair out quite a bit. I've been off the board for a  while just enjoying my hair, but I'm back and ready to grow again! I'm  going to copy most of the rules from the 2012 challenge. 

The challenge will run from March 31, 2012 (To give everyone a chance to get a pic posted) – December 31, 2013.

   Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:


*Current Length*
*   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like*
*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)*
*   Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*
*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*
*   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*
 
*PLEASE SEND ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST AND  OFFICIALLY JOIN! And don't  forget to post your info too! *
​ 
*Check-In Dates* 
March 31, 2012 
   August 15, 2012
   December 31, 2012 - *Last "official" day to join here.* (Last day I will update names)
   April 30, 2013
   August 15, 2013
   December 31, 2013

You can check in more than  this if you like, but let’s all try to do so on these particular dates  at the very least so we can keep up with each other's progress!​ Let’s grow, ladies! I'm excited! ​ 
Last List update: *January 9, 2013*


Challengers:
newbeginnings2010
skrapchik
LexaKing
smwrigh3
@[email protected]
greenandchic
LoveArianna
ms.tatiana
NappyNelle
lamaria211
jprayze
EasypeaZee
FlawedBeauty
KumakoXsd
KurlyNinja
KhandiB  
topnotch1010
caliscurls
Fab79
DivaJones
NaiyaAi    
Khaiya
classoohfive
ShantiNamaste
ecadnacmc
trutru1luv
nadaa16
Katherina
tiffjust2002
djkforeal
kandigyrl
LightEyedMami
Marand13
Sanndy
newnyer
BEAUTYU2U
claud-uk
LuvlyRain3
irisak
TeeBee
NaturalfienD
Course24
Seamonster
shortdub78
KaramelDiva1978
Cattypus1
justjai
vmerie
Course24
NinasLongAmbition
lexxi
Janine
freckledface
coolsista-paris
20perlz
vmerie
Kindheart
Firstborn2
cheerrette
MrsJaiDiva
mamaline
Mjon912
annanimittee
GroovyMama
JerriBlank
lilyofthenile
SincerelyBeautiful
BGT
nissi
Kimeshajohnson
EnExitStageLeft
Babysaffy
Angel of the North
gforceroy
tashboog
Sissy0561
tasha7239
Miss AJ
christanddonniesmommy
GrowAHead
TruMe
panama_princess6
Sholapie
BraunSugar
RegaLady
ImanAdero
ManiiSweetheart
Evo-ny


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Current Length: *BSB

*   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like:* Updated: Transitioning 4b, 104 week transition (or longer if I can!) 

*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): *Wash with shampoo every 3-4   weeks. Using Paul Mitchell Super Skinny full line (mix DC with Cantu Shea Butter leave-in). Blow dry and straighten once per month. For styling I take a 2 weeks down, 2 weeks up approach between shampoos  until I hit 12 weeks post relaxer (sometimes 8 weeks). Moisturizing  every other day. Comb only when I feel like it (about every 2 weeks).  Trim whenever it looks bad. What I'm doing to retain length is just  KISS. No special treatments that cause me to do extra manipulating.
*Regimen update: *In braids or in sections, I now wash with CON Kiwi and Citrus every week, DC with ORS Deep Penetrating Conditioner, airdry, and rebraid/replait every 2 weeks. I use Aveeno Leave-in and Africa's Best braid spray for daily moisturizing, and seal with Africa's Best Herbal Oil. And you thought it was KISS before!

*   Goals for each check-in date 
*
[FONT=&quot]March 31, 2012 - still BSB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2012 - Touching Bra strap[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2012 - BSL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]April 30, 2013 - Touching MBL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2013 - Full MBL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2013 - Maintain MBL for as long as possible before BC
[/FONT]
 
*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *I'm thinking June 2013

*   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: *My album is here on LHCF...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?u=246038


----------



## skraprchik (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a great idea.  MBL is my official length goal.  I hope it's the goal that will allow me to style my hair in its curly state the way I desire.  

*Current Length*: Between Shoulder and APL
*Current State of Hair* [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like: Natural 4a
*Regimen* (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): 
1. Shampoo every two weeks with whatever sulfate-free shampoo is on hand, currently TJ's Nourish Spa Shampoo.
2. DC with Organicals Ultra Conditioning Creme.  This is new for me, so I'll be looking to see how well it works.
3. Air dry and two strand twist.  I wear the twist in a variety of updos for the two weeks and repeat the process. I use a variety of leave-ins and oils to M&S, but my staples are HairVeda Vatika Frosting, Cocasta Shikakai Oil, water and KBB Sweet Ambrosia.
4. I have increased the amount of whole fruits and vegetables in my diet and taken out much of the processed food. I am aiming to drink at least 1.5 L of water a day.  I'm very inconsistent with the vitamin intake.
*Goals for each check-in date* (dates are below) This I can't accurately predict.  On average my hair grows 1/2" per month, but I'm mostly looking at how effectively I can style my hair between length checks.
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*: December 2012
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share

I'll update this post on the 31st when I do my March length check


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think my goal is MBL/WL for 2013. Maybe WL. Thats alot of hair! lol






Current Length-  Somewhere in the land btw APL and BSL
Current State of Hair-  4a/4b Natural
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
 I am doing this challenge while so doing The Wig Challenge, HYH Challenge 2012, Braid It Up Challenge, and LadyPanialo Deep Moist Method.
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL-  June. Mostly so I can wear pretty flexi rod sets during the summer


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for making this thread!!! My hair length goal is waist length by Dec 2013, but I still have yet to reach MBL, so I'm hoping to get there sometime in 2013 as well 

Current Length Somewhere between APL and BSL

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – Relaxed and Stretching. I'm about 12 weeks post, but wont relax again until June.

Regimen 
 Wash Weekly
 DC 1x Weekly
 Hot Oil Treatment Bi-Week
 Protein Treatment Monthly
*M&S EVERY NIGHT*
 Wrap and Bun Daily

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
By August 2012 I hope to be FULL BSL

 What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL I'm HOPING i'll be MBL by spring of 2013, so maybe a year from now in March 2013 

 Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share My photo album is in my profile. I do also have a youtube channel where I track my progress and review my favorite and staple products Here: http://www.youtube.com/user/LadyLexaRae/videos


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 11, 2012)

Current Length  *Between SL and APL*
Current State of Hair *Natural 3c/4a*
Regimen *KISS!

Co-Wash 1 or 2x a week using Aussie Moist
Mud Wash Every 2 weeks with Terressentials Lavender Garden
DC after every wash with a homemade concotion.  It changes every 3 DC's what is included.
Leave-In Conditioner
Allow to Air Dry about 60-80% then twists or braid for the style of the week.  

I tend to braid my hair in two french braids at random times during the week and will maintain for about 2 days.

I also try to put in Mini Twists once a year, twice if I'm not too lazy.

I've also attempted Kinky Twists, which I will be doing again.

So ultimately I attempt to PS but between that I do wear my hair out.

To get to MBL I'm going to work better at M&S my ends every night.  I believe the trick for me to get MBL is retention.

I also take vitamins and supplements (Biotin, Niacin, MSM, Omega 3-6-9 and a B-Complex)

And am a heavy water drinker!*

Goals for each check-in date 
March 31, 2012 - *Not much of a change from where I am currently (see pic below)* 
August 15, 2012 - *APL or at least seriously grazing*
December 31, 2012 - *Grazing BSL*
April 30, 2013 - *Full BSL in the back*
August 15, 2013 - *TBD*
December 31, 2013 - *MBL*

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL *I have to measure to see what type of length I'll need to reach the milestones between where I am now and MBL.  I'm in the APL 2012 Challenge and our first check in is 3/31 so I'll do the full measurement then.*

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share *I don't take many pics, because it's hard to do, but the few I have are in my LHCF Album!*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2012)

Darn it, I wish I could join this challenge but I can't. I am back to NL trying to get back to SL this year because of a setback caused by a very careless stylist who botched up my hair doing a simple task of taking down a weave. 

I will be more than happy to watch and cheer you ladies on from the sidelines however.

Also, if this was MBL 2015, then I will be all up in here


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see the progress we make


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck ladies. I'll come back to join once I hit BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to see you back newbeginnings2010!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 13, 2012)

Current Length: I believe right at BSL





Current State of Hair: Natural haven't had a perm since 2005-06 
Regimen: I'm always in hiding with my hair (weaves, braids, & buns). I wash and deep condition once a week. I always take women 1 day vitamins and nixion everyday. 
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: January 2013


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Mar 13, 2012)

[*]Current Length collar bone length
[*]   Current State of Hair natural
[*]   Regimen taking hair vitamins everyday, drinking water, oiling and moisturizing hair/scalp every night, washing hair every 2 weeks
[*]   Goals for each check-in date 
March 31 2012 still cbl
August 15 2012 apl
December 31 2012 full apl
April 30 2013 bsl
August 15 2013 longer than bsl but close to Mbl
December 31 2013 Mbl 

[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL December 2013

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 13, 2012)

*Current Length*
Recently trimmed so a U shape right above BSL.  

*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like*
Natural
4a/3c
Fine/medium texture
Medium density
*I'm working very hard to slow down my shedding via iron and diet due to my low ferritin levels.  My hair has suffered a lot over the past year and trying to get it back in shape.  

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)*
Daily
Moisturize and seal
Protective style

Weekly
Shampoo once a week
Cowash (or cleansing conditioner) once a week
Deep condition once a week
Keep hair stretched for the most part

Monthly
Henna and other herbs for strength 

*Check-In Dates* 
March 31, 2012 - Full BSL
August 15, 2012 - Touching MBL
December 31, 2012 - Last "official" day to join here. (Last day I will update names) - Full MBL (maybe a professional trim)
April 30, 2013 -
August 15, 2013
December 31, 2013 - Waist length?


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

NikkiQ
Thanks girl! I missed you guys!

I update the list. Thanks for joining ladies! I'm excited for MBL next year!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 14, 2012)

Im Innnnnn!!!
Im Natural
Im between SL and APL
Hair type 4b Coarse
My regimen is i wash with poo bi-weekly and deep condition weekly
i use a sccalp mixture x3 a week of megatek, B&B super grow and essential rosemary oil
March 2012 -i hope to be full APl
August 2012- i hope to be grazing BSl
December 2012- i hope to be full bsl
December 2013-Full MBL
Ill post pics later


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 14, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Im Innnnnn!!!
> Im Natural
> Im between SL and APL
> Hair type 4b Coarse
> ...



Yay! Momma-to-be-again


----------



## longhairdreaming (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm this challenge is tempting...I'm subbing. If I get to APL this summer I'll join in. Good luck ladies!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread is tempting. I want to join but don't know if I'll make mbl next year. I'll just sit on the sidelines until I get more comfortable. Lol.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 18, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> This thread is tempting. I want to join but don't know if I'll make mbl next year. I'll just sit on the sidelines until I get more comfortable. Lol.



Oh just take the plunge. For me it's more of a I said it so now I'm going to work to get there! I'm in a APL 2012 challenge so my chances for MBL next year are not great, but I have until Dec! This is sort-of my vision board!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2012)

*Current Length* *SL going to APL*
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like* *Natural (well at the end of 2.5 yrs transitioning- few straight ends left)*
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* 
*I realized I use way too much heat on my hair.  I will be reducing heat dramatically- doing more roller sets with air drying, twistouts, and wash n gos.  Will save heat styling for 'special occasions.'  I will add some PS like braids and weaves as well over the course of the time period.*
*I will be more consistent with vitamins, a multi and biotin and drink more water.*
*Will DC at least 2/month, no heat, will use shower cap*
*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)* 
*I will have official check-ins bi-monthly, so I'll post a length check at the end of May and follow that pattern.*
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* 
*Any month is fine with me as long as I get by December *
****Starting Pic Attached.*


----------



## EasypeaZee (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in too!!

Current length of hair: Collar bone length 

Current State of Hair
[(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – 
Relaxed. Have been stretching for 11 months so far... NOT transitioning, will probably relax in September...

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): In cornrows right now... Helps me keep my hands out (and my mind off) of my hair... Cowash, DC and Rebraid every 4 weeks. I moisturize and seal nightly as well as apply megatek and mtg mix. I drink water daily and take nioxin vitamins. 

Goals for each check-in date 
March 31, 2012 - shoulder length 
August 15, 2012 - hopefully nearing APL
December 31, 2012 - APL
April 30, 2013 - BSL nearing MBL
August 15, 2013 - Grazing MBL
December 31, 2013 - MBL

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: Crossing my fingers for October 2013

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: don't have one but I will post a pic... Kinda crazy looking because i don't want to put heat to my hair.... It's only the bottom of one cornrow unbraided...



I hope I can make it by next year... I'm very excited for this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in!  I'm just touching APL.  Will be back later with pics and info


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 22, 2012)

FlawedBeauty said:
			
		

> I'm in!  I'm just touching APL.  Will be back later with pics and info



Yay! Welcome.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm hoping all my workouts and water intake are feeding my hair and making it grow, grow, grow!

I have my first check-in in the APL challenge at the end of the month and I don't expect great results, but I know my hair is healthy so that's good. I'm going to flat iron and post pics all over the place! Hopefully I don't have the urge to trim. I believe my last trim was in Jan.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 22, 2012)

Decided to join on in. What could it hurt?



newbeginnings2010 said:


> *Current Length*
> APL
> 
> *   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like*
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 26, 2012)

i trimmed today only about 1/4 of an inch but i felt that i needed it since i havent trimmed since my bc  2 years ago......i no thats bad


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 28, 2012)

Checking in  



Here is my length update for the end of March. Hopefully i'll be MBL by Dec-Jan!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2012)

Im in...

Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:
•	Current Length - I am at APL right now
•	Current State of Hair - Relaxed 4a( I think)
•	Regimen (Not set in stone yet)
            I will wash once a week
            I will DC 1 to 2 times a week
            Hot Oil Treatment once a week 
            I will cut direct heat down to once a month (if that)
            Will do mainly protective styles (braid outs, buns, etc..)
            I will baggy my ends at night
            I will wait at least 10 weeks in-between relaxers
            I will add more oils into my reggie, currently using Vatika and Hot Six 
            And I will try and put the scissors down, lol     

•	Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
•	What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - Im giving myself August 2013
•	Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share - See my Siggy please  - Not up to date as of yet, I will update and may just start using my LCHF profile for updates.

Check-In Dates 
March 31, 2012 - Exactly where I am right now, lol
August 15, 2012 - BSB
December 31, 2012 - BSL
April 30, 2013 - touching MBL 
August 15, 2013 - Full MBL
December 31, 2013


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like I'm right on time for this!


*Current Length* *Few inches beyond APL*
*   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like* *4a/b*
*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)**Rollersetting, bunning, and twice per week deep conditioning*
*   Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*
*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* *The first day of summer, June 21st*
*   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share**I'll post new pics. No recent ones*
 
*PLEASE ONLY THANK THIS POST TO  OFFICIALLY JOIN! Just makes it easier to keep track of names. And don't  forget to post your info too! *
​ 
*Check-In Dates* 
March 31, 2012 *Approaching BSB *again* deep sigh..*
   August 15, 2012 *Hopefully BSL*
   December 31, 2012 -*Still around BSL*
   April 30, 2013*Approaching MBL*
   August 15, 2013*Hopefully MBL*
   December 31, 2013*Hopefully approaching WL, my final goal*

   *Answers in *red*


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 28, 2012)

Newbie here, joining! This my first challenge


Current Length: APL
Current State of Hair: 4b texlax, 1.5 weeks post
Regimen: co-washing at least 3x a week, DC 2x week, wet bun or banana clip daily set on flexi rods, monthly henna, stretch relaxers at least 12 weeks, heat only on occasion to flat iron ( no more than once a month), no combing except to detangle on occasion or as part of the flat iron session


What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: December 2013


Check-In Dates 
March 31, 2012 - mostly APL,  scratching BSL
August 15, 2012 - around BSL
December 31, 2012 - BSL that doesnt make me swing my head back to pull it down to reach  
April 30, 2013 - scratching MBL
August 15, 2013 - around MBL
December 31, 2013 - MBL


----------



## Fab79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Marking my spot. This Challenge is so for me, I can't wait to get to MBL that is my goal (Dream) length. I'm currently on my phone, but will update fully including starting pictures over the weekend. 

Let's get to MBL ladies


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yay! Thanks new joiners! We'll make it there!


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 31, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> Current Length  *Between SL and APL*
> Current State of Hair *Natural 3c/4a*
> Regimen *KISS!
> 
> ...



*I would like to announce there is change!  My hair has grown even with the trim.  I believe I'll make APL by end of May beginning of June at the latest.

Check me out ya'll!*


----------



## SavannahNatural (Mar 31, 2012)

Where are all the check-ins ladies?


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 31, 2012)

Checking in....been co-washing with Wen Lavender then wet bunning all week alternating between using Aussie 3min, Giovanni SMS, and MT as a leave in sealed with grape seed oil or chi silk first then a tad of my Shea butter mix on the ends. I moisture and seal in the morning and night. Will probably leave the MT for one of deep condition alternates...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Mar 31, 2012)

I know it sounds silly since I started the thread, but I can't update on my length at the moment. My hair is in box plait extensions in preparation for childbirth. I needed something low maintenance and nice-looking for pictures after delivery. I just washed my hair and scalp this morning. This pic from earlier this month will have to suffice. I'll give another better update as soon as I take them out at the end of April or early May.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 31, 2012)

@ blcbuty ..congrats on the progress! I gave myself a small trim 2weeks ago and was worried that my length check was going to be shorter too. We just have to stay diligent and the rest will come! This is the longest my hair has ever been so I'm motivated to keep it up!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 31, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 we understand! With my last child I did the same thing! You will thank yourself after the little one comes!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 1, 2012)

Current Length: APL
Current State of Hair : Natural ?4a
Regimen: cowash once/week ( or more depending on activity), stretch on curlformers, DC @ least 2x's/month, mud wash and henna gloss/indigo 1x's/ month, moisturizer & seal daily. 
Goals:
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: 4/2013
Starting photo:
Straightened: taken 1/28/12 ( I only straighten 1-2/yr)

Twistout:

Check-In Dates 
March 31, 2012 : full APL
August 15, 2012 : BSB
December 31, 2012: BSL
April 30, 2013 : MBL
August 15, 2013 : Full MBL
December 31, 2013 : WL


----------



## jprayze (Apr 2, 2012)

Checking in and adding my goals for each date

Check-In Dates/Goals
March 31, 2012 - closing in on APL
August 15, 2012  - APL
December 31, 2012 - BSL
August 15, 2013 - BSB
December 31, 2013 - MBL!

 

This pic was taken on March 28th.  Right now, I'm really working on establishing a regimen that works for me and I'm feeling positive!


----------



## esi.adokowa (Apr 2, 2012)

i'll join if i make apl before july.
in the meantime, good luck ladies!


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 2, 2012)

Current Length: APL
Current State of Hair Relaxed and stretching (last relaxer Feb 3, 2011)
Regimen  
1. Shampoo every Sunday It depends on what my hair say it wants at that time Herbal Essence and Suave Humectant. I also co-wash on Tuesdays and Thursdays with Suave moisture milks.
2. DC with suave moisture milk
3. Air dry and two strand twist/plat. 
4. I am currently eating healthier(healthy choice foods), drinking plenty of water, and taking vitamins on a daily basis.
5. I am doing the GHE(greenhouse effect)nightly, and if I not doing nothing for the weekend I am doing it all day.
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) but I'm mostly looking at how effectively I can style my hair between length checks.
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: December 2012
June 30, 2012* BSL
September 30, 2012* Moving towards MBL
December 31, 2012*MBL


----------



## Khaiya (Apr 2, 2012)

Current Length 1.5 inches above APL

Current State of Hair 4a/b natural

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
wash and DC once a week, moisturize and seal at least every other day, finger-combing mostly and lots of protective styles.

 What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - I'll give myself to the end of the year, but i'm hoping to make it by June 2013

Heres my starting pic taken a few days ago:





and here is the link to my album: http://s461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/2012/
PLEASE ONLY THANK THIS POST TO OFFICIALLY JOIN! Just makes it easier to keep track of names. And don't forget to post your info too!

Check-In Dates
March 31, 2012 - 1.5 inches above APL
August 15, 2012 - Full APL
December 31, 2012 - BSL
April 30, 2013 - Full BSL
August 15, 2013 - grazing MBL
December 31, 2013 Full MBL


----------



## NaiyaAi (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in!
*
Current Length:* Somewhere between APL and BSL
*Current State:* Relaxed. I was 4a for most of my life, but some parts of my hair have decided they now want to be something more resembling a 3c. So I have 3c and 4a hair. My hair doesn't like it when I stretch relaxers.
*Regimen:* Weekly wash/DC followed my a rollerset, protective styling most of the time (except special occasions), and I'm currently using MN, biotin, and MSM.
*Goals for each check-in date**:* I want to be BSL by sometime between the May and August check-in dates, and then hopefully I'll reach MBL by February or March of 2013.
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:* Just answered it above ^


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 3, 2012)

Found the answer to my original question.  So please disregard.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Starting picture

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 4, 2012)

My starting pic


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 6, 2012)

Prior to this challenge I was making ok progress (retained maybe 4 inches in total in 2011) by only washing monthly and flat ironing but I noticed 4 weeks ago that I was getting mid-hair slits...like not splits but like someone had taken a micro sized knife and split the shaft  ... Happy to report that since I've started doing the co-washing with the regimen to reach MBL my hair is stronger. I'm air drying in plaits or a bun with a scarf to smooth my edges and it's working out nicely. Yesterday i checked the back and it looks like I've gained .5 inch in 4 weeks and I don't see any frail strands (I'm thrilled!) 

One of my friends looked at me crazy when I told them MBL was the goal...like "that's nice dear...(pats head and smiles gently)" If I keep this up they'll be in for a shock.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm currently in medium sized twists.  Trying to keep my hands out of my hair for awhile.  Working my way to APL!!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 13, 2012)

Bunned and co-washed all week. Tonight I'll probably do my monthly henna treatment, really want to flat iron but am trying to lay off the heat....if I get the courage maybe I'll rollerset it. Takes my hair ALL DAY to dry though ( at least on the last attempt)....so I'll probably chicken out


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have taken up the ladypianolo deep moisture method to help reach my goals. Its only been a week but so far so good


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 15, 2012)

Like you, I'm probably not going to make MBL as planned because I started wearing my hair out of protective styles more than I should. Once I finally passed APL I wanted to show it, lol.


*Current Length* Full APL. BSL. I'm trying to get to a healthy *full *BSL this year. I was close but I needed to protective style more often so a lot of it broke off back to APL. 

*   Current State of Hair* Texlaxed. I think I'm about 11 weeks post right now.

*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* I don't have a strict regimen anymore, which is probably part of my problem.  I pretty much work my hair around school and homework but I need to stop because I tend to put off DCing and such. To get to MBL I'm going to start planning better so I won't put off my DCing, protective styling more often, baggying my ends, and using my Split-Ender more often.


I can't predict my goals at the moment as I am trying to do what I can for my hair before I decide how much of a trim I need.


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 22, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a few strands touching the top of my brastrap, but trying to find a transitioning style is proving difficult. Last night I tried using Argan Oil wrap lotion on my relaxed strands and braided it up for a braidout. I don't plan on going out today, so I haven't taken them down yet. I will in an hour or so. Tomorrow is wash day. I plan on using a little EVOO to detangle, and DCing on dry hair with...I don't know, whatever is in my stash . If this braidout holds today I will try the braidout again tomorrow night and see if I can get the style to last a week.


----------



## ShantiNamaste (Apr 23, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Hi![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I’m new and I’d like to join my first challenge.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Current Length:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* Just above BSL (BSB?)*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* July 2013*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Current State of Hair:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* Texlaxed (I do it about twice a year)*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Hair Type:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]* 3c (natural)/3b (texlaxed)
*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Regimen:*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Daily[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Liquid vitamins for overall health
Protective Style (sock bun)
Moisturize & Seal
Cover at night

Weekly
Shampoo (1x/wk)
Deep Condition (1x/wk)
Co-wash (2x/wk)

 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]General[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Curly hair summer! (No straightening until September - huge deal for me)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]
*Check-In Dates* [/FONT]

March 31, 2012 – BSB
August 15, 2012 – Full BSL
December 31, 2012 – Approaching MBL
April 30, 2013 – Touching MBL
August 15, 2013 – MBL
December 31, 2013 – Curly hair touching MBL (meaning no pulling hair to see length)


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

Braid out worked, but since discovering the secret to transitioning is low manipulation, this will not be a regular style. Still working on finding a low manipulation regimen to retain my relaxed ends and reach MBL!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

Current Length: SL
Current State of Hair: Natural
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): 
Wash Every other day, massage daily, use all kinds of growth aids

Supplements
Seaweed
Herbal tea
Maca
Saw Palmetto mix
Biotin
MSM

Techniques: Crown and Glory Method, No Heat, 95% protective styles, 12 inches in 12 Months, My Secret Weapon is Prayer

Goals for each check-in date 
March 31, 2012 - Thick Shoulder Length! :woohoo:wned:
August 15, 2012 -  Grazing Bra strap
December 31, 2012 - Full BSL
April 30, 2013 - Touching MBL
August 15, 2013 - Full MBL
December 31, 2013 - Waist Length Ya'll
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: I'm thinking June 2013


----------



## nlamr2013 (Apr 24, 2012)

Current Length 
Between Apl and bsl more toward bsl
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like 
Natural 4a?
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) 
Wash with head and shoulders once and mane and tail once a week. Faux steam once a week with  sallys Paul Mitchell knock off, mane and tail or pantene in the square tub mixed with a little coconut or olive oil. After wash and condition set hair on some kind of rollers( flexi rods, curlformers, regular magnetic rollers) wear that until the end of the week. moisturize and seal with a bit of kkkt and jbco or shea butter. To get to mbl I will be keeping my hair stretched direct heat free so that I can cut down on splits and ssks.
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share
No specific goals just hope to make it by years end. 






















First two are todays curl former set
third is a texture shot
Fourth is last Weeks flexi rod set
Last is the most current length shot


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 28, 2012)

Hows everyone doing?! It's quiet here


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about a light trim very soon. Learning my transitioning hair has caused me to have a ton of breakage in the past few weeks. I'll probably straighten my own hair and do this myself in a month or so. I just have this feeling that if I start trying to straighten my hair now, my water will suddenly break and I'll end up in the hospital with half straight, half poofy hair.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh! And my regimen has COMPLETELY changed to compensate for my considerable NG. I want to retain as much length as possible and with dryness becoming a huge issue, I'm detangling on conditioner-soaked dry hair in four sections and washing once per week. I'm thinking of trying cowashing in between, but I haven't determined how to do this without detangling my hair. I'm actually afraid to do this.  

Anywho, I air dry in four ponytails overnight then pull into a bun for the week for maximum retention! Still looking for a good daily moisturizer. Any suggestions?


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 28, 2012)

I dusted my hair on the 16th and planning on doing it every 8 weeks.  I'm hoping that would be the answer to my hair staying the same length for 9+ months.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't think my hair is appreciating the frequent co-washing. Going to move to weekly or every two weeks. It definitely prefers the least amount of manipulation possible. I did buy some Rusk Smoother Leave In and definitely like the results when used sparingly on air dried hair. May try it with my next blow dry as well.


----------



## classoohfive (Apr 28, 2012)

I finally tried the ApHogee 2-step pack I've had forever. I've done the hair strand in water tests and nothing really seemed out of place, but my hair was so dry I thought it was a moisture issue. Even when I did use protein I guess I wasn't using something strong enough... After rinsing, my hair was so much easier to detangle and is currently holding more moisture. It hasn't had that much slip in a long time.  I'm still experiencing some breakage, just not as bad as recently. 

The reason I went ahead and tried the ApHogee instead of lighter proteins is because I planned to relax Sunday. I figured my breakage was coming from not being able to handle the different textures, now I might hold off another 3 weeks and relax on schedule (16 weeks). 

I still plan to pull out the Split Ender after my relaxer and do a trim after I baby my ends  I just hope adding ApHogee helps me recover from my recent set backs so I can get to MBL. I noticed when my hair was wet that some of my strands are close to MBL, which I'm going to have to cut to BSL so my hair won't be too uneven.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Apr 28, 2012)

Aw man, MBL is my UG. I'm so tempted to join, but I'm horrible with taking pictures and remembering to post. If I make my goal of BSB this year, I might join. Otherwise I'll be watching from the sidelines cheering you ladies on!


----------



## Katherina (Apr 28, 2012)

Current Length
BSL

Current State of Hair 
Natural 4a medium fine strands

Regimen
Reduce breakage - taking care of ends
Reduce tangling - styling
Trim 1x/ 3-4 months
Patience

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) 
August 15, 2012 - Fuller BSL
December 31, 2012 - Nearing or grazing MBL
April 30, 2013 - MBL


What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL 
April


----------



## LexaKing (Apr 28, 2012)

Katherina said:


> Current Length
> BSL
> 
> Current State of Hair
> ...



Katherina Welcome!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 28, 2012)

Nothing to see here I've just been wearing buns, until I dye my hair for graduation.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Apr 28, 2012)

woo-hoo I'm in!

Current Length: I am just above APL I'd say about inch or two away
Current State of Hair: Natural
Regimen: Shampoo once a week, DC after every shampoo, co-wash 1-2x per week, PS 90% of the time
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: oooh tough one I'd say by Oct/Nov 2013

Starting pics: A semi stretched twist out done on damp hair


----------



## classoohfive (May 2, 2012)

My hair is still doing better since the ApHogee treatment.  Still needs some work and extra attention but it's better. I'm going to buy more and probably make it a staple or at least something to always have on hand just in case.


----------



## LexaKing (May 2, 2012)

Didn't have as much growth this month as last month however, I did slack on my ps (I was enjoying my hair), and on my vitamins....time to get back on the grind


----------



## EasypeaZee (May 2, 2012)

Ok so I thought I posted but I didn't...
My starting length is 3 inches away from APL and I'm partially relaxed/ texlaxed. I plan on bunning/ braiding my hair to MBL and hopefully I'll make it by October 2012 since I see a trim in my future. I'm really excited for this challenge since MBL is my long term goal and I started last may from neck length. ...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Course24 (May 3, 2012)

*Current Length:* APL
*Current State of Hair:* 4B Relaxed/No Color (last relaxer: 2/29/2012)
*Regimen:*
* Wash/Condition Weekly (includes: Heat Cap, Blowdry & Flat Iron 2x/month) 
* Protein Treatment Monthly (Aphogee 2-Step, DRC 28)
* Seek & Destroy as needed (avg monthly)
* Habitual "Bunner & Ponytailer" 
* Relax every 12-14 weeks (Relax, Protein, Neutralize, Condition)
* Vitamins (3-5x/wk): Multi, MSM, Biotin
* Oil scalp (Weekly) Sulfur 8, MN, Coconut Oil
** Will experiment adding Cassia & CO-Washing into my regimen during the summer months**
*Goals for each check-in date:* 
*August 15*: Dense BSL
*December 31*: *Knocking on MBL's door saying: "Let Me In!"*
*April 30, 2013*: MBL
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:* APRIL  (I should avg .5"/month to achieve MBL)
*Any links to a photo album:*  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=8523&pictureid=113867


----------



## GroovyMama (May 3, 2012)

I'm in...
Current Length: APL

Current State of Hair: Natural 4a

Regimen: 
1. PS in individual braids 99.9% of the time (with the exception of length checks/very special occasions)
2. Moisturize and seal daily with my staples. Elasta QP mango butter or HE LTR, and coconut oil 
3. Co wash/water rinse usually 5 days a week. I workout 5 days and I co wash/water rinse those days. I also baggy my whole head every night.
4. Light protein deep condition 1x per week 
5. Every 6 weeks: Pre-poo with combo aloe vera juice, coconut oil and sunflower oil. Shampoo with either ORS creamy aloe (for clarifying), Giovanni smooth as silk, or Elasta QP soy oyl. Aphogee protein treatment. DC with Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with olive oil and honey. Giovanni Direct leave-in. Re-braid hair. 
6. Vitamins: Hair skin and nails vitamin, prenatal, MSM and horsetail.
7. Drinking between 120-140 oz. of water everyday. Lots of fruits and veggies. (This is moreso for overall health, but my hair benefits)

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
Check-In Dates 
March 31, 2012 APL
August 15, 2012 Full APL
December 31, 2012 - BSL
April 30, 2013- Full BSL
August 15, 2013- MBL
December 31, 2013-Full MBL

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL. December


----------



## skraprchik (May 12, 2012)

I'm starting to feel a little more confident about reaching MBL.  For the longest time I thought my hair wasn't growing.  Comparison pics from last year show that I have been.   I'm going to focus on evening out the layers I have from growing out a BC this year and hopefully can start growing to MBL in the fall.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 12, 2012)

I'm in, my plan is to grow whatever i can to MBL, then trim the bottom layers until all my layers catch up. I'm weaved up right now


----------



## lexxi (May 12, 2012)

Current Length -sl
Current State of Hair-natural 4ab
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) -
3/4 wig:wash 1 per wk ,dc 1 per wk
weave:wash 1x every 2 wks ,dc 1 every wk
hair:wash 2x per wk ,and dc 1 per wk 
-I will be using bentonite clay 1x per month 
-megatek mix 3-4x a wk
-vitamins:hsn,garlic pills,and msm
Hair style:twist outs heatless,3/4 wig and weave 
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) 

March 31, 2012 - alil past sl  
August 15, 2012 - APL or grazing  
December 31, 2012 - Grazing BSL
April 30, 2013 - Full BSL in the back
August 15, 2013 - TBD
December 31, 2013 - MBL
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share hotos will be on blog or just post here.
March 2012 





will update with straight pic come next week before going back in a wig


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2012)

Ive been slacking on my vitamins but ive kept my water intake up


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 13, 2012)

Hey ladies. Sorry I'm slacking but just gave birth for the first time yesterday! I'm protective styling though.  and overdue for a shampoo!


----------



## GroovyMama (May 13, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I'm slacking but just gave birth for the first time yesterday! I'm protective styling though.  and overdue for a shampoo!


Congrats on the birth of your baby! I have 9 more weeks to go! Then we get to meet our son.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 14, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. Sorry I'm slacking but just gave birth for the first time yesterday! I'm protective styling though.  and overdue for a shampoo!



Congrats


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 14, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. Sorry I'm slacking but just gave birth for the first time yesterday! I'm protective styling though.  and overdue for a shampoo!



congrats! welcome to motherhood. welcome to sweet baby.


----------



## caliscurls (May 14, 2012)

Protective style inspired by sipp100. Lately I've been trying to weave new styles into my HHJ to MBL.....one of these days I'll figure out how to post pictures from my iPad the right way!


----------



## greenandchic (May 14, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I'm slacking but just gave birth for the first time yesterday! I'm protective styling though.  and overdue for a shampoo!




  Cant wait to see photos!


----------



## caliscurls (May 14, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies. Sorry I'm slacking but just gave birth for the first time yesterday! I'm protective styling though.  and overdue for a shampoo!



just the fact the you responded within such a short time after giving birth says so much about your commitment! Congrats on the    new baby!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 20, 2012)

Hey ladies! How's it going? I'm sooo exhausted, so rather than post my hair plans to reach MBL, I'm just going to post the link to my blog where I wrote about my hair and posted pictures. Can't wait to do a length check soon using this low maintenance style. Here you go!


----------



## djkforeal (May 21, 2012)

I would like to officially join this challenge because I want to continue on with growing my hair past BSL.  I am currently in the BSL 2012 challenge and I was in the BSL 2011 challenge that I did not make it to in my opinion.  Anyway, I think my ultimate goal is waist length so this will be my next mark on the way to that goal.  You are correct, I have not seen a MBL that has been created this year or last year for that matter, so this challenge is perfect.


*Current Length: Between BSB and BSL*
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like:* I am 100% Natural, have been that way for a long time now, even before joining the hair boards.
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): Currently I practice low manipulation hair techniques and it seems to be working out really well for me.  I use wigs and weaves to give my hair a break from daily styling and I usually have my hair in extensionless braids most of the year.  I will have to step my deep conditioning game up because that has been a challenge for me, but I will just continue to keep it simple and wash my hair every 2-3 weeks and use the curly girl method for detangling my hair before shampooing.*
*         Goals for each check-in date: *

[FONT=&quot]March 31, 2012 - Joining late so I will not have an official check-in[/FONT]

          August 15, 2012 - BSL but not quite full BSL 
          December 31, 2012 - Full BSL
          April 30, 2013 - Grazing MBL 
[FONT=&quot]          August 15, 2013 - touching MBL[/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot]December 31, 2013 - Full MBL and working my way towards Waist Length.[/FONT]
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *Realistically, I am thinking September 2013


*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: I have a blog where I talk about my hair and show pictures and videos, but I have not updated on my current length yet, but it's coming...*http://www.lacefora.com/


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 21, 2012)

Welcome djkforeal ! Adding you to the list!


----------



## LexaKing (May 21, 2012)

Still here! Still being true to my regimen. But I find the warmer it gets the more I wanna wear my hair out. I need to make sure I ps at least 5 days a week... I'm also stretching my length checks to every 2-3 months so I can see my progress better.


----------



## Course24 (May 24, 2012)

Checking in. I'm staying true to the DC'ing, scalp oiling & protective styling. However, I'm not taking all the vitamins I planned to take. Only about 1/2 of them I've been taking on a regular basis. And my water intake is really disappointing & lousy, which is quite unusual for me. Length checks haven't been big on my list as of yet since i haven't had any setbacks & it appears to be progressing nicely. I feel the pot will never boil if I watch it all the time. So I've decided to access the length when our August check-in comes around.


----------



## chickory_bee (May 25, 2012)

How did I miss this thread?  2013? That's a while off...kinda!  I am going to try.  Whats the worst that could happen?

*Current Length* APL
*Current State of Hair* Natural
*Regimen* Cardio, Low manipulation, healthy diet
*Goals for each check-in date* I plan to check in in December 2012...
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*  I'm shooting for December...


----------



## greenandchic (May 25, 2012)

Checking in:

My hair has improved since I started cowashing every 4 days. I'm also going to amp up my henna applications too to at least once a month.  Taking an iron supplement has slowed down my excessive shedding which I'm most happy about.  I will post photos in the next week though I have a hard time taking photos of my own hair.


----------



## classoohfive (May 25, 2012)

classoohfive said:


> I still plan to pull out the Split Ender after my relaxer and do a trim after I baby my ends  I just hope adding ApHogee helps me recover from my recent set backs so I can get to MBL. I noticed when my hair was wet that some of my strands are close to MBL, which I'm going to have to cut to BSL so my hair won't be too uneven.




Just finished texlaxing, my hair is actually still wet right now as I t-shirt dry, lol. I haven't looked in the mirror yet but in the shower it felt like a lot of my hair reached BSL (again) so I don't think I'm _too _far off from where I was before my breakage got really bad. 

I still need to DC tonight (Edit: tomorrow) and I may try a rollerset with my new rollers to get through the next few days. A henna, indigo, and amla touch-up will be done probably on Sunday, with a henna gloss on my previously henna-ed ends for strength. Then the Split-Ender, some more TLC for my ends (baggy), and then a trim where the TLC doesn't work.  It feels like so much work but I was so lazy with my hair so all of that work is catching up to me now. A lesson for me to stay on it.


----------



## kandigyrl (May 28, 2012)

I'm FINALLY grazing APL so now I think this challenge is doable for me.

*Current Length- APL*
*Current State of Hair- 4a Natural*
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)- Shampoo 1x/week. DC 1x/week. Moisturize and seal daily. May try megatek or MN.*
*Check-In Dates* 
August 15, 2012- APL
December 31, 2012 - Full APL
April 30, 2013- grazing BSL
August 15, 2013- full BSL
December 31, 2013- MBL:reddancer:


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 1, 2012)

*Current Length* : Between APL and BSL

*Current State of Hair :* Natural 4b

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* : Even though i want continue to heat train, i think i am gonna stay off the heat for a while, and recently i have started to deep condition 1-2 times weekly, and i will continue to do this as well as drink more water...and continue my vitamin,exercise and eating regimine.

*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)* 

August 15, 2012: Be Full BSL

December 31, 2012 -April 30, 2013 : By april 2012 i plan to be mid back length

August 15, 2013: working towards waistlength

December 31, 2013: Be Waist Length ...my ultimate Goal!!!!


*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* : By April


----------



## newnyer (Jun 1, 2012)

Awww sweet lawdy ya'll are NOT about to have me up in here changing my dream length! LOL. I came here on LHCF dreaming about APL hair...then on to BSB...now I've conceded to drooling over BSL.  DAGNABBIT ya'll are gonna have me reaching for stars at MBL soon!  hmmmm...#okiwillthinkaboutit. LOL


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 4, 2012)

A bit bummed today, did a length check and it doesn't look like I've retained anything in the last month. My hair seemed to be thriving with the monthly flat ironing but then on closer inspection I noticed mid-shaft splits...so the PJ in me went and bought a new hair dryer (the oblong one with the comb attachment) 3 weeks ago thinking it would help....nooooooo..it fried what was left of my ends and those pieces have been breaking off since. (sigh)

So, I'll be gifting the dryer to one of my lovely sisters..with a warning.

As for the hair, it's "operation get it under control" starting this week
- 2x week deep condition..bought some silicon mix today...I'm still searching for the BEST moisture dc as I'm definitely protein sensitive
- bun or French braid only
- keeping up the moisturize and seal
- changing my co-wash to trader joes tingle treat..I think wen is making me shed 
- added alter ego garlic con to help with the shedding
- bought a split-ender last night..yeah I know I have to straighten to use it but I'm going to wait until late June. I really need to dust but my hair is uneven so it's takes FOREVER. I don't want to even it up because then the thickness makes my co-washing routine a nightmare....besides I need to save my length!!   
- started on chlorella and spirulina June 1
- swapped my Nioxin supplements for Viviscal (due to cost/impending formula change and I'm not seeing the same benefits anymore...I wonder if you need to rotate these kind of supplements....)

My lesson learned? Next time I have an issue ask you lovely ladies for advice!! No need to experiment when others have been there done that

Last thing...I think heat damage can sneak up on you if you're not careful...truly truly my hair was looking awesome until a month ago

Happy Monday and HHJ!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 4, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> A bit bummed today, did a length check and it doesn't look like I've retained anything in the last month. My hair seemed to be thriving with the monthly flat ironing but then on closer inspection I noticed mid-shaft splits...so the PJ in me went and bought a new hair dryer (the oblong one with the comb attachment) 3 weeks ago thinking it would help....nooooooo..it fried what was left of my ends and those pieces have been breaking off since. (sigh)
> 
> So, I'll be gifting the dryer to one of my lovely sisters..with a warning.
> 
> ...



Sorry your having troubles but let me know when u find the best DC!!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 4, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Sorry your having troubles but let me know when u find the best DC!!



Will do! I have found that if I add aloe vera juice and silk amino acids it kicks it up a notch but I'd really like to get a standalone product.


----------



## lexxi (Jun 6, 2012)

Length check I have about 3-4in til apl hopefully reach it by November .im using megatek so I'm hoping for good results

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Marand13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Joining! Good luck everyone!

My stats:

I hit BSL in April

Natural

I am currently on a 1 year protective style challenge. My hair is now braided under a lacewig. I will be wearing wigs, braids, and twists non-stop for the rest of the year and cowashing often.

I am hoping to be FULL MBL by March 2013. I basically want my shortest layer to be at or past MBL.

Links in the siggy! I recently posted a length check on youtube.

 HHG


----------



## Sanndy (Jun 7, 2012)

Count me In!

Current Length- APL
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – NATURAL
Regimen- HAIRFINITY 2x, daily BIOTIN 2x daily, massage every 2-3 days w/MYLON'S HAIR CARE SCALP & EDGES wash/ co-wash weekly 
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL- DEC 2013
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share- NOT AT HIS TIME


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome Marand13 and Sanndy ! See you at MBL!

newnyer - Sooo...have you decided to join us?


----------



## newnyer (Jun 7, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Welcome @Marand13 and @Sanndy ! See you at MBL!
> 
> @newnyer - Sooo...have you decided to join us?


 
Ohhh...what the heck! Can't hurt, can it?!!? 

*Current Length: *APL
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like:* Relaxed; fine & low density
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): I think I'll pretty much keep the same regimen as I do now- *
-Shampoo every 1-2 weeks. Use moisturizing DC after each shampoo and protein treatment every other shampoo. Cowash every 2-3 days or as I see fit (depending on workout schedule). My staples will most likely change as time goes by...but for now the one thing I am in love with is my Giovanni DL...so that will most likely stay the same. 
-Start washing/cowashing in sections. I haven't done this yet but have heard from LHCF that it could save some of my shed/broken/tangled hair on wash days. It's not bad yet, but it could be better. Sign of longer hair!
-Trim only when needed until BSL. Once I get to that stage...I may venture into getting a better cut/shape in order to "trick" my hair into looking less limp.  (without losing much length of course!) 
-Continue to stretch relaxers for a minimum of 12 weeks. 
-KEEP DIRECT HEAT STYLING (flat ironing, curling) TO A MINIMUM! Rollersets and flexi rods will be cool, though.
-Protective style frequently- the one positive about my job is that I have to wear it in a PS so even if I'm tempted to wear my hair down more often...I can't really follow through with it as much as I'd want. LOL. 
-Henna once every month or two; will try to get my indigo dye right so I can have black hair. 
-Moisturize and seal daily; currently using S-Curl or HV's whippped ends and Shikakai oil to seal. 
-Planning to get a sew-in in a month or two so that will keep me out of my hair for a while.



*Goals for each check-in date *


[FONT=&quot]March 31, 2012 - APL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2012 - Touching BSB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2012 - Full BSB and Touching BSL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]April 30, 2013 - BSL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2013 - BSL w/ style[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2013 - MBL[/FONT]
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *December 2013
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: *Album here on LHCF but I desperately need to add and update...so to be continued...
Will be able to give an update after next roller set (maybe in 1 week)

LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

newnyer

Yay! You have been added!


----------



## skraprchik (Jun 9, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> Protective style inspired by sipp100. Lately I've been trying to weave new styles into my HHJ to MBL.....one of these days I'll figure out how to post pictures from my iPad the right way!



Wow! Now that's some thick hair.  

I can't get my iPad/iPhone pics to post correctly either, but I heard there's an app for that.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 16, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update.  Im grazing APL. And hope to be there by the end of the month!!  I think my hair grows a little quicker than I though it did.

I'm not low maintenance with my hair.  When I do it, I'm touching it regularly, and other times I leave it as is!  I guess I "do" my hair regularly and not always in a PS, which was my plan when joining this challenge.  When I do PS it's typically french braids, box braids, or a bun.  All of that is just to get this hair stretched to wear it out and big!

I think once my hair gets a little bit longer, me and PS-styles will be best friends again. 

Side-Note: Shrinkage is the devil!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 16, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to give an update. Im grazing APL. And hope to be there by the end of the month!! I think my hair grows a little quicker than I though it did.
> 
> I'm not low maintenance with my hair. When I do it, I'm touching it regularly, and other times I leave it as is! I guess I "do" my hair regularly and not always in a PS, which was my plan when joining this challenge. When I do PS it's typically french braids, box braids, or a bun. All of that is just to get this hair stretched to wear it out and big!
> 
> ...


 Congrats on getting to APL!!!


----------



## lexxi (Jun 16, 2012)

Just checking in had my hair out for less than a week cowshed almost every day now it's back in the wig

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 16, 2012)

lexxi your hair is GORGEOUS! I want my natural hair to be like yours when it grows up!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 16, 2012)

*Current Length - *
Collarbone/Shoulder Length*
*

*   Current State of Hair - 
*
Natural, 4A/4B mix, fine strands*
*

*   Regimen - *
Shampoo 3x per week (Chagrin Valley Butter Bar Shampoo)
Moisturize 3x per week (Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream)
Seal 3x per week (JBCO/EVCO)
Growth 3x per week (MN mix)


*   Goals for each check-in date - *
August 15, 2012 - Arm Pit Length
   December 31, 2012 - Full APL, Grazing BSL
   April 30, 2013 - Bra Strap Length
   August 15, 2013 - Full BSL, Grazing MBL
   December 31, 2013 - Mid Back Length


*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL? 
*
Decemeber


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 16, 2012)

Current Length- APL

Current State of Hair- Natural

Regimen- wash weekly with CON Argan oil, dc weekly (I rotate dcs), moisturize and seal weekly (I rotate moisturizers), try to keep hair stretched.

Goals for each check-in date- August 2012 healthier ends and scalp December 2012 BSB

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL- June 2013 (my 3yr nappiversary)

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share- need to update will post later


----------



## irisak (Jun 16, 2012)

I am so in. This is my goal length and I think I can make it there by next year.




			
				newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> Okay, I searched and searched and I can't find an MBL 2013 challenge  anywhere. I'm definitely not making MBL in 2012 as I originally planned  because I do wear my hair out quite a bit. I've been off the board for a  while just enjoying my hair, but I'm back and ready to grow again! I'm  going to copy most of the rules from the 2012 challenge.
> 
> The challenge will run from March 31, 2012 (To give everyone a chance to get a pic posted) – December 31, 2013.
> 
> ...



Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck to all of the recent APL graduates that have moved on in here. Do us proud ladies!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2012)

When im done using up the rest of my poo I may switch to using black soap to wash. I think that may help my moisture and retention


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just finished wrangling my transitioning hair into a ponytail. Whew! I gave myself a 2 inch trim as well. My ends really needed it and I'm happy with the results. I'll post an updated length shot soon.


----------



## TeeBee (Jun 17, 2012)

Total newbie here! Hi all 
I'll be celebrating 2 YRS NATURAL on August 4, 2012..I won't be doing a length check until then (my own personal challenge)
So as of right now, I only have an 'idea' of how long my hair actually is. 
To reach MBL would be an absolute dream..count me in, I think I can make it there by the beginning of next year.Hopefully right on time for my bday (Jan 12). Right, so down to business..

Current Length=*Full APL?

Current State of Hair=*Natural

Regimen=*clarify/cleanse my hair 2x a month 
*Deep Condition as needed
*CoWashing as needed
*Low Manipulation styling with a sprinkling of Protective styling

Goals for each check-in date=
*March 31st, 2012..Made it to APL
*August 31st..Grazing BSL
*December 31st..Full BSL
*April 30 2012..grazing MBL
*August 15, 2013..Full MBL
*December 31, 2013..WL?? (maybe)

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL=
*August 2013

Good Luck to us all!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome TeeBee happyhairgrowing


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone  - @@[email protected] has convinced me to go for it so I'm up for this challenge as I can see at least some of my hair reaching MBL next year 

*Current Length:*

1" from APL to back, CBL to sides, nose length to front


*Current State of Hair (Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning/Stretching):*

Transitioning - roughly 2" relaxed ends left


*Daily:*

20mg Biotin
6mg MSM
500mg Vitamin B3 (Niacin)
2000mg Fish Oils
2000mg Omega 3

M&S
S&D
Baggy Ends
Inverted GHE (plastic bag goes outside of my scarf instead of the other way round, I have a sensitive scalp)


*Midweek:*

Ceramide Oil pre-poo
Co Wash
DC


*Weekly:*

Ceramide Oil pre-poo
Poo
Protein Treatment
DC


*Goals for each check-in date:*

March 31, 2012 - SL
August 15, 2012 - APL
December 31, 2012 - Grazing BSL
April 30, 2013 - BSL
August 15, 2013 - BSL / MBL
December 31, 2013 - MBL

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:* 

December - I have no doubt the back of my hair will be MBL or longer, but I need the whole of 2013 for the front of my hair to catch up!  Starting pic here:



*The only thing I have to add is that my next length check is in September, so I'll have to post an estimated length in the August check-in, sorry* 

*thanks newbeginnings2010 and congrats on your baby   - and hey to NikkiQ lamaria211  !!*


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 17, 2012)

TeeBee for a newbie you're well on your way!  Welcome to LHCF and the journey to MBL!

That hair in your sig is gorgeous!


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 17, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> Hi everyone  - @@[email protected] has convinced me to go for it so I'm up for this challenge as I can see at least some of my hair reaching MBL next year
> 
> *Current Length:*
> 
> ...




Aww!  Thanks claud-uk. I'm happy to inspire! We look to be at the exact same length and we can definitely do it!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 17, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> *Current Length -*
> Collarbone/Shoulder Length*
> *
> 
> ...



I forgot to add that I will be periodically be doing deep conditioning treatments and hot oil treatments with JBCO/EVCO mix.


----------



## TeeBee (Jun 17, 2012)

@[email protected] said:
			
		

> TeeBee for a newbie you're well on your way!  Welcome to LHCF and the journey to MBL!
> 
> That hair in your sig is gorgeous!



Omgosh, thank you soo much!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 18, 2012)

I put myself on a no trim no length check challenge till sept. Just washin, DCing, CoWashin, M&S and bunning in minis


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 19, 2012)

Checking in...

I got my hair colored May 8 & added weave to it May 11. I'm still in my weave & I plan to take it out this weekend or maybe even tomorrow. 

My edges are so used & abused I'm back to giving them tender love & care by using JBCO & Dr. Miracles every night and actually rubbing it into the scalp.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 19, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I put myself on a no trim no length check challenge till sept. Just washin, DCing, CoWashin, M&S and bunning in minis



I'll join you on this lamaria - I'll follow everything cept the minis, as I likes ma braids   I might have to come to you for support, no trims and no length checks will be my biggest challenges to date!

Just doing a WGO/Evoo/Coconut/Soy Oil pre-poo this morning, will leave it in all day before a Co Wash this evening.

Claud


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 19, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> Aww!  Thanks claud-uk. I'm happy to inspire! We look to be at the exact same length and we can definitely do it!



 you flatter me - I won't let you down!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd like to join pretty please...I'm aiming for WL by the end of 2013 and MBL early to mid 2013. My current length is in my avatar and what I'm doing to reach my goal is in my siggy Would MBL be the bottom of my bra strap in my avatar?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

CW today used Giovanni direct leave in and sealed with jojoba oil. When im 60-70% dry gonna grease down my minis bun and leave alone til tomorra!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, happy to see some of my APLers over here!  I just made APL via a pull test.  I hope to flat iron (maybe at the end of the month) and see the overall length of my hair.  I'm current PSing with a LF for the next 2 weeks or so.  Hair underneath is in celies, quickly braided on damp hair with some CD's mimosa hair honey on the length of my hair and extra to seal ends (no pertroleum but has beeswax) love the smell but will not repurchase.  Scalp massaged with grapeseed oil and MN.  Celies dried overnight.  This am, a little MN on the scalp and applied my LF.  Plan to take off every night and apply MN or my MN mix (MN, JBCO, and peppermint oil) 2x a day.  One day, this week, plan to cowash and redo celies because I want to do them a little neater so it will be easier to apply the MN.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess this is my starting pic. One of the pics from my last length check


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 19, 2012)

^^^ beautiful thick hair LuvlyRain3

Did an oil pre-poo most of the day, then co-washed with M&T Con and now have CON Argan Oil Con in for a DC (first time using this, had so many raves that I had to try it, lol !)


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you, claud-uk!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sealed my hair 70% wet with shea and kemi oyl. Yum


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 19, 2012)

Say whattt?! I'm soooo in.  I will be back tomorrow to post my stats … I'm pumped.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Jun 19, 2012)

Been wearing my hair in box braids since I washed my hair yesterday. Going to try to keep them in until the weekend and then rock a fierce braid out.

Finding ways to stretch my hair is my summer goal without reverting to heat!  I know my hair can handle it, but it's often a lot of work.  These braids might be the trick! :yup:

I can't wait to reach BSL, hope the weight of all that hair will give me a decent wash 'n go!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2012)

i wanna join, so i can make it for the Aug length check

Current Length - APL
Current State of Hair - relaxed 4a
Regimen wash/dc 2x weekly, roller set, flat iron the roots sometimes, and bun mostly, i dust a lot like a few times a month. i M&S twice a day. 
Goals for each check-in date - my first check in goal will be close  to or at BSB
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - April 2013


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 20, 2012)

Just checking in.. Im going through measuring withdrawls LOL
I want to check but Im forcing myself to wait until the August 15th date...
Im not even confident I will be BSB like I said I thought I would be..


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 20, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Say whattt?! I'm soooo in. I will be back tomorrow to post my stats … I'm pumped.


 

Tomorrow's Here:

*Current Length* - As of June 2012, from ear-to-ear and going back is APL and ear-to-ear going forward is CBL (I am very specific but I had to let y'all know. )

*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like* - I have Natural, 4B, fine, and overlyporous hair.

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* - I am going to continue my protective styling until I achieve MBL in 2013. I will occasionally wear my hair out but no longer than three to four days at a time. My protective style of choice will vary from twists (with extensions), yarn braids, and wigs. Once my hair is long enough (shrinkage is a monster), I plan on twisting without extensions. 
I like to use the deep moisture method when PSing my hair, it has been helpful in my ability to retain. I will also do a hard protein treatment every month and I will use SAAs in my d/c, leave-in, etc. Ummmm ... oh and I plan on shampooing every month, m/s every other day, and I am planning on cowashing at least twice a week. {{Fingers crossed on cowashing twice a week }}.

*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)* 

*Check-In Dates* 

August 15, 2012- An inch away from BSB in the back and APL in the front.

December 31, 2012 - BSB all day in the back and probably still APL in the front (the hair right there don't like to grow ...)

April 30, 2013 - BSL (back) / The front ... i'on even know 

August 15, 2013 - Grazing MBL (back) / BSB (front) 

December 31, 2013 - MBL all day for the front and the back ... 

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* 

December girl ... 

Starting Picture:

The Back:



The Front:


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 20, 2012)

Checking in:

I'm learning that I truly need to moisturize my hair and at least seal the ends daily. The weather is so dry and my hair (and skin) doesn't do well with it.  I will do a length check in the next week though I don't think I gained much in the past few months.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2012)

Checkin in currently I only touch my hair once a day to moisturize and seal, im using grease x2 a week on wash+dc day and on CW day. I have 0 ssk's at this time using this regie


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Girls , Hope everyone is growing well, my hair seems to always crave moisture, so i have been up-ing the moisture (but weirdly doing that also makes it want more protein (even though im protein sensitive..)....Also this summer has seemed to make my hair dry...i actually think i maintain moisture better in the WINTER!!!...Isn't that weird? erplexed


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 21, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Hey Girls , Hope everyone is growing well, my hair seems to always crave moisture, so i have been up-ing the moisture (but weirdly doing that also makes it want more protein (even though im protein sensitive..)....Also this summer has seemed to make my hair dry...i actually think i maintain moisture better in the WINTER!!!...Isn't that weird? erplexed



The weather is pretty much on the dry side where I live. There is very little humidity even when it rains.  I have to treat summer hair like its winter.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I finally completed my twist extensions and I am happy that I don't have to fuss with my hair for a good amount of time. I will probably redo the front in two or three weeks- either my twists are slipping or momma is getting some growth in the front. ::Boom:: I continue to spray my mix of water, aloe vera, rosemary oil, and a cap of SAA one to two times per day. I have been applying my MN mix every other day and cowashing in between applications because my scalp gets dry. 

After a three week hiatus, I am back on my Insanity routine. There were several motivating factors that led me to get back into the routine (even though I prefer to post up on my couch and watch television.) My mood is improved when I work out, my anniversary is coming up and I got to feel comfortable in my 'fit, and I want my hair to grow.  Shaun-T has me doing things I have never, not done before.  I strongly dislike him while watching the video but I grow to love him as I see the results from the hard work. 

I am back on my shakes with whey protein (two scoops), chlorella, and spirulina (sp.) I will be getting into my daily vitamin intake of biotin and a multivitamin effective today. Oh, and there are two 16 ounces bottles of water sitting here looking at me ... gotta get back on that too.  

I hope you all are having a great day ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 25, 2012)

^^

I got to update my signature ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2012)

will be roller setting and bunning until my next touch up/ length check.


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't updated since I first joined this challenge but I relaxed back in may and hoping to get my touch up in a few weeks. As of right now I'm just bunning it and I started back on my vitamins.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 26, 2012)

BUMP ...
BUMP ...
BUMP ...

:GRIN:


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi 
I am about 6 weeks post now and I have just been doing braidouts recently.  Im going to try a twist out tonight ... and my next hurdle is to rollerset my hair.  Will try it this weekend, but I will airdry.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 26, 2012)

I usually use aph 2 minute, but i felt like i needed a tad more protein so i used AOGPB for the first time like 2 days ago, i deep conditioned with it, and it made my hair SOOOOO hard. I think i should have just used it as a rinse out, because now i am dealing with tangles and dryness!,...which never happens right after deep conditioning for me  I will give the GPB one more chance next month (as a rinse out), if that doesn't work, i will toss it, and stick to the APH 2 min, because i am not leaving any room for setbacks !...i just moisterized and sealed and i am currently baggying for a couple hours before i re-do my 2 strand twists.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me so long to update ladies. My first lil one is a lot of work! Anywho, a late welcome to all new participants! See you at MBL!

BEAUTYU2U
claud-uk
LuvlyRain3
irisak
TeeBee


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 26, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to update ladies. My first lil one is a lot of work! Anywho, a late welcome to all new participants! See you at MBL!
> 
> @BEAUTYU2U
> @claud-uk
> ...


 
newbeginnings2010 ~ please add me too girlfriend!! I am looking forward to achieving this goal in 2013 ... chuurch.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dry DCd today with Giovanni Tea Tree, Avocado oil n honey. Giovanni direct and greased my ends


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 27, 2012)

how kind, thanks for the welcome newbeginnings2010 

Did a WGO + Sunflower Oil + Honey prepoo overnight, washed with cheapie clarifying poo to ends + M&T Deep Moisturizing poo to scalp this morning, then applied my Daily Fixx fatty acid treatment for 5 mins.  Now doing a DC with Keracare Humecto + CON AO Con + WGO mixed.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 27, 2012)

Co-washed last night, did a quick protein treatment with MT, then co-washed again and let the conditioner sit for a bit. Finished it off with an AVJ rinse, leave-in, and light oil, then swept it up in a wet bun. Looks nice and sleek this morning and feels soft. Will do my weekly DC routine tonight then either a braid out or curl former set.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 27, 2012)

So I didnt do a twist out, I just washed and DC'd and my hair is in a braided bun.  Im gonna try this co-washing thing for the rest of the week and see what the deal is.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 27, 2012)

I applied my MN mix this morning after misting with a mix of water, aloe, and SAA ... I am very excited about this summer growth spurt.  I am planning on cowashing tonight to prevent dry scalp from my MN mix ...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

NaturalfienD - Welcome and added!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 27, 2012)

Im gonna redo my mins next week, keep them for a month then redo them again for the Aug length check after that ill try and keep them in for at least 6 weeks at a time


----------



## LexaKing (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry about not posting for a little bit, the month of June was so hectic but in a good way! I have been keeping up with moisturizing my hair nightly and sealing with macadamia oil. Also I LOVE the Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo, it has done wonders for keeping my hair detangled and moisturized/ not stripped. Today I did a length check (after waiting 2 months) and I have noticeable growth! Im think im finally BSL  So now im feeling much more confident in reaching MBL this year!

My siggy is my current length


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 29, 2012)

So far flat twist outs look better on me than regular braid or twist outs. Loving my hair out but I need to put it up after this weekend into a bun or banana clip. My retention last year had a great deal to do with the fact that I wore my hair UP most of the time. 

Also looks like HE LTR and the leave in will be a staple for me. I'm really enjoying co-washing more now that I'm relaxed straighter.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 29, 2012)

LexaKing congrats at making BSL!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

I need to be more consistant with my coconut oil usage because my hair loves it. I DCd with it yesterday and it was a hit


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok. I am newly relaxed again and planning to go HARD on my growth/length regimen. I have met hair health just maintaining it. This is such motivation for me because I am sure I will meet it next year.

*Current length- grazing APL
* Current state of hair - proudly relaxed
* Regimen - m & s daily co wash and deep condis wkly also rollerset weekly
* Goals for check in - full APL 8/15/12, 12/31/12 grazing BSL, 4/30/13 full BSL 8/15/13 grazing MBL and 12/31/13 full MBL
* Month to reach MBL 8/15/13

Thats my goal MBL to reach and maintain it!!! Here we grow ladies!!! 

Here are the phases of my hair bunned, wet, rollerset. My hair is texlaxed.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't been as consistent with my MN use this week. I had a lot of long hours and fell off. I'm getting back on this horse though.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 5, 2012)

Checking In

I will be applying MN tonight and redoing the front of my hair because of this growth chile.


----------



## irisak (Jul 6, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Ok. I am newly relaxed again and planning to go HARD on my growth/length regimen. I have met hair health just maintaining it. This is such motivation for me because I am sure I will meet it next year.
> 
> *Current length- grazing APL
> * Current state of hair - proudly relaxed
> ...



Hi relaxer buddy. Good to see you joining us.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Checking in the for the weekend - I'll be doing an moisture and ceramide oil tx all day today (probably Coco/Avo/WGO/Sunflower wrapped in film) then tomorrow I'm going to mix some kind of DC tx with Honey/AVG/Shea and some DC's.  Going to apply, leave for about 6 hours, then heat cap for 1 hour before allowing to cool and then I will run a rinse-out con over the top before rinsing.  No protein or poo for me this weekend, going to give my hair a little treat instead 

I may try wet bunning after - if this doesn't work I'll do some kind of twistout bun/updo.  Will post pics if any good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2012)

checking in!  i am about to do an oil treatment/wash/dc/roller set.  i am not wearing my hair down.  this weather is crazy and i just want to protect my hair, so it will be in some kind of bun or updo.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 7, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Hi relaxer buddy. Good to see you joining us.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Hey irisak!!!! Ready to grow hun!! Glad to see u here too!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Checkin in my hair is still wet from rinsing out my Cholesterol DC  earlier in about an hr at 67-70% dry ill seal with grease happy growing ladies


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 7, 2012)

Checking in,

Completed the redo of my twist extensions in the front. I did much better with this installation than the last install. I will continue alternating between MN applications and cowashing (every other day) to encourage growth ongoing.  I am hoping I can get three more weeks out of this style before having to do my entire head again. I hope you all are enjoying the day.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 14, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> *No protein for me this weekend, going to give my hair a little treat instead*



 Ha, *tried to skip on my regi and paid big time*!  My hair needs protein regularly (weekly).  Don't know what I was thinking not doing one this time - my hair started breaking like nobody's business, literally hundreds of hairs falling like snow... I did an emergency PTx on Thursday using Mirpur Soy Cholesterol and had just one broken hair through the whole apply/rinse/comb process, feeling like I learnt an easy lesson the hard way.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 14, 2012)

Im still wearing my DC since 9am ill rinse before 5 so I dont have to go to sleep with a wet head


----------



## irisak (Jul 14, 2012)

Did an impromptu length check. This is last month:



Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## irisak (Jul 14, 2012)

And this is today:




Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 15, 2012)

irisak - Wow, it's great that you can actually see your growth on a monthly basis!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> And this is today:
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Looka my hair buddy!!! Grow baby grow!! We will be MBL in 2013, better ask somebody!!! Lolol!!! Great progress I hope I am not far behind. I will do my length check sometime in Aug or Sept depending on when I decide to relax. Keep up the great growth APL and on!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 15, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> irisak - Wow, it's great that you can actually see your growth on a monthly basis!



Thats why I like wearing minis I get to also see my growth as it comes in monthly


----------



## irisak (Jul 15, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Looka my hair buddy!!! Grow baby grow!! We will be MBL in 2013, better ask somebody!!! Lolol!!! Great progress I hope I am not far behind. I will do my length check sometime in Aug or Sept depending on when I decide to relax. Keep up the great growth APL and on!!!



Girl I'm trying to hold strong and not relax until 8/21 which is 12 weeks for me but I have so much new growth already it's getting hard..

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

irisak said:
			
		

> Girl I'm trying to hold strong and not relax until 8/21 which is 12 weeks for me but I have so much new growth already it's getting hard..
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.



Lets see if I hold out until 8/21 that will be 10 wks for me....hhhhhmmm I may try I just dont want a lot of breakage. My stylist will be dogging me for the newgrowth I just know it! Lol....if I can keep the newgrowth soft I may go for it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm in...my first challenge, I'm excited!

Current Length:  APL
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like:  Relaxed/definitely in the 4s but I'm not sure where really. I haven't seen my natural texture without relaxed hair attached so I don't know what it is for sure. 
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):  TU maximum of 4 times per year (definitely a change for me since I'm concluding my first 16-week stretch ever with some mad NG)
Shampoo at least 1 time weekly with sulfate-free shampoo/Moisturizing DC after each shampoo/Protein DC when needed always with heat
Twist outs and other no-heat required protective styling except on special occasions. 
Trim after upcoming TU for my starting photo and as needed throughout the challenge
Be patient and play it by ear the rest of the way
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:  August 2013





Starting photo...touch up yesterday(7/21/2012). Got my ends trimmed, too - my raggedy-assed ends were touching my bra strap before the trim. I have a long way to go to get to MBL but I'm on my way. Let's see what the next 16-weeks brings. Good luck all!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cattypus1


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Cattypus1, welcome to the challenge!  HHG!


----------



## growinginstyle (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to join this challenge 

Current Length:  *APL*
Current State of Hair: *Natural*
Regimen: *Wash and DC once a week. Take Hairfinity vitamins and use my MN mix on my scalp daily.*
Goals for each check-in date:
August 15, 2012 - *Full APL*
December 31, 2012 - *Grazing BSL*
April 30, 2013 - *Full BSL*
August 15, 2013 - *Grazing MBL*
December 31, 2013 - *Full MBL*
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - *August*

HHJ everyone!


----------



## vmerie (Jul 16, 2012)

*I'm in after being in hiatus for over half a decade!*

Current Length: BSL
Current State of Hair: Natural 4A, Fine
Regimen: Curly Girl Method, Minimalist
Goals for each check-in date:
August 15, 2012 - Past BSL
December 31, 2012 - Heading toward MBL
April 30, 2013 - Still Heading toward MBL
August 15, 2013 - Not quite there yet 
December 31, 2013 - Grazing MBL
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - Don't know because this is my first time actually monitoring length.  We shall see how fast or slow my hair grows now that I am not cutting it constantly.


----------



## Course24 (Jul 16, 2012)

Checking in. Haven't been as consistent as I wanted to be with my MN mix in the last month. However, growth is good & steady. Will do a S&D within next 2 weeks to prevent major splits with it being so humid and hot outside. Will do a Cassia treatment & overnight DC with Kanechom within next 2 weeks as well.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jul 17, 2012)

If I get on it with my MN and Sulfur, I can probably make it to MBL in December 2013. I will have to take my pics and do my measurements. I am still a not at BS yet. I will definitely keep an eye on this thread though Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 17, 2012)

Checking in still in my minis and loving them ive started CWing 2x a week instead of once but I may turn one of those into a dry DC session and start DCind 2x a week. Idk so far so good here no length checks for me til at least the end of august hhg


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 18, 2012)

Did a MTx / PTx / DC Monday and yesterday.  Today I M&S'd using Keracare NT LI + glycerine + AVG, sealed with castor oil + shea butter mixed.  Hair feels great after using castor oil in my DC, soft and heavy but not at all oily.

I've been trimming... it's unavoidable really at this time in my HHJ.  Hopefully my new M&S regi together with using Keracare NT Overnight Moisturizing Treatment will keep my ends in shape so I can cut this regular trimming down to just 1x per month.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Thats why I like wearing minis I get to also see my growth as it comes in monthly



lamaria211 - I'm so tempted to go back into braided extensions for that same reason, it's like a living tape measure lol... but I love being able to get at my hair whenever I feel like it much more!


* * *

Treating my ends to Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Tx tonight.  Will then be doing an overnight ceramide oil pre-poo before a DC with heat in the am, then poo, then Mirpur Soy Protein Tx, then a rinse out con with castor oil and avocado oil.  Hoping for a max of one more trim before 30th September, so I gotta baby my ends.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 21, 2012)

Current Length: BSB(below shoulder blade)
Current State of Hair: Natural 4A/B/C, Thick coarse
Regimen: Twists/low manipulation, cowash and moisturize in twists.
Goals for each check-in date:
August 15, 2012 -  BSL
December 31, 2012 - Heading toward MBL
Feb 11,2013-3 YR Nappiversary=MBL
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - February
*RECENT PIC- Taken JULY 3,2012*


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 21, 2012)

just checking in! i'm too tired to roller set my hair.  i want to blow dry so badly.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 21, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:
			
		

> Current Length: BSB(below shoulder blade)
> Current State of Hair: Natural 4A/B/C, Thick coarse
> Regimen: Twists/low manipulation, cowash and moisturize in twists.
> Goals for each check-in date:
> ...



Feb 11 is my B-day!!!!! Good day for a nappiversary


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 21, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Feb 11 is my B-day!!!!!* Good day for a nappiversary*


 Yes it is!! Now I will remember to wish you a happy bday on my nappiversary.


----------



## LexaKing (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in! Hope everyone's hair journey is going well 

I still have my fingers crossed about reaching MBL by Jan 2013, I just had an inch trimmed so hopefully I retain a lot.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

*Current Length: *Mostly chin length, but one layer is full shoulder length
*Current State of Hair* Natural type 4 abz
*Regimen* 
More protein
Light protein daily with GHE
Medium protein weekly, followed by a moisture DC
Twist all summer
Scalp massage
Frequent monthly micro trims
LOC moisturize and seal technique
*Goals for each check in
March 2012* -i hoped to be full APl didn't make it 
*August 2012*- Still chasing APL
*December 2012*- BSB
*April 30, 2013* - BSL
*August 15, 2013* - Full MBL
*December 2013*- WL
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL * August
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share* howconnie is my youtube channel, I intend to start updating my fokti more often some day.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 22, 2012)

I skipped my usual overnight oil pre-poo last night bc my hair STILL feels so soft and moisturized from midweek. 

Doing a dry DC right now with QH Cholesterol + CON AO + WGO. Wash with Hollywood Beauty AO poo, then follow up with Mirpur Soy PTx and finish with HB AO rinse out con mixed with castor oil and avocado oil.

My current leave in is 1:1:1 Keracare Natural Textures + AVG + Glycerine. I seal lightly with coconut + sunflower oil.

Loving this journey getting to know my hair!


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, so I trimmed today.  Ne'er mind, my hair looked so thick and healthy in my braidout yesterday, it's now at SL/CBL in that style whereas last time I did a braidout it was NL!  

Will be doing an overnight oil tx before a wash, protein tx, DC then oil rinse tomorrow.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ladies, I am SOOO sorry I'm playing catchup! I thought being a mother would get easier as time went on, but it's getting more difficult! The older they get the more attention they require and the more sleep I need!   I finally realized that I wasn't asking DH for enough help. I was thinking I should do it all because I'm the mom!

Anywho, welcome to all of those that I have not yet welcomed! You're all listed below.

shortdub78
KaramelDiva1978
Cattypus1
justjai
vmerie
Course24
NinasLongAmbition

Now I'm going to make my update post and go back through and read all of your posts! Please let me know if I missed anyone on the list.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 28, 2012)

Checkin:I'm holding off on checking my length right now because it makes me antsy. I'm going to wait until the official length check.

I think I lost a lot of hair in my most recent wash and detangle because of transitioning. I got too lazy to wash my hair for two weeks and wouldn't you know it: matting at the demarcation line. Oh well. Can't dwell on the past, only look to a brighter future!


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 28, 2012)

Checking in...gave my hair some TLC over the past few days. The shedding  wasn't as bad as before but it just seemed way too fragile when wet. I also noticed a little breakage when dry. 

So, I co-washed and bunned Wednesday and Thursday, incorporating oil rinses with both for the first time. Thursday included a 2-min aphogee protein treatment as well. 

Friday I co-washed, tea rinsed, oil rinsed, co-washed and then tea rinsed with aloe vera juice again (yes I've been checking out Nix08's routine!!  )

It felt so much stronger yet still soft while wet. I let it air dry in a wash n go style, it looked great. Then last night I gently combed out small sections and used the Split-Ender to dust, braiding up large chunks as I finished them. Today the braids are pinned up  in a french roll with a flower on one side. 

Things I noticed...
--1. I can take more protein than I thought. Thursdays co-wash also included giovanni smooth as silk which has animal protein i believe. Glad I figured out the protein thing before it really started breaking off. I had been using mega trek once a week but my hair doesn't seem to respond well to it....I may be using it to co-wash my dogs instead :look  who knows though, it could be that the aphogee was what it was needing 
- 2. Incorporating oil and tea rinsing has also strengthened my hair. There's way less shedding and more shine...why did I wait so long to start doing it consistently?
- 3. Air drying turns out much better for me when I oil rinse
- 4. You don't have to flat iron to use your Split-Ender 

Took pictures but they came out terrible, so am just going to wait for the mid-August check-in to post some. I can say though I'm not expecting much length...seems like I'm going through a thickening stage. We'll see...


----------



## Katherina (Jul 28, 2012)

Happy to see that this thread is still alive! 

I've been super KISS with my hair. Like, so boring.

I just detangle, wash, condition, and do braid or twist and curls. A dab of leave in or oil if I'm feelin snazzy. We'll see if it pays off... Or destroys me!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2012)

Checking in I tweaked my reggie a lil bit im no longer going to prepooing over night before my wash day. 
Reggie now as follows:
Wash with cleansing condish then DC once per week
Cowash once per week
M&S daily 
EVOCO my scalp x3 per week!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 29, 2012)

No worries NewBeginnings2010. It's all good. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 29, 2012)

End of week 1 -first time successfully texlaxed. I can really see the texture left in my hair and I am so excited. I'm "transitioning" from bone-straight to what I'd like to call "controlled curl".  Finished a 15&1/2 week stretch and trimmed about an inch to and inch and a half of highly raggedy, jacked up ends. I'm trying to go no heat except at check-in times.  I just finished my after-relaxer protein treatment and am currently working on deep conditioning under a heat cap in preparation for a twist out for the week.
Good luck, all. Here we Grow!


----------



## Janine (Jul 29, 2012)

Current Length BSL]

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like
Im 4b relaxed...im streching my relaxer every 4 months

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) 

Henna 2x a month
wash 1x a week
DC 1x a week 
M&S everyday  aloe juice ,water, and castor oil
i wear PS everyday
i use direct heat and dust ends on relaxer day

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) 

Aug 15, 2012 full bsl
Dec 31, 2012 grazing MBL
Apr 30, 2013 Full MBL
Aug 15, 2013 grazing WL
Dec 31, 2013 WL 

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL? 
Apr 30, 2013


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2012)

caliscurls you made me squeal with delight


----------



## Course24 (Jul 30, 2012)

My 2 week check-in. I'm currently doing a dry DC that was supposed to be for 1/2 day while I did my household chores, however it's been over 24 hrs. I will wash out today, do my S&D, and apply MN mix 2x this week. I will do my last major protein the following week, then low manipulation after that because my 12-13 week relaxer stretch will end 2nd week of Aug.


----------



## claud-uk (Jul 30, 2012)

Checking in - my hair is currently enjoying a new level of soft and lovely since adding castor oil to my DC's, I went out Friday night with the fullest loveliest stretched-est braidout ever!

Now combining my oil pre-poo with DC and leaving in overnight.  Washed yesterday with M&T Deep Moisturizing poo (contains sulfates), then did a combined Keratin Cholesterol + Protein Tx.  Did a chamomile tea and honey spritz and sat in the sun for an hour, then followed up with another DC which I left in all day and overnight and will wash out today.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 30, 2012)

checking in my hair is still on my head 

Washed and dc under a steamer and grazing apl


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> caliscurls you made me squeal with delight



You seem to have that process perfected


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

caliscurls It works well though doesn't it?.  There are so many teas and I can't choose between them (I tried marshamallow root *powder* and really didn't like it).  Oil rinsing is simply a must do, it's so beneficial and cowashing well...that just goes without saying


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jul 30, 2012)

Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:


[*]Current Length
A couple inches from bsl

[*]   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like

Relaxed/ twice a year

[*]   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
Take vitamins everyday
Cowash at least once a week if not in braids. Bun when not in braids. Low heat. DC Weekly. Henna/ protein biweekly. Use aloe nd peppermint oil to massage scalp. Moisturize and seal daily or every other day
[*]   Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
Dec 2012- full bsl
April 2013 - grazing mbl
Aug 15 2013- full mbl
Dec 31 2013- wsl
[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL
By August hopefully
[*]   pic in siggy


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 30, 2012)

A few days ago I dusted my ends less than 1/4" and my hair looks so much better and I experience less tiny hairs breaking off.  I'm trying to find an effective way to do a length check since I don't straighten my hair, but I think may need to do a blow out.


----------



## Naturae (Jul 30, 2012)

*Current Length *- BSL - my longest strand is hitting right at the bottom 
*Current State of Hair*  Texlaxed 
*Regimen* NO direct heat! Henna every 3 mos. Summer protective styles with moisture-sealed ends - co wash 1-2x's/week sulfate free poo every Saturday followed with a DC of either protein or moisture. Rest of the year - only thing I'll do differently is probably lace wigs for a PS and no co-washing but increasing the amount of time I DC from 45 min to 1hr.
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL -* Full MBL July 2013
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:* Not currently except for my profile album.


----------



## freckledface (Jul 31, 2012)

hey yall ima newbie and this  is my first challenge very excited!

Current Length Apl
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – relaxed
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) 
co wash every 2-3 days bunning 95% of the time low heat (once a month TRYING to go to less than that) dc with heat at least once a week and m&s everyday... i think thats it...
If i didnt put enough info plz feel free to ask any questions I am def up for any help and recommendations!

Goals for each check-in date 
August 15, 2012 - still apl
December 31, 2012 - bsl after a few  more trims
April 30, 2013 - stillbsl
August 15, 2013 - fullbsl
December 31, 2013 - MBL

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL anytime in 2013

here is my starting pic

oh yea thanks for all the useful info my hair  was a mess a few months ago and its not prefect but its soft now!never thought my hair could be! so thank u so much!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Checkin in still in my minis, I just moisturized with E QP mango butter and sealed in vatika oil im baggying now cause its about 150° down here! I plan on doing my final seal after my baggy with shea butter hhg


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello Ladies, 

Checking in … I am still rocking my TBL twist extensions but these things must go effective next week. I have finished the MN challenge and I'm  planning on trying it again when the next challenge rolls out in the fall. In the mean and in-between time, I am going to try my hand at coffee oil and see what that be like. All I gotta do is go to momz house and snatch that crock pot to make it happen. 

So, I've been researching mini twists and mini braids in preparation of my next style and decided on mini braids for the new 'do. I'm nervous about the style but I know I will get better with practice.  I like that the braids are more likely to show my length than twists, which love to plump when I do them without extensions.   

After I take my extensions out I plan on clarifying my hair, aphogee 2 stepping it,  applying a leave-in conditioner/heat protector, sealing with a butter, and doing 8 twists to stretch my hair until it's dry. The next day I will fork my hair out by sections, spray with a little water, and blow my hair out so there are no tangles. It will make the mini braiding process easier for me I think. I am excited and nervous about how it will look but I'm hoping for the best.  I will keep you all posted on when the fun begins.  Hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 4, 2012)

NaturalfienD - no moisturizing tx or DC after the Aphogee?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 4, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> NaturalfienD - no moisturizing tx or DC after the Aphogee?



Yes, after using the first step and rinsing that out I will be using the Aphogee conditioner to moisturize and balance the hair.  Now that you got me thinking about it, it would be wise for me to put CON conditioner on my hair with a baggy for five or ten minutes for extra moisture. Thanx for bringing this to my attention, Claud!! I hope you and your hair are doing well girlfriend!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 4, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> A few days ago I dusted my ends less than 1/4" and my hair looks so much better and I experience less tiny hairs breaking off.  I'm trying to find an effective way to do a length check since I don't straighten my hair, but I think may need to do a blow out.



How's the Roux Shampoo and Conditioner treating your hair? I hope it's still working well for you and that your hair is getting stronger by the day …


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm 10 weeks post and plan to get a touch up at 12 or 13 weeks post. My hair is a lot softer and straighter since I finally moisturized and oiled my scalp yesterday. I had been neglecting my hair when I know I shouldn't but I wasn't home for about a week and didn't have any of my hair products and didn't know I wasn't going to be home. My boyfriend commented on how thick my hair has gotten and says he did not like when it was thin. He doesn't think I need to relax but I feel my hair is doing better than when it was in its natural state just a few months earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am 8'weeks post and I think I will relax at ten weeks. I am going to be in deep co wash mode this week to keep the newgrowth manageable. Can wait to see my progress!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 5, 2012)

I completely forgot I had joined this challenge but I think I am on track do far. My goal was BSB by 8/15 and I think Ivan definitely there. Probably will be checking in late though because I have been protective styling in pseudolocs and will need the weekend to take them down and do a length check.


----------



## Letta (Aug 6, 2012)

Current Length: SNL (Saggy Nipple Length)

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like
I'm a 4A/4B mix. I've been completely natural since October 2009

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) 



Wash every 2-3 days w/ Hello Hydration Shampoo and Shea Moisture thickening conditioner
Deep condition atleast twice a month w/ AO GPB conditioner
Detangle w/ Camille Rose products (soylicious, almond jai twisting butter, or moisture milk)
seal w/ JBCO or Almond oil
 
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) 
I want to be mostly MBL by the time I graduate in December but idk if I'll be able to. I'm still growing out layers so I know I won't be full MBL for awhile

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL? 
January 2013 (so hopefully by my 24th bday)


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 6, 2012)

Letta said:


> *Current Length: SNL (Saggy Nipple Length)*



I don't think that counts as a standard measurement bc one persons' SN might be anothers BSL or MBL - do you see how it could get confusing?


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to say


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 6, 2012)

Loving the way my hair grows in minis I get to see my newgrowth on a monthly basis and my hair and ends stay protected


----------



## lexxi (Aug 8, 2012)

So I took my braids down they broke my neck out when I had them down last week I Dunno why I must have sprayed something on there that my skin ain't like. Anyway I ordered some hair for my bday so it should be here by next week and I will make it into a 3/4 wig and throw it on. I flat ironed my hair but it's still hot so it turned into a fro lol so I've just been doing various styles.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 8, 2012)

So excited to see everyone's progress during the check-in next week ... get ready ladies!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Next weeek! So soon ill have my minis in but ill post my pic soon as I take them out


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll add a pic when I rollerset Thursday /Friday.

*Current Length:* Brushing BSL

*Current State of Hair: * relaxed. I stretch for at least 4 months, the goal being 6 months.

*Regimen *(including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) 

1. wash and rollerset 1x a week
2. Mist hair with Shea Moisture Mist and oil ends daily
3. M&S the hair length every other day
4. Apply GroAut oil every other day
5. Clarify and Deep condition 2x a month (alternating moisture and protein)


*Goals for each check-in date * 

Aug 15, 2012 full BSL
Dec 31, 2012 grazing MBL
Apr 30, 2013 Full MBL
Aug 15, 2013 grazing WL
Dec 31, 2013 WL 

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL? *
April 2013


----------



## chassiecrane (Aug 11, 2012)

Long-time lurker in for 2013!

Current Length: CL/SL since my hair grows uneven
Current State of Hair: 6 months natural, Some sort of 4 mix I guess (I'm sort of new at haircare)
Regimen: 


Tons of Protective Styles, beginning with a sew-in
Apply Mega-tek/JBCO/MN mix daily
Wash edges with Nizoral daily (PCOS sufferer  )
Moisturize braids underneath sew-in with sulfur braid-spray when needed
Wash weekly (hip hip hooray for human hair)
Spiro/MSM/Nioxin or Hairfinity/Multivitamin daily

Goals for Check-in Dates: 
 

[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2012: Official Length Check for challenge
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 201: +2 inches       [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]April 30, 2013: +2 inches
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2013: +2 inches
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2013: At/Approaching MBL (Hopefully- I'm super optimistic here)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]What month      in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: December (I need all the time I can get it)

 I'll update with pictures for an official starting length check later
[/FONT]


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 11, 2012)

Will be checking in in 7 days after relaxer at 10 weeks!!  The count down is on ladies!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 11, 2012)

Checking in I'm dcing overnight with Kera Minerals and JBCO


----------



## TeeBee (Aug 12, 2012)

I installed mini twists a week ago..ready for them to be oooouuut, lol!
My scalp said NO.




Giving em one more week. My wedding anniversary is approaching, and I want to do something special. Ehh, so I guess it'll be a brief protective/low mani style.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 12, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> I installed mini twists a week ago..ready for them to be oooouuut, lol!
> My scalp said NO.
> 
> Giving em one more week. My wedding anniversary is approaching, and I want to do something special. Ehh, so I guess it'll be a brief protective/low mani style.



Your hair is super cute, what makes you want to remove them? Aside from being nosy, I ask cuz I'm debating between mini braids and mini twists for my next style. Any info you have to share about your experience with mini twists would be appreciated.  TIA …


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Aug 12, 2012)

Current Length_ APL_
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – _Natural 4a/3c currently recovering from dye damage 2 years post_
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
_low manipulation no direct heat deep conditioning sulfur growth aid drinking water exercising multivitamin_
Goals for each check-in date _skipping August check in...Check December 2012 full BSL April 2013 2 inches from MBL August 2013 wedding month full MBL_ 
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL _going for August 2013_
Any links to a photo album fotki in my signature


----------



## TeeBee (Aug 12, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Your hair is super cute, what makes you want to remove them? Aside from being nosy, I ask cuz I'm debating between mini braids and mini twists for my next style. Any info you have to share about your experience with mini twists would be appreciated.  TIA …



Thanks! My scalp is itchy and it's driving me nuts. And the more I scratch, the more raggedy my twists begin to look...
This is my second time doing mini twists. They're an awesome way to give your hair a break, but you're still able to style em..so far all I've done are buns. And I'm able to see my length without having to flat iron. I just moisturize my ends every  other day with my hair milk and voila!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 15, 2012)

Checking In!  I made it to BSL  Let's just say it's a shock because I've been trying to develop a new routine and had major shedding issues in June and July. Tea rinses with garlic and onion have helped tremendously. With my next touch-up I'm going back to old faithful - Linange Shea Butter, I'm convinced the ORS jacked me up  (my hair is not as combat proof as I thought).

*Check-In Dates *
March 31, 2012 - mostly APL, scratching BSL
*August 15, 2012 - around BSL*
December 31, 2012 - BSL that doesnt make me swing my head back to pull it down to reach  
April 30, 2013 - scratching MBL
August 15, 2013 - around MBL
December 31, 2013 - MBL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats!!! We're BSL together!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 15, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! We're BSL together!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Thanks and Congrats to you too!! I'm still in disbelief, you should have seen how many pictures I took just to make sure!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 15, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> Thanks and Congrats to you too!! I'm still in disbelief, you should have seen how many pictures I took just to make sure!



Lol!!! You betta WERK!

Im not takin pics like crazy until i am able to flat iron!

I can't believe i got back here that fast!!!

 <---BSL party

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## vmerie (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah check-in day!  Saving a spot.  Will length check and post pic later.


Current Length: BSL
Current State of Hair: Natural 4A, Fine
Regimen: Curly Girl Method, Minimalist
Goals for each check-in date:
August 15, 2012 - *Almost Past BSL** 
*December 31, 2012 - Heading toward MBL
April 30, 2013 - Still Heading toward MBL
August 15, 2013 - Not quite there yet 
December 31, 2013 - Grazing MBL


----------



## irisak (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's my length check photo. As a reference point the top of the number 2 is apl on me. Im not sure what length to claim at this point. Oh and this is my hair stretched not straightened. I have some job interviews coming and want to save the heat for them.





Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## irisak (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh and here's one more where I really got my sister to stretch it. The one above can just be used so the reference points on my body can be seen lol.



Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## jprayze (Aug 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Checking in and adding my goals for each date
> 
> Check-In Dates/Goals
> March 31, 2012 - closing in on APL
> ...


 
Oops I didn't know it was check-in day!!!  I won't be able to check in today because I'm currently wearing mini braids.  I anticipated being APL by 8/15 and it seems like my braids are almost there.  I have to wait until I straighten to know for sure.  I don't plan to straighten until sometime in September.  Before then, I will update with a pull test.  I'm still trying for BSL by December 31st even though I doubt that will happen.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

I just got an alert on my calendar that said MBL checkin day! I will be going home and taking down my bun to check my length. With all the setbacks, I probably haven't gotten very far.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

caliscurls

Congrats! That's awesome! Hope I make it one day...


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm getting my hair pressed on Thursday night to go out Friday I will check in then. 

I need to get back to my hair vitamins & stop stressing I don't think I have any growth right now.


----------



## growinginstyle (Aug 15, 2012)

Checking in! I just washed and conditioned my hair. I'm doing a pull test because I'm not straightening my hair until mid-October.






I thought I was APL but now I'm not so sure. I'm really close though. I've been using a MN mix every day for 3 weeks now and I take hairfinity vitamins daily. I hope to be close to BSL by my birthday (December 23rd.) I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's progress .


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 15, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:
			
		

> caliscurls
> 
> Congrats! That's awesome! Hope I make it one day...



You will make it! Believe it and it will be. I really thought I had no hope a few weeks ago!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 15, 2012)

justjai said:
			
		

> Checking in! I just washed and conditioned my hair. I'm doing a pull test because I'm not straightening my hair until mid-October.
> 
> I thought I was APL but now I'm not so sure. I'm really close though. I've been using a MN mix every day for 3 weeks now and I take hairfinity vitamins daily. I hope to be close to BSL by my birthday (December 23rd.) I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's progress .



Taking in consideration the angle to pull forward and the fact it's a pull test instead of straightened, it sure looks APL to me


----------



## jprayze (Aug 15, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> I installed mini twists a week ago..ready for them to be oooouuut, lol!
> My scalp said NO.
> 
> Giving em one more week. My wedding anniversary is approaching, and I want to do something special. Ehh, so I guess it'll be a brief protective/low mani style.



I just got mini braids last wk and I'm only keeping mine in another wk too so I'm with u on the brief PS...


----------



## ScorpioLove (Aug 15, 2012)

The pic in my siggy is where I'm at right now. I should be on track for full BSL by the next check in (Dec 2012). For now I'm claiming BSB

I took these on the 12th. I would love a BSL length pony one day


----------



## freckledface (Aug 15, 2012)

Well just joined a few Weeks ago so im still at my starting length well see in Dec


----------



## vmerie (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy to report I grew close to an inch?  I started last month.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 16, 2012)

I have Mayo & egg in my hair right now. After this I will shampoo & condition, put my hair in 6 braids over night. Then get it pressed and curled tomorrow.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## ShantiNamaste (Aug 16, 2012)

Will do a proper check-in tomorrow.

I just got back from vacation and am currently deep conditioning the life back into my hair. Chlorine and Salt-Water made my hair super dry. I put a protein pack in and my hair ate it up like it was candy. My hair dried so quickly I had to add more.

I haven't decided whether I will straighten or pull test tomorrow for length.

We shall see.


----------



## TeeBee (Aug 17, 2012)

My 2 yr. Nappiversary was on the 4th.
My length check is included in my update vid on the Tube..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQpPeiCeLL0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'm maaaaaybe BSL??


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2012)

Checking in - Finally admitted to myself that I'm not comitted enough to keep up a MN routine. I did not make APL as predicted, my new goal is December. Still washing, moisturizing, and sealing about every 3-4 days. Thinking about using less manipulation and more DCs in the future.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 17, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Checking in - Finally admitted to myself that I'm not comitted enough to keep up a MN routine. I did not make APL as predicted, my new goal is December. Still washing, moisturizing, and sealing about every 3-4 days. Thinking about using less manipulation and more DCs in the future.


 
I just posted a new MN Challenge starting Sept. 1 if you are interested.  Can you incorporate the MN into a hair care step that you normally do anyway?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2012)

I appreciate it but no thanks. I already tossed the mixture.  I rarely oil my scalp and that probably would of been the best step to incorporate the MN.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry its such a horrible picture. I'll try to find a better one later today. this was about a month and a half ago almost two months but I'll use this photo as the official length of 8/15 since I'm getting a trim before my protective style.
My growth is average however I do want to start taking msm, doing research now, and for the next 12 months I will be doing non stop protective styling. First two months its kinky twists I'll try to post a picture of that.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 17, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> I appreciate it but no thanks. I already tossed the mixture.  I rarely oil my scalp and that probably would of been the best step to incorporate the MN.



That's true.  Well maybe you will find another growth aid that works better for you.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 17, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> My 2 yr. Nappiversary was on the 4th.
> My length check is included in my update vid on the Tube..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQpPeiCeLL0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



Enjoyed your video! Definitely looks like you're BSL, congrats! Your hair is beautiful, loved that bounce it has in your old wash n go.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 17, 2012)

checking in. washing my hair again tomorrow. i am experiencing some shedding. i think it is from my last relaxer. i dont know what the stylist used.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm doing my overnight DC on dry hair now with my new lover Kera Minerals DC ill rinse in the am and do my leave in thing


----------



## 20perlz (Aug 17, 2012)

*Current Length* My current length is a little past SL 

*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like* My hair is relaxed 4A/B.

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)*

Not protective styling. I want to try to get there by rollersetting and stretching relaxers.

I plan to wash every 7 days and retouch every 12 weeks.

First, I will sit with John Frieda Clear Glaze on my hair for 20 min.

Then I will shampoo with 1 tsp of Loreal EverSleek Sulfate free shampoo, then cowash with As I Am Coconut Cleansing Conditioner Wash. Then oil rinse with EVOO. Deep condition with Wen 613 with heat for 20 minutes.

Rinse. Apply French Perm Stabilizer. Rinse.

Spray in Mane n Tail Detangler, Elasta QP Silk Thermal Designing Liquid, and Dryfast Straightening Spray.

Rollerset on large rollers. Sit under the dryer. Take out rollers & blow out the roots. Rewrap and sit under dryer for 15 min. 

Roll hair with Wrap and Go Soft Rollers. Go to sleep....

*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)* 

March 31, 2012 ---
August 15, 2012 --- Little below SL 
December 31, 2012 --- Halfway to APL
April 30, 2013 --- About 2 inches past APL
August 15, 2013 --- MBL
December 31, 2013 --- Full MBL and loving it!


*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL *August 8, 2013


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 18, 2012)

Checking In:

        I took down my twist extensions and I am so happy I did- it was long overdue.  What I have found was that kanekalon hair, even when treated with ACV, causes mad tangles in my hair and makes it super dry.  I detangled very carefully to make sure that I didn't tear my hair out.  What's so cold is that I moisturized and conditioned my hair often while in that style ... for it to be that dry tripped me out.  So the next time I do extensions, I will use yarn like I used to.  

        Anyway, I d/c with CON conditioner for dehydrated hair- used my plastic cap and metallic conditioning cap for a couple hours to get a descent conditioning session.  I rinsed the conditioner out, washed with diluted Roux shampoo (233), and applied the Roux conditioner (233), leaving that on for ten/fifteen minutes. <-That length of time was for no particular reason, I just needed a break.  After I rinsed that out, I did my Aphogee two-step (I really like this product for my hair, yall) and added a little SAA to the balancing moisturizer.  

        For the first time, I used Roux Fermodyl Moisture System Leave-In (619) and I liked that too.  What I noticed after using this was that the ends of my hair were uniform and beginning to form a little curl pattern.  Another thing that I noticed was that my hair got slightly tangled on itself but that could have been due to my missing a couple of areas during my detangling session.  I sectioned off my hair in five sections and let it air dry for twenty/thirty minutes before manipulating it.  After that, twisted it up and I plan on pinning it up for a week or so before installing mini braids.  I think I can thug out the install/take down process ... 

        I have attached a recent length pic from 07/31 ... I am going to leave my hubby alone for a little bit because he goes into crisis whenever I ask him to take a length check picture for me.    I notice that my hair is fuller and thicker ... I attribute that to the MN mix that I was using at the time, co-washing regularly, and SAA.  Hopefully I get to my goal by next length check.  

I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## TeeBee (Aug 18, 2012)

caliscurls said:
			
		

> Enjoyed your video! Definitely looks like you're BSL, congrats! Your hair is beautiful, loved that bounce it has in your old wash n go.



Oh Hey!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you!          Current lenght-between Apl and Bsl current state of hair - natural 4a/b. Some 3c hairs fine strands mixed in with some coarser strands thick density. REGIMEN - wash my hair once a month usin g shea moisture Af rican black soap shampoo and moisture retention shampoo tresemme naturals conditioner. Deep condition using Shea moisture deep treatment masque. Also protein treatments every other month using Vitale oliveoil hair mayonnaise. Moisturize and seal- as needed Giovanni direct leave in, water(first) oil-castor oil or aloevera oil ior olive oil any type of oil I choose to use at that particular time after I wash or when I am generally m/s my hair. Styling to help retain length- two strand twists (leave them in for a month) when the month is over and I am ready I will take down the twists and do another protective style as I am getting ready to transition into my wash day. I prefer to have my hair stretched using heatless methods such as braids, twists,or banding. I detangle my hair with my fingrs very gently. I don't really use a comb unless its for an emergency situation where my hair is badly matted. That hasn't happen in a long time because I have been keeping my.hair stretched and asdetangled 
as possible using my fingers being consistent. MARCH 31,2012-? AUGUST15,2012-between apl and Bsl. December 31,2012- I hope to be grazing Bsl.April.                                                   
30,2013 I hope to be full Bsl August 15,2013 I hope to be full mbl heading to wl. 
December 31,2013-I hope to be wl or grazing

 30,2013- I hope to be full Bsl on my to mbl


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of where I am now in terms of length


----------



## lexxi (Aug 20, 2012)

So I dunno if I posted this already but this is my update. Right now my hair is out til I can dye this weave the correct color than its back up it goes for another month or so.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Aug 20, 2012)

lexxi said:
			
		

> So I dunno if I posted this already but this is my update. Right now my hair is out til I can dye this weave the correct color than its back up it goes for another month or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I luvvvv ur hair color. Thats exactly the color that I want

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 20, 2012)

That colour is FIERCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexxi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks I love this color I've had it on and off since 2008  but the up keep was so hard but I finally have it under control now. I dye it once every six months if that for the most part I've been touching up roots every six  since I weave it up  90% of the time you never get to see my roots.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm gonna wait to post my length check til September because I have another challenge to check in at that time and I wanna do both check ins at the same time.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm still in this challenge. Haven't posted much because I'm still focusing on BSL. But I'm sure that I will be able to make MBL some time within 2013. I'm Bunning until the end of the year so lets hope I retain all of my length.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 22, 2012)

Alright,

        I think I might have gone a little hard in the paint with this protein business.  {{Sigh}}  My hair has been out since the weekend.  I have been doing the bun thing/pinning my hair up to protect the ends of my hair.  What I have noticed though is that my ends are HELLA tangling on themselves.  I am finding knots and such when I take the bobby pins out of my hair- I am not feeling this at all.  

       I grabbed some plain yogurt from the store but after I bought it, I realized that it is suggested that the product is used for protein purposes.  Instead, I d/c on dry hair with a plastic cap and my conditioning cap for a couple hours to remedy the issue.  I cowashed with my cheap conditioner, did a cool rinse, and banded my hair for stretching.  This morning, I found some tangles, SSKs, and some of my ends (very small amount) breaking off.   

I don't know if all of this tangling is because:

1- My hair is longer, 2- My hair did not want the hard protein treatment and SAA this rip, or 3- The Roux 619 leave-in pissed my hair off.  

       I am going to do a search for protein overload and see what I can find.  To be honest, I don't know if the tangling is just a part of the game since my hair is this length (APL back/SL front) and I am not used to having it out or if it is because of what I mentioned above.  I will keep you all posted on my findings- wish me luck.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 25, 2012)

Flat ironed today for the first time since early June and then dusted with the SplitEnder. I'm loving the thickness of being 10 weeks post. Won't dust again until my TU in October and am going to try to hold out until November to flat iron. My ends look so much better now that I'm using heat sparingly and dusting regularly.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Oops I didn't know it was check-in day!!!  I won't be able to check in today because I'm currently wearing mini braids.  I anticipated being APL by 8/15 and it seems like my braids are almost there.  I have to wait until I straighten to know for sure.  I don't plan to straighten until sometime in September.  Before then, I will update with a pull test.  I'm still trying for BSL by December 31st even though I doubt that will happen.



Going to wait until next week to straighten and check into all my challenges


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking after my ends, they're not needing to be trimmed so often now that the old damage has nearly grown out, yay! Keeping up with my vits, water and diet but have slacked off exercise in the last 2 months, it's too hot even to sleep here during summer.

Holding off doing a length check till 30th September, will post pics and updated goals then.

Bring on MBL 2013


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 27, 2012)

So i gave in and flat ironed my hair yesterday.  it would be nice to make MBL by the end of the year!

It took me literally the whole day to do it!







Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## djkforeal (Aug 27, 2012)

Checking in...I don't think that I will be able to do a length check this time around because it is still a little too hot for me to press my hair out.  So, I will either have to do a pull test like others or wait until the next length check to see my progress.  I have been leaving my hair alone and just keeping it moisturized and protected.


----------



## GroovyMama (Aug 29, 2012)

Posted in BSL 2012:

I am redoing the perimeter of my individual braids, so I decided to do a pull test. The first picture is 8/23 and the second is 2/19. I pointed to a spot on my back that I used as reference for how much I retained. I am seeing progress! I'm not sure if I will make BSL this year though  But I will try my best. 

(Excuse the rolls. I just had a baby, and I'm working on it.)


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 29, 2012)

GroovyMama nice progress!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 29, 2012)

Have a new protective regimen of "wigging it".  Going in beast mode to be sure I make MBL 2013.  I can't wait!  I too will likely be posting a pull strand test pic soon too.  In a rollerset under the dryer right now.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 30, 2012)

i have been lurking in here . i think its time to join


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 30, 2012)

Checking in. I'm going to get my hair straightened and trimmed next weekend so I can do my official length check. I'm really afraid since my hair has been coming out in droves for the last three washes. I think I'm going to go back to my cone conditioner to see if it helps with my massive tangles.


----------



## freckledface (Aug 30, 2012)

Just want to vent really quick....

I've cut most of my progress off this year yes I've gained a few inches but I totally ruined my hair pre hhj. My ends were so thin and breaking I've really had no choice but to cut way hack on heat and bun all the time if I wanted any kind of hair on my head. With that said I'm tired of cutting!!! So next time I cut I'm cutting alot. All of my bad ends and some of my good ones. What's the point in all of this ps if I'm just going to cut the ends in trying so hard to protect!!! I'm just ve frustrated now and ready to really start retaining my length. Whoooo I feel better I knew tall would urstand. I'll post pics when I'm done. I'm also gonna have someone here with me while I do it so I'm not back a SL cause that's how I feel right now lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 30, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> Just want to vent really quick....
> 
> I've cut most of my progress off this year yes I've gained a few inches but I totally ruined my hair pre hhj. My ends were so thin and breaking I've really had no choice but to cut way hack on heat and bun all the time if I wanted any kind of hair on my head. With that said I'm tired of cutting!!! So next time I cut I'm cutting alot. All of my bad ends and some of my good ones. What's the point in all of this ps if I'm just going to cut the ends in trying so hard to protect!!! I'm just ve frustrated now and ready to really start retaining my length. Whoooo I feel better I knew tall would urstand. I'll post pics when I'm done. I'm also gonna have someone here with me while I do it so I'm not back a SL cause that's how I feel right now lol



I've been sitting here today contemplating a trip to MC to get rid of these stupid raggedy-a$$ed ends. I'm trying to grow out these crazy layers and the trim I got in July seems to have made the difference between them much worse.  I would have a mullet if my top layers were a little shorter. I think I'm ready to clean this mess up and try to look like I care how I look. Anyway, I just wanted to join the vent and add my two cents.  Keep the faith...we'll get there.


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 30, 2012)

LoveArianna said:


> I'm gonna wait to post my length check til September because I have another challenge to check in at that time and I wanna do both check ins at the same time.





freckledface said:


> Just want to vent really quick....
> 
> I've cut most of my progress off this year yes I've gained a few inches but I totally ruined my hair pre hhj. My ends were so thin and breaking I've really had no choice but to cut way hack on heat and bun all the time if I wanted any kind of hair on my head. *With that said I'm tired of cutting!!!* So next time I cut I'm cutting alot. All of my bad ends and some of my good ones. What's the point in all of this ps if I'm just going to cut the ends in trying so hard to protect!!! I'm just ve frustrated now and ready to really start retaining my length. Whoooo I feel better I knew tall would urstand. I'll post pics when I'm done. I'm also gonna have someone here with me while I do it so I'm not back a SL cause that's how I feel right now lol






Cattypus1 said:


> I've been sitting here today contemplating a trip to MC to get rid of these stupid raggedy-a$$ed ends. I'm trying to grow out these crazy layers and the trim I got in July seems to have made the difference between them much worse.  *I would have a mullet if my top layers were a little shorter.* I think I'm ready to clean this mess up and try to look like I care how I look. Anyway, I just wanted to join the vent and add my two cents.  Keep the faith...we'll get there.



Timely posts - I just this second sat down from a trimming session that is now into it's second day! I only stopped bc I can't find my scissors.  Can't wait to get rid of all the dead wood at the ends and put all this **** behind me. Refuse to sacrifice otherwise healthy hair to stop my ugly perma-mullet... ugly mullet it is


----------



## freckledface (Aug 30, 2012)

Cattypus1 and claud-UK thanks for understanding! And yea I won't look like this as a set back or anything just finally got to the point where I truly believe health over length. I had to do this eventually. And hall are crazy talking about mullets lmao. I got one on one side myself yup I cut it and no I don't care lol. Don't like it don't look that's what I tell em but I feel your frustration and as soon as I cut it off it'll be over and I'm sure my hair will thank me! 

Crazy and super frustrationg thing is I can see the difference in my hair closer to the root. It's smoother softer and all around prettier than the rest or at least I know even though I have to keep chopping everything I'm doing is making a difference


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Aug 30, 2012)

September is almost here!! Can't wait to whip out that flat iron!! Can't wait to do my trim and length check.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 31, 2012)

I took my siggy pic last week. I'll post another pic in December. Seems like its going to take me FOREVER to get to MBL…


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2012)

Hopefully I can join you ladies during the summer next year. MBL by the end of next year is my goal. I know it's a big stretch, but I gotta dream big lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2012)

i'm still here.  i am going to hold out for my length check.  i won't post until October.  i have been trimming a lot(scissor happy) and have been not caring much about my hair lately.  i will get it together soon.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:
			
		

> I took my siggy pic last week. I'll post another pic in December. Seems like its going to take me FOREVER to get to MBL…



i feel like it might take me forever too. like 2 years !


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Checking In...late for August 15th check-in...got rid of the mullet (tear). Took off about 3 inches of extremely jacked-up, thin, raggedy-a$$ed ends...back to somewhere between SL and APL...next those evil grays!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 31, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> Timely posts - I just this second sat down from a trimming session that is now into it's second day! I only stopped bc I can't find my scissors.  Can't wait to get rid of all the dead wood at the ends and put all this **** behind me. Refuse to sacrifice otherwise healthy hair to stop my ugly perma-mullet... ugly mullet it is



Ugly perma-Mullet is GONE! Along with about three inches.  I'm okay with it though, I treated myself to some delicious smelling Morrocan Oil shampoo so tomorrow back to my two-strand twists.  I'm in the MBL 2013 challenge so this is a little bit of a setback but the cut will help me to retain the length since I'm on this HHJ.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 1, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> *Ugly perma-Mullet is GONE!* Along with about three inches.  I'm okay with it though, I treated myself to some delicious smelling Morrocan Oil shampoo so tomorrow back to my two-strand twists.  I'm in the MBL 2013 challenge so this is a little bit of a setback but the cut will help me to retain the length since I'm on this HHJ.



 @ the bolded - 3" of hair? I feel faint at your bravery.

Your hair looks stunning now.

The mullet chop is right up there with the big chop


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 1, 2012)

Checking in …

Since my last post, I did another d/c that I applied like a relaxer to get good coverage. I left it on overnight and I noticed after rinsing, my hair looked and felt better.  I continue to use SAA, AVJ, and H2o spray on my hair often but I am not planning on using a hard protein tx for a minute.

I put my hair in medium sized twists last weekend cause I didn't want to work with my hair everyday. I put a small amount of Let's Jam on my ends (don't judge me)  and the twists have been holding up well. 

Another thing I did was dust my hair (long overdue) and I noticed my hair has further behaved, which lets me know that I need to get up on my game a little more.  Since having my hair twisted, I have been doing the GHE method in hopes that I get good benefits/more growth. 

My plan is to continue styling my hair without extensions so I can d/c, GHE, (and when needed) dust.  I hope you all are doing well, HHG.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 1, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> i have been lurking in here . i think its time to join



Have you decided on joining girlfriend? The more the merrier!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 1, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hopefully I can join you ladies during the summer next year. MBL by the end of next year is my goal. I know it's a big stretch, but I gotta dream big lol



Hey NikkiQ, what's holding you back from joining now? I'm in the same boat as you with hoping to be MBL by late next year.  It's possible girl and you should consider joining wayyy before next summer … HHG.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Hey NikkiQ, what's holding you back from joining now? I'm in the same boat as you with hoping to be MBL by late next year. It's possible girl and you should consider joining wayyy before next summer … HHG.


 
I want to make sure that I'm full APL before joining. I don't wanna join and then stall out here at APL for the entire year. No bueno


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 2, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Have you decided on joining girlfriend? The more the merrier!



hi. i think ill join. its about time. ill post pics tonight (which is soon here in france lol). its 5:40pm now.
see you !!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> hi. i think ill join. its about time. ill post pics tonight (which is soon here in france lol). its 5:40pm now.
> see you !!!



Welcome, Cool. The more the merrier!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello everyone ! 

I'm new in this challenge. all right so here is my information :

-Current Length :recently made bsb  (grazing bsl i guess)..

-Current State : natural 4 b (bit of 4A at the back), fine hair, medium density.

-Regimen :  very low manipulation. listening to my hair. Co wash by dc overnight about every 10 days. either aphoghee 2 min (yup my hair loves protein), AO GPB, or AO honeysuckle. I then blow dry to stretch and mostly wear a bun. At night i sleep with 4 to 5 twists that i moisturize every other day with s curl spray. Massage scalp everyday. Take tabs : maxi hair (planning on getting iron as my edges have been thining like...traction alopecia, maybe the lace front).

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL : let me give myslef december. (my fine hair is something...can break soooo easily)so loooow manipulation.

here is my length check of this week (30th august):











Lets go girls : mbl for 2013. woooohooooo. i really hope to get there, because once we get mbl, wl gets close (for thos that want to continue avter mbl).


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2012)

After my mini BC on Friday, I treated myself to some shampoo and some styling product for my twists...OMG!  I don't know if it's the chop, the Moroccan Oil shampoo (no Parabens, no sulfates--smells yummy and feels like silk) or the AfroVeda Pur Whipped Hair jelly but my hair feels AWESOME!  I'm six weeks post, I would normally be shedding like a beast and was doing just that last week. No shedding, lovely comb-through and smooth NG. In fact, I can't tell where my texlaxed hair ends end and my NG begins. I can actually see my scalp and comb all the way through to the ends without breaking.  I'm not going to lie...the stuff is pricey but I'm sold...I love both of these products and I love my hair!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay. I FINALLY got to the salon to get my hair straightened and trimmed. The bad news is I had quite a bit of damage like I thought. The good news is I'm the same length I was during my last length check...maybe just a little shorter. But I don't think that's bad considering my transition and the fact that my last trim was last November...

Here are the pics:


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 3, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> After my mini BC on Friday, I treated myself to some shampoo and some styling product for my twists...OMG!  I don't know if it's the chop, the Moroccan Oil shampoo (no Parabens, no sulfates--smells yummy and feels like silk) or the AfroVeda Pur Whipped Hair jelly but my hair feels AWESOME!  I'm six weeks post, I would normally be shedding like a beast and was doing just that last week. No shedding, lovely comb-through and smooth NG. In fact, I can't tell where my texlaxed hair ends end and my NG begins. I can actually see my scalp and comb all the way through to the ends without breaking.  I'm not going to lie...the stuff is pricey but I'm sold...I love both of these products and I love my hair!



when something works : its à keeper ! ;-) without breakage you'll get to mbl with no problem .
i also found à shampoo with no parabens and no silicones. my hair is soft and never stripped ! love it. garnier its 3.50 euros here in france. great !


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 3, 2012)

coolsista-paris - what a lovely head of hair you have!

Ladies, I'm so happy I'm *full EL* now  which means all the hairs on my head are now past the bottom of my ear.

Just did a S&D over the weekend, will do another one mid September and hope to gain at least 0.5" by the end of the month which should make me at or about full JL (jaw length)!  I have to focus on my shorter lengths bc I have a mullet and won't feel comfortable about wearing my hair out till it's at least full CBL.

HHG!


----------



## assiyrabomb (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok I want to join!

Current Length: 

I just cut off 2inches of split ends. I'm an inch above BSL. See my Sig pic below.

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):

I'll be Protective Styling (U-part wigs) throughout this whole challenge.

Moisturize/Seal leaveout and braids daily

Spray sulphur mix on scalp 3x per week

Wash/DC leaveout 1x per week

Take hair/nail vitamins 2x per day

I currently exercise 3-4 days a week and I'll continue with this as well.


Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)

December 30: BSL

April 30: MBL

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: 

April 29. That's my birthday and it would be a lovely gift to myself.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2012)

getting my hair back on track.  i am staying away from the blow dryers for awhile.  did some damage to my hair that is hidden.  i am going back to rolling my hair twice 3-4 days.  i better be close or make it to BSL by the end of this year, but i am going to post in here more.  this is my ultimate goal, so MBL will be my main focus.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I want to make sure that I'm full APL before joining. I don't wanna join and then stall out here at APL for the entire year. No bueno



NikkiQ
if this goal is what you really want, i say just go ahead and join!  i got my crazy butt in here and i am nowhere near MBL right now and i barely might make it to BSL if i get it together now!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

Checking in I'm washing with Hair One right now gonna let it sit foe about an hr until my little man goes down for a nap then rinse using a black tea rinse today under my dc


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 3, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris - what a lovely head of hair you have!
> 
> Ladies, I'm so happy I'm full EL now  which means all the hairs on my head are now past the bottom of my ear.
> 
> ...



thank you.  ive been stuck at sl and nl for over ten years. dry boken dead hair. this hhj is so exciting


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> coolsista-paris - what a lovely head of hair you have!
> 
> Ladies, I'm so happy I'm full EL now  which means all the hairs on my head are now past the bottom of my ear.
> 
> ...



Girl, if you don't stop with the mullet!  LOL. I just got rid of mine. In the 70's we called it a shag.LOL. Good luck, Claud-uk!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> getting my hair back on track.  i am staying away from the blow dryers for awhile.  did some damage to my hair that is hidden.  i am going back to rolling my hair twice 3-4 days.  i better be close or make it to BSL by the end of this year, but i am going to post in here more.  this is my ultimate goal, so MBL will be my main focus.



Come on, Short. You can do it!  We can't always undo the damage but everything you do that is healthy for you and your hair prevents further damage. I was pretty close to BSL before my mini BC last week but I realized I was just holding on to those jacked up ends for the length and my head looked some kind of crazy. We're here for you, girl. Keep the faith.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 8, 2012)

I noticed that this year alone my hair dresser as clipped my ends 3 times (Jan. March & May). So I can't really tell if I've actually had any growth and its making me mad. So I am staying away from the shop for a while. I will be letting my homegirl do my weaves.

I washed my hair and it seems like a lot of hair was falling out, I probably didn't comb it out good enough. After that I used wave nouveau with argan oil. I got my weave put in and I just oiled my hair again with the argan oil. 

I am taking my hair vitamins and trying to figure out what I have in my closet to use to moisturize my weave. I have a lot of oils and glycerin probably mix that but I want to use up my MTG, but I wanna see if its good to leave in you braids under weave for a week or longer.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 8, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you.  ive been stuck at sl and nl for over ten years. dry boken dead hair. this hhj is so exciting



Look at my avatar pic... this was me for 20 years.  Hair was so dead I can't even believe I was walking round like that thinking everything was cool 




Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, if you don't stop with the mullet!  LOL. I just got rid of mine. In the 70's we called it a *shag*.LOL. Good luck, Claud-uk!



hehe, a shag is sth _toooootally_ different over here, hehe, I haven't had a good shag for ages 

Did you post a pic of your new cut?  Would love to see what I have to look forward to!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 8, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> hehe, a shag is sth toooootally different over here, hehe, I haven't had a good shag for ages
> 
> Did you post a pic of your new cut?  Would love to see what I have to look forward to!



I did post a pic...LMAO...I know what you mean by "shag" ...slang words are so funny.  Here's my mini big chop


----------



## chickory_bee (Sep 8, 2012)

[*]Current Length: APL
[*]   Current State of Hair: Natural/4A/B
[*]   Regimen: low manipulation, hyh, no heat (only one pass for the year), daily cardio.
[*]   Goals for each check-in date: see below
[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: December
[*]   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:  N/A

Check-In Dates

December 31, 2012 : BSL
April 30, 2013: Full BSL
August 15, 2013: Grazing MBL
December 31, 2013: Full MBL

I press and trim/cut at the end of the year, so I will have to add my picture as it will prob be significantly different.


----------



## NaturalUM07 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone!  This is my very first post here and my very first challenge.  I'm so excited to be doing this with you all and look forward to interacting with many of you.  I'm sure I'll be needing a lot of advice and encouragement.  


*Current Length: Shoulder Length
*
*   Current State of Hair: Natural (~4a/b) 
*
*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): Currently, I have my hair in braids and I won't be taking them out until we go on semester break in December.  I'll give my hair a rest for a few weeks and will then get more braids when we start school again in January.  But while my hair is out I will wear sew-ins, braids, rollersets, and twist-outs to meet my goal.  Furthermore, when my hair isn't in braids, I plan to wash and DC w/heat 1x/week.  ACV with every wash. Apply MegaTek with every wash.  Heavy Protein Tx every 6 weeks.  While my hair is in braids I will just keep it moisturized with a braid spritz, water, and Aphogee's Leave-in Pro-Vitamin Conditioner.  
*
*   Goals for each check-in date *
December 31, 2012- Shoulder Length (I'd love to be APL but I think I'd be just shy of it) 
   April 30, 2013- Full  APL
   August 15, 2013- BSL
   December 31, 2013- MBL
*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: I think shooting for the last check-in date is a reasonable goal (Dec. 2013).  
*
*   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: Blog: *http://nolongersilent09.blogspot.com/
*Fotki:* http://public.fotki.com/FutureMD07/


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 8, 2012)

Hair feels dry and I know I thought I did a good job with the oil yesterday. I'll probably use more moisture tonight before I wrap it.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 9, 2012)

Checking In ...

I washed my hair with one ounce of V05's Tea Therapy Conditioner (found it while I was shopping at the $.99 store), a little salt, and two ounces of water. Since I only washed my scalp I didn't need much more than that. I am sitting with Lekair Cholesterol Conditioner, a cap of SAA, and egg yolk mixture on my head now. About to rinse that out and cowash with Everyday Shea moisturizing conditioner. The main reason I did anything to my head today was because I needed to do a protein treatment this week to keep my hair balanced. 

I kept my hair in twists when applying the cholesterol (first time doing this) and I really hope everything washes out well! It would be a shame if I had to take my hair down and rinse again. If all goes well, I plan on GHEing tonight without adding moisture (I usually mist with rose water) in hopes that my scalp can get steamy enough with just a plastic cap-I need to get this sebum flowing y'all. I like that my hair is getting moisture so I am crushing hard on GHE right now.

I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome NaturalUM07 

***

NaturalfienD - sounds yummy! 

***

My hair is in the condition of it's _life_ right now!  

Co-washed (no pre-poo), then did a protein mask treatment yesterday.  I just rinsed out a DC mix of Queen Helene Cholesterol + Mirpur AV Cholesterol + Glycerine + AVG + Castor/Jojoba/Soy/Sunflower oils.  It went on really thin, which wasn't normal, and it was dripping all day and overnight, which is unusual.  Realise now this was the AVG seperating from the mix, next time I won't add so much.  

When I unwrapped the saran this morning my head and scalp were COATED with thick, heavy conditioner  I was afraid I'd have to shampoo it out but it rinsed okay.  Added a touch of regular con (Tresemme Moisturizing) to my rinsed hair while in shower, left for a few minx then rinsed with one jug of ACV water to close the cuticles.

My hair responded accordingly.  NATURAL MIRROR SHINE that I've never ever had (I don't have silky hair, it's that coarse dull type!), so smooth and silky feeling, soft healthy and moisturised! SCORE!!!


----------



## LexaKing (Sep 12, 2012)

Checkin in... I have started doing length checks 2 months apart. I'm currently BSL and about 2-3 inches from MBL. Hopefully by Jan/Feb I will reach my goal but I really need to do better about vitamins and bunning! I hope all is well with you ladies, keep up the good progress


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello ladies!  I'm really excited about this challenge, and I know I can achieve my goal with consistent determination and dedication...WE ALL CAN!!

I have been relaxed since age 9.  In 2006 I decided to go natural, and did that for 2 years.  It was far more work than I expected.  I missed the ease of my relaxed hair.  So, in 2008 I relaxed again and have NEVER LOOKED BACK!!!  We have to know what is best for us, and for me it is best for my hair to be relaxed.  It is much healthier, less breakage, and no traction alopecia from too-tight puffs, etc.  Lesson learned.

Anyway, here are my stats this far...

Current Length:  Approx APL 
Current State of Hair: Self-relaxed every 2 months with Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp
Regimen: Currently wet-bunning with coconut oil followed by deep condish.  Been doing this since my relaxer 2 weeks ago, and I also hennaed yesterday.  My typical regimen is shampooing weekly, followed by deep condish under steamer or hooded dyrer, and then roller-set and dry under hooded dryer.  I NEVER brush my hair, and comb it daily when detangling and styling.  I "pineapple" my hair at night and tie it up with a satin scarf.  Plus, I sleep on satin pillow cases.  Bunning is my protective style of choice.  I plan to bun like there's no tomorrow in order to retain my length.  I moisturize and seal ends daily.  Also, I do herbal hair treatments using various ayurvedic powders mixed with aloe vera juice or water.  I do those approx once a week.

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
By December 31, 2012 I hope to be nearing BSL
By April 15, 2013, I hope to have passed BSL and nearing MBL
By August 31, 2013 I hope to be full blown MBL
By December 31, 2013 I hope to be nearing or at WL

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: JULY 2013!!!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 13, 2012)

WendellaWoody


----------



## iamtan (Sep 13, 2012)

I want to join!

[*]   Current Length - BSL
[*]   Current State of Hair - Natural
[*]   Regimen - Co wash ever 2-3 days.  Deep condition every week alternated between protein & moisture.  Bun 5 days a week.
[*]   Goals for each check-in date Check-In Dates
March 31, 2012 - Grazing BSL
August 15, 2012 - BSL
December 31, 2012 - MBL
April 30, 2013 - Full MBL
August 15, 2013 - WL
December 31, 2013 - Full WL

[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: January/February  2013


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks claud_uk!!! I'm happy to be here!!


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel like I'm finally gaining headway when it comes to retaining length.  Dusting is finally paying off, I think.  We'll see what happens by the end of the year. I will need to have someone take a photo of my hair...


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 13, 2012)

checking in...

today I applied a deep condish as if applying a relaxer, then sat under the steamer for approx 40 mins.  Rinsed, washed scalp with a garlic shampoo, then rinsed hair with V05 moisture milks condish.  while that was in my hair, i poured Stabilizer Plus on my hair to seal the cuticle.  I wanted to see if my hair would get extra moisturized by sealing the V05 condish in it.  I left that in for about 2 mins, then rinsed with cool water. Got out of shower and applied my leave-in tonic and sealed with grapeseed oil.  My hair felt GREAT!!!! And, the shine was off the hook!!!  Bunning now, and plan to do a henna treatment tomorrow.

Hope you all are doing well and working toward your MBL goal!


----------



## NaturalUM07 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!  



claud-uk said:


> Welcome @NaturalUM07
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 14, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:


> checking in...
> 
> today I applied a deep condish as if applying a relaxer, then sat under the steamer for approx 40 mins.  Rinsed, washed scalp with a garlic shampoo, then rinsed hair with V05 moisture milks condish.  *while that was in my hair, i poured Stabilizer Plus on my hair to seal the cuticle.  I wanted to see if my hair would get extra moisturized by sealing the V05 condish in it.  I left that in for about 2 mins, then rinsed with cool water. Got out of shower and applied my leave-in tonic and sealed with grapeseed oil.  My hair felt GREAT!!!! And, the shine was off the hook!!!*  Bunning now, and plan to do a henna treatment tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and working toward your MBL goal!



WendellaWoody - Oh my, just tried this method for the first time over the weekend, WOW!!! Shine was crazy, like you say, hair feels GREAT for sure  Only diff was that I used ACV to seal.  Will be doing this every time from now!


----------



## Moonaonline (Sep 14, 2012)

Count me in  

Current Length: BSL  (not yet full) 
Long term goal: full WL 

Current State of Hair: Relaxed, last on aug 8 (almost 5 weeks) 
Stretching goal: at least 12 week

Hair type: I've been relaxing my hair since childhood, so i don't know exactly,, I think am 3c/4a 

Regimen
- my hair loves moisture so I co wash and I use moisturizing deep conditioners regularly 
- recently started to self relax with a softer relaxer to avoid getting a very straight hair,, 
- Trying to minimize heat use (finally achieved a personal goal - whole week without heat- and I love it,,  so am stretching the no heat for another week)

Goals for check-in dates 
December 31, 2012: full BSL
April 30, 2013 almost MBL  
August 15, 2013: full MBL 
December 31, 2013 almost WL 

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL
May or June 2013 

I Hope I can post a full BSL on next check in date


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 14, 2012)

iamtan and  Moonaonline


----------



## annanimittee (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi!! I've been stalking LHCF for years now an FINALLY I decided to just do it and join. I'm excited. I thanked this challenge a while ago but I am finally posting to it. I DEF wanna join. I uploaded a pic, hopefully it worked and you can see it!! Cheers!!


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in but u guys won't believe how short my hair is!


----------



## annanimittee (Sep 14, 2012)

I realize I didn't post any answers to the thread questions. Oops 
But here we go...

*Current Length:* Grazing the shoulder when twisted out/stretched.
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like* : All natural baby! I have 3c, 4a, 4b (its all over the place)
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)*: The reggie will be changing soon because I moved from Hawaii to East Coast. Totally different weather. So winterizing will be commencing shortly. But at moment I'm using KBB to deep condition every so often. Curl junkie to moisturize and cowash and JBCO to seal. Just recently got WGHO so we'll see how that works. I have one area that has been traumatized or something and is slow growing. sigh*
*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*: Probably every three months. So I'll start Jan just to know where I stand for the beginning of the year. Then do check ins during March, June, Sep, & Dec.
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*: Im guessing to be realistic, I'll say Dec. But I sure hope its sooner
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*: No links


----------



## annanimittee (Sep 14, 2012)

OH...and about my sideways pic, oops. Usually I can rotate it, but I sent it from my phone and well...I can't. Hahaha!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi claud_uk! I'm thrilled you got the same great results I did!  I'm including this as a staple step in my regimen too!  Have a blessed weekend and happy hair growing!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 14, 2012)

Checking in...

Sitting here with henna in my hair.  I'm on hour #3 of 6.  I plan on sitting under the steamer for the last 45 mins of the process.  Afterward, I will rinse, rinse, and rinse some more.  Then apply deep condish and sit under steamer for about 30 mins.  Then hop into shower and pour Stabilizer Plus over hair with the condish still in it, let it marinate for about 2 mins, then rinse out.  

I betta have some MBL hair by Dec 2013 after all this!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 14, 2012)

sitting here with conditioner in my hair.  i really hope i make it by April of next year.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 14, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:
			
		

> Checking in...
> 
> Sitting here with henna in my hair.  I'm on hour #3 of 6.  I plan on sitting under the steamer for the last 45 mins of the process.  Afterward, I will rinse, rinse, and rinse some more.  Then apply deep condish and sit under steamer for about 30 mins.  Then hop into shower and pour Stabilizer Plus over hair with the condish still in it, let it marinate for about 2 mins, then rinse out.
> 
> I betta have some MBL hair by Dec 2013 after all this!



I just hennaed on Tuesday...and then again on Wednesday because the previous day's efforts ended with a red-orange halo because of my gray...YUK!  Right there with ya on Dec 2013!  Good luck.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 15, 2012)

Current Length
*Longest layer is BSB*
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like
*Natural with every known and unknown type of curl included*
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
*Protective styles in Minitwists and regular twists. Twistout buns and low manipulation twist outs. Reggie is still a work in progress.*
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
December 31, 2012- BSL
   April 30, 2013- Full BSL
   August 15, 2013- MBL
   December 31, 2013-  Full MBL
*Just to not have any setbacks and keep up retention for each check in*
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL
*December 2013*
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share
*Current length is attached below.*


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Sep 20, 2012)

*Current Length:* various  (APL to BSL/almost MBL-see pic)
*Current State of Hair:* Transitioning (55 weeks post). Type 4a/b.
*Regimen:* protective styling, protective styling, protective styling (braids, weaves etc.). And vitamins.
*Goals for each check-in date:*
December 31, 2012- A BC (or _the_ BC) to start off fresh: Cut up to 6" for more even hair around APL (~Line 3 or 4 on length t-shirt). 
April 30, 2013- almost BSL @ Line 7
August 15, 2013- Full BSL @ Line 9
December 31, 2013- All natural, full MBL @ Line 11
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:* Realistically, December 2013

Latest pic (from 07/25/12) attached.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 20, 2012)

Latest Update







My hair is still really short. I'm hoping that I will be able to make MBL by the end of 2013.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 20, 2012)

These pics arent the best, I will try and take better ones after I wash this weekend.  Im making progress , not as much as I like, but its looking pretty good.


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 20, 2012)

Did a pre-poo, protein tx and DC 4 days ago (Sunday).  Have had serious breakage for the last week, since arriving back in the UK.  Haven't trimmed/dusted for a couple of weeks, hopefully that's the reason and not the sudden change in weather??  Don't have a mirror so it's difficult to fix at the mo.  

Hair wasn't as soft as usual after my wash process even tho I stocked up on my usual goodies and did a luxurious DC mix for 36 hours... very disappointed right now.  Off to the shops in the next couple of days for some more stuff, think I'm gonna go for it and pick up some Mizani H20 and Butter Rich Hairdress, plus a dedicated moisturizing treatment, sth with some strong protein, Vitale Po leave in and another new comb - my last one didn't last two weeks erplexed

Do you know I think I forgot to put castor oil in my last DC... I don't remember adding it... I really hope i did forget and that explains the unsatisfactory wash results


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in!!
I'm BSL
I'm Relaxed
I plan on reaching my goal by Dec. 2013 

Regimen: 1:cowash 1x a week
                 2: Pre poo, shampoo, and dc 1x a week
         ** always air dry**
                 3: moisturize and seal nightly
                  4: protective style and/or low manipulation style
                  5: growth aids twice a week
First pic roller set June 2012 second pic flat iron September 16,2012


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 21, 2012)

Mertzy


***

Here's what I bought today:

* Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair Deep Con
* Vatika Egg Protein Treatment
* Vitale Pro Olive Oil Hair Mayo
* Mizani H20 
* Mizani Butter Rich Hairdress 
* Ultra Sheen Moisture Blend Leave In
* CON AO Oil Moisturizer
* Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Recon
* ORS Humidity Control
* Frizz Ease 3-Day Straight


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 21, 2012)

I keep hearing great reviews about the Mizani H20 leave-in, and have been debating about getting it.  I think moisturizing my hair will really fend off the little bit of breakage I get, and help me to retain the length I need to get me to MBL and ultimately to WL.

 What's it like?  Is it greasy?  Does it work? Likes/dislikes?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2012)

here is my pic for this month.  still a work in progress.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 21, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> *Current Length -*
> Collarbone/Shoulder Length*
> *
> 
> ...



Update: Modifications are in RED


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 22, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:


> I keep hearing great reviews about the Mizani H20 leave-in, and have been debating about getting it.  I think moisturizing my hair will really fend off the little bit of breakage I get, and help me to retain the length I need to get me to MBL and ultimately to WL.
> 
> What's it like?  Is it greasy?  Does it work? Likes/dislikes?



WendellaWoody - I only ever used one jar of this when I was relaxed.  I remember that it was the one single thing that i ever used on my hair that moisturized it, made it feel nice...and soft and silky and good.  The only thing.  It was pure luxury in a jar and I fell in love with this the first time i used it, finished the jar in about 10 days but never bought another bc of the cost.  It was intensive/rich but not greasy.  Nothing but good things to say about it.  Will update once I've tried this on my natural hair, I am desperately hoping it has the same impact bc then it will be my one and only staple moisturizer no matter what it costs.

***

H20 Intense Strengthening Night-time Treatment / Anti-breakage Technology

Directions: Use at night, 2 to 3 times per week, as needed.

Ingredients: 42071 SS10 Aqua/Water, Paraffinum Liquidum/Mineral Oil, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerine, Petrolatum, PEG-100 Stearate, Glyceryl Stearate, Dimethicone, Paraffin, Ceteareth-20, Dicetyl Phosphate, Ceteth-10 Phospate Parfum, Methyparaben, Panthenol, Triethanolamine, Ethylparaben, Shea Butter, Laureth-4, Propylene Glycol laureth-23, Chlorhexidine Dihydrochloride, Amyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Benzoate, Limonene, Coumarin... Sunflower Seed Oil...


----------



## Marand13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wanted to post an update.
Had a bit of a setback, explained on my blog. But I went from BSL up to BSB, about an inch away from BSL right now. 

Im pushing my MBL goal date back from Feb to May/June of 2013.

Going to continue protective styling with twists and other styles. No weaves till next yr. No heat till the end of 2013 and constant DCing.

Hopefully i dont have any more setbacks and my focus will be on thickening my hair back up.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Moonaonline (Sep 22, 2012)

2nd day after henna/ indigo gloss
Am really happy I didn't get a frizz situation (added lots of coco/ Shea butter and coconut oil to the mix) 

and finished almost 2 weeks without heat 

Am 24" (but my ends need serious trimming) 

Hope I can reach full BSL by december 2012


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 23, 2012)

Deep conditioning pretty much all day.  "Cause its not about faster growth, its about retaining growth " *says x5 to self *


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 23, 2012)

I dc'd last night, added my leave ins and air dried. I realized I need to incorporate more things into my regimen to achieve my goal. These are things that I SHOULD be doing anyway, but I get a little lazy lol. In addition to what I already do I need to: drink more water, take vitamins, massage my scalp, and eat better. Tonight I will do a nice scalp massage when I apply my JBCO


----------



## growingbrown (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm growingbrown and I am natural. I am 17 months post bc 
2 years and 8 months ago. 

[*]Current Length APL 

[*]   Current State of Hair NATURAL
[*]   Regimen LOW MANIPULATION AND PROTECTIVE HAIR STYLES SUCH AS TWO STRAND TWISTS MEDIUM AND MINI
[*]   Goals for each check-in date DEC 31 BSL
APL 30 TOUCHING MBL
AUG FULL MBL
DEC PAST MBL
[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL JULY
[*]   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am having a great hair day (wash day) loving the effects of my new routine!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Sep 25, 2012)

Current Length  -APL
Current State of Hair [(Natural 3c/4a
Regimen- braid my hair up from October through August. Of course new set in every 3 months. weekly moisturizing, co washing every two weeks sealing with castor oil. growth aid every other day 
Goals for each check-in date Goal for 12/12 is to BSL
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL August 2013, my wedding month


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm going to massage my scalp and apply growth aids tonight


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 25, 2012)

What up tho ...

        Where do I start ... since last check-in, I have installed mini braids without extensions-finally.  (I took my loose twists out one by one and replaced with mini braids.)  I liked the loose twists but I like co-washing and GHEing ... doing either one of those things as often as I like to do them made my style look older than what it was.  I have not GHE'd at all this week because I don't want to frizz my hair out too bad.  I am falling back on the GHE until further notice ... 

        Anyway, I like my mini braids ... I like the way my hair feels when I touch it and it looks better to me than the twists I would do.  My plan is to continue co-washing one or two times per week with Everyday Shea (y'all should get some, it's dope) and I will wash my scalp with V05 Tea Tree Therapy (diluted) bi-weekly because my scalp gets itchy.  I would like to keep this install in for at least four to six weeks.  As of right now, this will be my style until the end of the year.  

        I have attached pix of my hair.  Next install (or over the weekend) I plan on making my parts smaller and uniformed.  I like the quickness of parting organically but because my hair is fine, uniformed parts make my hair appear fuller.  I am feeling my length (for now) I am TOO happy that I can get my hair in a ponytail, fold it over and still look like I got sum hair. {{WORD!! }} 

         Sorry for the long post but I have to say that my plan is increasing my activity level (getting back on Insanity, soon) and taking Biotin because it really does work for me.  I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 27, 2012)

Cowashed,m&s, and braided my hair in about 8 braids last night.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 27, 2012)

DC's overnight then CW'd this morning with Aussie Moist.  I used AE Garlic treatment on my scalp last night and I only shed about 4 hairs today  I will continue to use it this way until the shedding has stopped completely


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think I've done a check-in yet. I posted this in APL 2012 but I'll post in here as well.


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 27, 2012)

applied a brahmi and kalpi tone mixed with honey i'm strong conditioner and amla oil concoction onto my hair in small sections, then sat under heat cap for 2 hours.  Rinsed out and hair feels amazing...like butter. soft and strong and moisturized.  spritzed aloe vera juice all over hair then wrapped it up into a wet bun to dry.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

Just checking in...just realized that I never posted a length check for August.  I finally got back to APL and want to see how close I can get BSB by the December length check.  Thinking about a set of braids between now and then to hide my hair.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 29, 2012)

This is ambitious of me, but I'm joining.

Right now I'm APL & natural. I plan to be BSL in April and MBL at the end of 2013.
I will be PS'ing, DCing and doing PTs several times a month.
I'll be taking iron and ground flaxseed daily (the flaxseed for Omega 3 and 6).
I will increase my water consumption and moisturize my hair daily.


----------



## irisak (Sep 29, 2012)

Checking in. Just gave myself an aphogee two step and am overnight dcing with ms key's 10 en 1. My hair was trying to break. Not bad breakage, but too much for me. It also stopped accepting moisture again. I try other protein treatments but nothing does me like a good 2 step. Makes my hair turn into instant silk.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. *sigh* auto correct


----------



## Moonaonline (Sep 29, 2012)

Am almost 8 weeks post relaxer and am shedding like crazy,, 

Am trying to stretch to 16 week using no heat styles but the shedding is freaking me out 

I think am gonna start vitamin supplement,,, I hope this helps


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

Moonaonline said:
			
		

> Am almost 8 weeks post relaxer and am shedding like crazy,,
> 
> Am trying to stretch to 16 week using no heat styles but the shedding is freaking me out
> 
> I think am gonna start vitamin supplement,,, I hope this helps



Have u tried black tea rinses?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 29, 2012)

Moonaonline said:


> Am almost 8 weeks post relaxer and am shedding like crazy,,
> 
> Am trying to stretch to 16 week using no heat styles but the shedding is freaking me out
> 
> I think am gonna start vitamin supplement,,, I hope this helps



I agree try black tea rinse or AE Garlic treatment


----------



## Moonaonline (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Have u tried black tea rinses?






			
				lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I agree try black tea rinse or AE Garlic treatment



Never tried black tea rinse before 
I'll definitely give it a try 

Do you leave it in or wash it ???


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 29, 2012)

Currently doing an overnight light protein and ceramide pre-poo with WGO + Vatika Egg Protein + Mizani H20 Intense + Aphogee GTK.  Still working on getting my protein/moisture balance right, already had 2x protein txs this week and still getting some breakage.

Co-washing tomorrow with CON AO, then DC with Elasta QP DPR + AVG + Glycerine + Soybean + Castor oils.

I've been trimming yesterday and today, going two weeks without has meant breakage/splits and a whole lot of SSKs.  I feel like I'm ALWAYS cutting my hair despite trying to take really good care of it.    Maybe I need to go back to individually wrapping my braid ends with saran.

I will definitely be hiding my hair, no heat, no length checks from October till February 2013.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

Moonaonline said:
			
		

> Never tried black tea rinse before
> I'll definitely give it a try
> 
> Do you leave it in or wash it ???


Right before I rinse my DC out,, I generously spray hair with black tea and let it sit a few moments and then rinse everything out.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I agree try black tea rinse or AE Garlic treatment



Yes!!! I'm doing both!  Great combo.


----------



## freckledface (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze I see you have light colored hair does the black tea darken it any?


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> jprayze I see you have light colored hair does the black tea darken it any?



Not yet!!! But I am worried about it because I use honey to lighten and don't want to defeat the purpose. Thinking of trying green tea or even chamomile...


----------



## freckledface (Sep 30, 2012)

jprayze hmmm... Never thought of using green tea. I need to look into it. Oh and your hair is lookin good lady!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> jprayze hmmm... Never thought of using green tea. I need to look into it. Oh and your hair is lookin good lady!



Thanks!  The ladies in the coffee/tea challenge were also talking about herbal teas and plain ol' herbs so we have lots of possibilities.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 1, 2012)

I really such at taking photos of my hair for length, but here's one. If you look down to where my finger is (at the bottom of the photo) in an effort to stretch the back of my hair and take a photo at the same time, you will see where my hair ends. That's like 50% shrinkage!


----------



## Mertzy (Oct 2, 2012)

I dc'd last night with a product I've never tried before and so far everything is looking good...... I must say that having a fairly simple regimen is helping me a lot. When I  first joined the forum I tried to do a million things at once to my hair. It helped a lot, but once my hair became a certain length it seemed to not be able to retain length. I also became burnt out on trying to keep up with my regimen. With my revamped regimen I'm seeing great results. I guess less truly is more in some cases.

I know waiting for our hair to reach its goal is like watching a pot of water trying to boil lol, but hang in there guys!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 2, 2012)

Moonaonline said:


> Never tried black tea rinse before
> I'll definitely give it a try
> 
> Do you leave it in or wash it ???



I put my black tea on under my DC and let it sit for 5+hrs before rinsing


----------



## cheerrette (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok I want to join. If post partum shedding doesn't take me out then I think I can make it.

Current Length I am currently SL scraping APL
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – I am transitioning last relaxer March 11, 2011
Regimen I shampoo and deep conditon weekly, Clarify chelate and protein about every 6 to 8 weeks, steam atleast twice a month straighten no more than twice a month and not every month, bunning majority of time
Goals for each check-in date I hope to be at APL by Jan 1, 2013, BSL by August 2013 and MBL by December 
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL I hope to be there by October but I think December is more realistic

Hair as of September 1, 2012


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently made apl so here are some pics. The first one is from may and sept and the second one is from just sept. I also posted this in the apl challenge post.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Oct 2, 2012)

Please introduce yourself! Things you might want to include:

Current Length
*APL*

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like
*Natural, I believe I'm a 4a/4b* 

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
* I will PSing most of the time (buns) and cowash 1-2 times/week using V05 or Trader Joe Tea Tree Conditioner. Shampoo only when I visit my stylist every 1-2 months. I use S-curl Moisturizer and seal with WHGO or JBCO daily. I am taking Silica, Biotin, Wheat Germ Oil capsule, L-Cysetiene and Vitamin C. Occasionally I would take Viviscal as well.  *

Goals for each check-in date
*Every 3 months starting January 2013* 

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL
*July... July 15 to be specific *A star was born...me!**

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share
*Starting pic attached*

HHG


----------



## An_gell (Oct 2, 2012)

Current Lengthz: BSB
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – 4a/b natural
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)- I plan to KISS, and wash my hair 2-3 times a week. I plan to bun my way to midback. 
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)- I'll check in Apr 13
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL- I hope to make MBL by Aug of 2013


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 3, 2012)

Lexsmarie and An_gell 

Currently doing a pre-flat iron DC of Keracare Humecto + CON AO Con + Castor Oil + Soybean Oil.  My SAA's just arrived in the post from ofasimplenature.com so after I rinse out this DC I'll do another light condition with Hollywood Beauty Argan Oil Con + SAA's, and rinse this through with just one jug of ACV water.  

Tonight I'll spritz with Aphogee GTK + SAA's, moisturize with AVG, add a thin layer of Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Tx before twisting and leaving to airdry overnight.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Oct 3, 2012)

just applied ojon restorative treatment to dry hair and about to steam. i've had it for 2 years and i'm trying to use this expensive mess up...it has done nothing for my hair-- nothing more than coconut oil or olive oil has done...erplexed  Never again.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 3, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:


> just applied ojon restorative treatment to dry hair and about to steam. i've had it for 2 years and i'm trying to use this expensive mess up...it has done nothing for my hair-- nothing more than coconut oil or olive oil has done...erplexed  Never again.



Yes, I learned my lesson about that stuff 10 years ago. It was a fun, expensive novelty.  That was long before I discovered oils other than Carol's Daughter products.


----------



## Moonaonline (Oct 4, 2012)

I had an excess shedding problem over last 2 weeks which freaked me out 
Am 8 weeks post relaxer and my goal is 16 week stretch 
It wasn't normal shedding cause I was shedding even short hairs 

Beside the shedding I had that horrible scalp pain making combing very difficult 
So I look back to my regimen and noticed that I stopped my regular scalp massage with coconut oil

Frankly over the last month I neglected my scalp and focused only on the length
So am back to coconut oil scalp massage and both problem  improved (actually scalp pain is gone) 
also started vitamin supplement but I don't think they kicked in yet  

I can't believe this level of dryness,, I co wash most of the time and for this reason I thought I can skip regular scalp oiling
But I was so wrong


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 5, 2012)

Moonaonline said:


> I had an excess shedding problem over last 2 weeks which freaked me out
> Am 8 weeks post relaxer and my goal is 16 week stretch
> It wasn't normal shedding cause I was shedding even short hairs
> 
> ...



im having the same problem.
my good regi that works usually: dcs overnight on dry hair (i spritz before). co wash next day. tension method after in order to stretch. then im all fine. using s curl spray every other day.and scalp massage like everyday .

now: my scalp is getting loco . hurts à bit....itching .hair knotting up when usually its so easy. it looks dried up with ugly ends. hair is coming out more than usual...i usually can wait 9-10 days between washes....for these last 2 weeks it lasted only 6 days....i thought it was build up so.i shampood with gentle product.....no real change. i wonder if its because i used more heat than usual with blow dryer. i had put it closer to my hair than i usually do (was i à stupid rush .....)

should i trim ??? i dont feel like it i dusted in august and just 2 weeks ago my ends and hair were great so... i dont get it.
hair feels dry,harder to moisturize...


----------



## Marand13 (Oct 5, 2012)

I did a ApHogee protein treatment and am currently DCing since last night. I'm going to braid my hair up weekly for the next few months to keep my hair constantly in a protective style.

I am a good 1 1/2" away from BSL. So a good 4" and I can properly claim MBL! I posted pics on my blog.

8-10 months (June-ish) depending on if I have any more setbacks and I should be there!


----------



## Fab79 (Oct 5, 2012)

i'm in this challenge, haven't really updated, forgot, but then was looking at my hair last night and was like i want to be MBL by next year,  came on today and saw that i had signed up for this challenge so better get back on it

currently i'm rocking wigs, really feel like weaving it up, brought 2 lots of hair, but then when i popped in the BSS yesterday, started thinking maybe i should have braids, havent had them in a while, so now i'm in ps stalemate, will get another wig and maybe weave it up november/december

have started taken a hsn vit from oct 1st and i will continue to either a hsn vit or multivit 

for the next 3 months and then see what other vits to add
so that's my plan from now to year end and i will be definitely be updating more and posting on the due dates, these have been added to calender

when i wash it this weekend i will take a pic and update


----------



## Moonaonline (Oct 5, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> im having the same problem.
> my good regi that works usually: dcs overnight on dry hair (i spritz before). co wash next day. tension method after in order to stretch. then im all fine. using s curl spray every other day.and scalp massage like everyday .
> 
> now: my scalp is getting loco . hurts à bit....itching .hair knotting up when usually its so easy. it looks dried up with ugly ends. hair is coming out more than usual...i usually can wait 9-10 days between washes....for these last 2 weeks it lasted only 6 days....i thought it was build up so.i shampood with gentle product.....no real change. i wonder if its because i used more heat than usual with blow dryer. i had put it closer to my hair than i usually do (was i à stupid rush .....)
> ...



I think scalp dryness can cause pain, itching and shedding 
Going back to regular scalp massage with coconut oil really helped me in this problem 
I was shedding +170 /day and now am back to my normal 50-60 /day (I thought my relaxer stretch is the cause) 

If your ends are getting out of controller invest in curlformers, they won't go all the way to the roots but they tame the ends,, 
I always go back to them when I get frustrated with my hair
They helped me a lot in retaining length 

Using heat will make your hair dry but you should be able to moisturize it easily 
Also excess proteins can make your hair crunchy and hard but it does not lock out the moisture 
Moisture lock out is common with silicon and heavy oils (mineral, petroleum) 
Check your product for silicons (specially heat protection products) also check for mineral oil, petroleum (finishing product) and proteins 
They can be hidden down in the ingredients list, but even in small amount they can build up and causes this nasty dryness 
They need SLS or ALS shampoo to clear them off,,


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 6, 2012)

Moonaonline said:


> I think scalp dryness can cause pain, itching and shedding
> Going back to regular scalp massage with coconut oil really helped me in this problem
> I was shedding +170 /day and now am back to my normal 50-60 /day (I thought my relaxer stretch is the cause)
> 
> ...


 
thank you ! u just checkéd indgredients in my ic fantasia heat protectant : silicons!!!!
i love that product though cause it does protect my hair and leaves it soft.
maybe ive been putting too much. i think so...

how can i keep using it ? without getting moisture lock out? i shampood last week to take away build up. my hair and scalp are still not thé way they should be....fustrating me this hair of mine.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 6, 2012)

@ coolsista-paris

Keeping in mind that I don't know everything about your regimen:


Is there a possibility that you can reduce the frequency of blow drying your hair? That way you wouldn't have to use the IC (it seems like you think that's the culprit for the moisture block) and you wouldn't have as much scalp pain/"bad ends"  because you reduced the amount of times that your scalp/hair comes in contact with direct heat.  

I see you have begun using SAAs (welcome to the club ), are you adding them to your protein conditioner? I ask because I did that for an extra boost of strength (greedy click, where y'all at …) and experienced more breakage than usual. Not hella but enough to get my attention.  If you have done this, perhaps it'd be wise to only add the SAA to your moisturizing conditioners.

I could be way off base but it's a possibility … either way, I'm hopeful you find a solution to the issue.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 6, 2012)

Checking In:

… I am still in mini braids and loving the style. I have noticed that my hair has grown since installing them a couple of weeks ago. I measured 1.5-2.0 cm of growth and I'm happy with that. What I also appreciate about the style is that I know it's growth happening and not the possibility that it's a slipping extension fronting like growth. (Am I the only one …)

I'm on my way to the store to grab MN and Vaseline for some challenges that I'm joining. I plan on coming home, cowashing and applying both- MN mix on scalp/Vaseline on ends. 

I have been taking Omega 3 consistently and started up the Biotin again. Rocky with the water consumption and praying on the exercise program. 

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 6, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> @ coolsista-paris
> 
> Keeping in mind that I don't know everything about your regimen:
> 
> ...



dont laugh at me ok lol. what is saa?? i wanted to answer your post but before making myself more ridiculous i prefer asking this first. 
thanks à lot for helping me.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> dont laugh at me ok lol. what is saa?? i wanted to answer your post but before making myself more ridiculous i prefer asking this first.
> thanks à lot for helping me.



Saa= Silk Amino Acids: )


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Oct 6, 2012)

*Current Length - * Full APL
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning] – You can also include hair type if you like - * Texturized, 3bc, coarse/curly/frizzy hair
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) - * I'm sticking to what works, and cutting out what doesn't.
Co-cleanse 2-3x's a week
Weekly MT Mix overnight DC
Low manipulation + No/Low heat
Self trims 3-4x's a year
*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) - *
Dec 31st - BSB
Apr 30th - Grazing BSL
Aug 31st - BSL
Dec 31st 2013 - MBL/grazing WL 
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - * It would be Amazing to be MBL for my BDay in August!!


----------



## mamaline (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm joining! 

*Current Length - *Barely APL
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning] – You can also include hair type if you like - * Relaxed
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) - * Pre-poo, washing and DCing once a week. Henna every month or so. Moisturizing and sealing daily, bunning, no heat for 6 months, starting to stretch relaxers a little more, protein treatment following relaxers, taking vitamins and upping my water intake. Trying to keep it relatively simple.
*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) - *
December 31, 2012 - Full APL
   April 30, 2013 - Grazing BSL
August 15, 2013 - Full BSL on my way to MBL
   December 31, 2013 - MBL

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*
December


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Ladies, I'm Jamaica. I am excited to join in... if a bit late. 

Current Length - About 2 inches past APL. My last measurement was 10.5 inches. That was before my recent 3 months of wigging, so I am guessing my current length at roughly 12 inches. [Edit: took a picture on 10/14... see below].  I like measuring with inches, but will translate that to body parts for the challenge. I'm 5'2 with a short torso... which I never thought of as a good thing until now! Lol. WL for me is 17 inches from the nape. 

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning] – Texlaxed 

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) - I am wigging the whole way!  I wash the hair while braided to minimize wet manipulation. Once my hair is dry I take down the braids one at a time with a bit of coconut oil. Co-wash with Trader Joe's Nourish (...or Tresemme if I don't have that around).

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) ...I tried to be very realistic, so 1.5 inches every four months. 

December 31, 2012 - BSL (12.5 inches) ...I wear sports bras, so I skipped this one on my chart.
April 30, 2013 - Grazing MBL (14 inches) 
August 15, 2013 - Full MBL (15.5 inches)
December 31, 2013 - Grazing WL (17 inches)

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL
August (full)

First photo was taken at 10.5 inches (the picture doesn't really show it, but I was about an inch past APL in this shot). Second photo is currently (about 12 inches).


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 13, 2012)

Checking In:

… Going to dc with Nexxus Humectress, a little grapeseed oil, and a cap fill of SAA.  I will throw a couple of plastic caps on to steam while cleaning up the house.  I plan on rinsing with cold water, using the Roux 619 leave in, and sealing with vaseline.  Next weekend, these mini braids will be coming down.  The following week, I will be installing mini braids again.  I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## jprayze (Oct 13, 2012)

Hair is doing well and growing at a great rate.  Regularly using MN. 1st pic is September 4 and the 2nd pic is today.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 13, 2012)

Checking In:

Currently just bunning my twistouts at the moment even though the buns are less than steller. I've been cravin some crochet braids lately but I can't find anyone near me to do it and I suck at cornrolling. I can't even flat twist neatly no matter how often I try. Just as well though as I'm in the Braid/Twist/Bun challenge. Though if I find someone to do it in December for me I would just so I won't have to worry about my hair come Christmas time in the dead of winter.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2012)

i think i am just going to bun my hair.  it is muggy outside and i don't plan on going anywhere until Monday.  i relaxed my hair today using the half/half method and it turned out really good!  i will go that route for now on.  i lightly dusted my ends (i lightly dusted earlier this week too, i know bad habit)  i really want to stretch until Dec, so 9 weeks for me.


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd love to join!!!!

-My current length is APL except I had a set back in August and have some breakage in the middle

-I'm texlaxed, I used regular silk elements with olive oil in the jar mixed with jojoba oil. I try to stretch my relaxers but I pretty much relax anywhere from 8-13 weeks, depending on how fast my hair is growing at the particular time. Right now I'm 9weeks post and trying to make it until 13 weeks.:crossfingers:

-I think I have a simple Reggie... I wash once a week, on wash days I normally prepoo with oils and honey over night, wash, condition, deep condition apply leave ins, seal my ends and roller set or air dry. During the week I wrap and put my scarf on to go to bed or just put my scarf over my ps. Right now I'm doing a personal challenge of ps and using my MN mix until my next relaxer. My mix consists of mn, hair trigger growth elixir, dr miracles Gro oil, doo Gro mega thick grease and sulfer8 grease that I apply about 3-4 times a week. I'll take a break from my MN from thanksgiving until about dec.5 and start back up until the middle of January. Then it'll will be back to my normal Reggie for a few months then ill start using MN again.

-because of my damage I'm not sure when I'll make MBL but I hope to be BSL by valentines day 2013 so I guess MBL by oct 2013.

HAPPY HAIR GROWING LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 14, 2012)

This was 9/21... You can see where my hair is basically missing in the middle, I've been trimming frequently since I noticed the damage, my heart can't handle another big chop


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the exact thing that happened to me!  I totally forgot that I signed up but I was searching for the new thread to join and low and behold, I'd already joined!!

Rolersetting, rollersetting, rollersetting..... I'm maybe and inch or two from BSL so hopefully I'll be MBL by the end of next year. I'm a slow grower but BSL and MBL aren't that far apart for me, maybe 2".






Fab79 said:


> *i'm in this challenge, haven't really updated, forgot, but then was looking at my hair last night and was like i want to be MBL by next year,  came on today and saw that i had signed up for this challenge so better get back on it*
> 
> currently i'm rocking wigs, really feel like weaving it up, brought 2 lots of hair, but then when i popped in the BSS yesterday, started thinking maybe i should have braids, havent had them in a while, so now i'm in ps stalemate, will get another wig and maybe weave it up november/december
> 
> ...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 16, 2012)

hey all. for the first time since being natural im finally satisfied with my flat ironning result (did it before yesterday). not bone straight as i have fine hair. scared to burn it up!  here are some pics (im getting excited cause its getting better and better)...after 10YEARS nl!!
by the way pics are from today. hair has started puffing ....













sorry for thé last one (my face!!!! i was acting.silly with hubby...)lol.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> hey all. for the first time since being natural im finally satisfied with my flat ironning result (did it before yesterday). not bone straight as i have fine hair. scared to burn it up!  here are some pics (im getting excited cause its getting better and better)...after 10YEARS nl!!
> by the way pics are from today. hair has started puffing ....
> 
> sorry for thé last one (my face!!!! i was acting.silly with hubby...)lol.



Looking good!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Oct 17, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Looking good!



thank you. im getting more motivated. although i sometimes forget to take care of my hair....im busy like crazy!!!( new job research).


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 17, 2012)

claud-uk your hair is growing well, I can see a big difference in your oct pic
jprayze how are you using honey to lighten your hair?
coolsista-paris you did a great job, the thickness is amazing and your at a great length


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies, checking in. I'm still in natural braids for the next 2weeks. I'm moisturizing my hair with spring water and oils every 2 days. Deep conditioning once a wk rotating between moisturizing dc and protein. I'm protecting my end by bagging daily while in a bun and it has helped tremendously. I just recently made APL and I am determined to get to mbl by the end of 2013. I hope I'm not over reaching.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

[USER=346679 said:
			
		

> Mjon912[/USER];17064407]claud-uk your hair is growing well, I can see a big difference in your oct pic
> jprayze how are you using honey to lighten your hair?
> coolsista-paris you did a great job, the thickness is amazing and your at a great length


 
Since June, I've been using honey as a lightening agent...the fact that it is humectant sure doesn't hurt. It's part of my prepoo...honey, avocado oil, and ORS Replenishing. I keep it on at least 1 hour up to overnight. With things like this you don't know exactly what color it will turn out. A couple weeks ago, I did after wash treatment for lightening plus I could eat all the Ingredients if I wanted-- honey, cinnamon, and lemon juice. And my final rinse was chamomile tea infused with rosemary. (Chamomile also has lightening effects.) so my current hair color is the result of that latest treatment...it seemed to really warm up my color.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 17, 2012)

Current length : A little past CBL
Natural
Goal date : dec 2013
Regimen will be :
Sew in
Sulfur oil mix applied to my scalp every 3 days then Green house before bed
Taking hair vitamins 
Wash and condition with Jamaican black castor oil shampoo and conditioner

Starting length pics soon to come


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 17, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Since June, I've been using honey as a lightening agent...the fact that it is humectant sure doesn't hurt. It's part of my prepoo...honey, avocado oil, and ORS Replenishing. I keep it on at least 1 hour up to overnight. With things like this you don't know exactly what color it will turn out. A couple weeks ago, I did after wash treatment for lightening plus I could eat all the Ingredients if I wanted-- honey, cinnamon, and lemon juice. And my final rinse was chamomile tea infused with rosemary. (Chamomile also has lightening effects.) so my current hair color is the result of that latest treatment...it seemed to really warm up my color.



Omg I'm such a jerk...I've been using honey in my prepoos as well...but i was doing dark brown rinses in the summer and recently did a jet black... for the life of me I couldn't figure out why my semi permanent rinses were washing out in a week...I'm so crazy because I knew honey lightened hair, I just thought you had to sit in the sun for it to activate lol...thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Omg I'm such a jerk...I've been using honey in my prepoos as well...but i was doing dark brown rinses in the summer and recently did a jet black... for the life of me I couldn't figure out why my semi permanent rinses were washing out in a week...I'm so crazy because I knew honey lightened hair, I just thought you had to sit in the sun for it to activate lol...thanks for clearing this up for me



Wowwww so are you going to keep the honey and try to lighten or keep doing rinses?  I hear that you can microwave the honey first and it won't lighten or you could use agave nectar as a substitute.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2012)

Checking in:  I really need to get on top of sealing my ends a little better than I have.  When I sealed nightly, I had very little breakage - its starting to come back a little.  Also my hair is getting a bit more tangled on the ends.


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 18, 2012)

jprayze I'm just going to keep the honey, it makes my new growth so straight when I prepoo with it, stretching relaxers is a breeze!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 18, 2012)

Yesterday was wash day for me. I've been using the hydroquenchsystems products and they are REALLY nice! I also decided to band my hair for the first time and loved the results. Used nylon stockings to band my hair. Got this idea from MzSwift! Thanks posting it really was a good idea to use nylon stockings!


----------



## NaturalUM07 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey! Checking in...my hair is still in braids  I'm so ready to take them out.  I don't think I'll make it to December.  More than likely I'll take them out after exams or during Thanksgiving break.  I so want to see where my hair is now.  There's about 1-1.5cm of new growth for sure.  

I haven't been doing to much of anything to it.  Just adding shea butter to my scalp and ends.  Early on I was spritzing my hair with water and then adding oil.  But that varies from week to week LOL.  

Guess we'll see where I'll be in Nov.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be taking my weave down this week to see where I am at with my hair right now


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

Going to have a nice hair nourishing weekend...excited!


----------



## freckledface (Oct 19, 2012)

My hair has been extra soft this week but I can't remember what I changed! I've even been lazy with m&s but its still felt great. #confused 

And idk if I'm gonna make bsl by Dec. I did a good trim getting all my damage off so now all I have to do is keep up with my dusting and I'm hoping ill be alright. I'm gonna go hard trying to get there by the end of the yr but idk. Hopefully ill be really close. Either way it'll he the longest my hair has ever been so I'm still winning


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 20, 2012)

I just realized that I never posted a starting pic in this thread. It isn't the best one, but it's from my last blow out:







I'm currently participating in the Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth challenge. I'm also taking supplements again. I'm using a multivitamin, biotin, and iron (I'm anemic).

I'm really focused on making MBL by the end of 2013!


----------



## BGT (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm in. I haven't done a hair challenge in a few years. I've been severely neglecting my hair. The picture in the bra is from July 2010 and one attached is from today. No progress at all. 


*Current Length (Full APL)
*
*   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you like (Relaxed, 4 A/B, 8-10 week stretches)
*
*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) (co-washing, bunning, coconut and castor oil, biotin, fish oil capsules, rollersetting, weaves and wigs)
*
*   Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*
*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*
 
   December 31, 2012 - Near BSL
   April 30, 2013 - Full BSL
   August 15, 2013 - Half way to MBL
   December 31, 2013 - Near MBL or full MBL


----------



## vmerie (Oct 21, 2012)

I have been on a low shampoo regimen since joining and my hair has been singing.  The only reason I used shampoo was to rid my hair of product buildup from products I used that contained cones.  I no longer use cone products and have been conditioner washing for a while which seems to work great for my fine strand hair.  I do plan on buying something more cleansing in the near future...just looking at my options. 

I might also reach MBL faster than expected so I will join the girls on the WL in 2013 thread sooner than later.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 21, 2012)

Yikes I was taking my weave out tonight and I started detangling and boy did I lose a lot of hair like I truly believe my hair is 10 tens thinner than before the weave. I'm kinda upset but its my fault for truly trusting this lady to do my hair. So now I'm back to baby mode with my hair I used conditioner water olive oil and peppermint oil with aloe gel to get my hair in a bun I will probably bun for the next 2 weeks to get some life in my hair.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok so still have a little bit of hope to make it to BSB by the end of the year.  My bra is MBL. and it is an extremely big gap between APL 

So BSB is my immediate goal and I'm going to do the following 5 things to see how close I can get my the end of the year!

1.  One more time to heat style/trim until the end of the year (except if I have to blow dry my hair before braids).  Want to get a light trim so I don't have raggedy ends at BSB.
2.  Continued Daily Use of MN either straight or mixed
3.  Vitamins - 2x/daily Viviscal (just started 2 days ago), 1000 mcg biotin 1x/daily, Calcium Vit/D 2x/daily, and a multi vitamin (I split them up between breakfast, lunch, and dinner.)
4.  Increased water intake.  Drink 24oz of water first thing in the am and then continue from there.
5.  Scalp massages with the EO blend for hair growth on my 'problem areas'
*OOPS...make that 9! *
6.  Continued tea rinses to combat shedding and strengthen strands...alternating between chamomile and black
7.  Lots of protective styling...BUNS, BUNS and more buns 
8.  Aiming to deep condition at least one a week!  Alter Ego Garlic is one of my staples.  
_9.  This is a hard one...no more length checks until I straighten in December for end of the year check ins!_

And hoping all of this gets me on track for MBL 2013!!!


----------



## freckledface (Oct 21, 2012)

Tonight I did a DC on dry hair with motions CPR mixed with AO GBP ( was running outta both) for 2 hrs. Shampooed with HE LTR. I put a lil water and peppermint oil in there and it feels soo good scalp is super clean and tingling. Now I got honeysuckle rose in my hair with castor and EVCO on top. May keep it in overnight we shall see. Trying to do all of this every Sunday night or something like it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2012)

i cowashed yesterday.  i haven't cowashed in months.  i did it because i didn't have time to shampoo and dc. my hair still felt fine.  i did kinda of go back on my word and used the blow dryer, but i didn't use the comb attachment and my hair was 80 percent dry.  i am going to moisturize and seal and back to the bun.  i may cowash again.  i think for the winter, i will cowash one day out the week and shampoo on the weekend.  i am still going to air dry.


----------



## BGT (Oct 22, 2012)

Co-washed with Wen and ORS Replenishing Condish. Then put in 14 in 1, serum and some leave-in condish and air dryed overnight. Gonna be wearing buns daily until at least the end of the year.


----------



## mamaline (Oct 22, 2012)

I clarified my hair Friday, and I am still struggling to get the moisture back in. That's even after I DC'd friday and co-washed and DC'd yesterday. and It's just a tangled, rough mess right now. I'm really not trying to let this be a set back, so I'm just going to keep my hair in this bun until Wednesday when I'll co-wash and DC again. No manipulating it when it's in this state. I'm do have sooo much new growth right now though, so hopefully I can retain a lot of it. My next relaxer is going to be in about 2-3 weeks. I'll be either 10 or 11 weeks post.


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been on my healthy hair journey since July 2011. I've retained a lot of growth, but my ultimate goal is MBL and hopefully I'll be there by the end of this challenge


[*]Current Length: grazing bsl
[*]   Current State of Hair: relaxer/stretching (11months stretch), last relaxer (Jul.) next relaxer will be in jun 2013

[*]   Regimen: 
Braiding
 - keep braids in for 2 months
 - m&s every two days with aloe and Shea butter  mix
 - cowash every 2 weeks 
 - shampoo, dc, and Acv every month 
  - after removal of braids: wash, protein, dc and Acv
 - leave hair out for 1-2 weeks before next install 
[*]   Goals for each check-in date: Bsl 
[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: DECEMBER

My starting pic


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 22, 2012)

mamaline said:


> I clarified my hair Friday, and I am still struggling to get the moisture back in. That's even after I DC'd friday and co-washed and DC'd yesterday. and It's just a tangled, rough mess right now. I'm really not trying to let this be a set back, so I'm just going to keep my hair in this bun until Wednesday when I'll co-wash and DC again. No manipulating it when it's in this state. I'm do have sooo much new growth right now though, so hopefully I can retain a lot of it. My next relaxer is going to be in about 2-3 weeks. I'll be either 10 or 11 weeks post.



Have you tried an oil rinse or HOT? That helped for me when I used a shampoo that stripped my hair a little too much.


----------



## mamaline (Oct 22, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> Have you tried an oil rinse or HOT? That helped for me when I used a shampoo that stripped my hair a little too much.


 
How do I do an oil rinse? I did pre-poo with oil yesterday before I co-washed. I'll try to do the oil rinse or a HOT Wednesday when I get ready to co-wash again.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 22, 2012)

I Dc'ed yesterday and M&S today...now im gonna sew down a wig for a few weeks and use this method, along w/ crochet sets/ kinky twists to get me to MBL......Im unsure if i'll be MBL in april though (i need to keep up wth dustings/trims)....i think i may change that to august....well see though....


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 22, 2012)

Last night I shampooed my scalp (LOL) and cowashed with Trader Joe's Tree Tea Tingle Conditioner. I wanted to do a DC, but it was getting late, but my hair felt great regardless (DCed this past Thursday).


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 22, 2012)

I really wanna join ladies!!! Here is my stats:

Relaxed, 4b, APL

I wash once weekly using a sulfate free shampoo
Co wash weekly with VO5 moisture milks
DC every week
Protein bi weekly or once monthly
Moisturize and seal daily
And PS 99.9% of time

Will post my starting pic when I get off from work

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 22, 2012)

Checking In:

I removed my mini braids this weekend.  I had much growth and great retention.  I used Chicoro's method of pre-pooing and my hair loved it.  I rinsed that out with warm water and washed my entire head with Quantum Chelating Shampoo.  It was AMAZING how much grime came off my hair with the chelating shampoo.  Keep in mind that I cowash often during the week, shampoo my scalp with diluted shampoo, etc. so it was a shocker to really see all of the calcium, chlorine, etc. that was on my hair, because I thought my hair was clean. 

I let the chelating shampoo sit on my hair for about ten minutes ... I did not want to manipulate my hair too much while it was loose because I did not want any knotting to go down.  I rinsed my hair with distilled water in a downward motion to rinse all of the shampoo off.  From there, I DC'd with Nexxus Humectress, a tablespoon or two of grapeseed oil, and a cap fill of SAA (silk amino acid); I used the 'relaxer method' to apply the DC, threw on a couple of plastic caps and left it on for about an hour.

Once I rinsed the DC out, I let my hair airdry for a little bit and twisted.  I sprayed my leave-in on the finished product, applied MN to my scalp and got awesome hair today. 

My hair is 'out' until I complete my new install of mini braids this weekend.

I hope you all are doing well ... HHG!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 22, 2012)

Tonight I'll be doing a cowash, PT, DC, and put my hair in braids to dry overnight. Tomorrow I will begin installing my micro twists.


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 23, 2012)

Ugh!  I cannot stand when someone damages my hair!  I had to stop going to the hairdresser or I knew I would end up on the cover of a paper... #notgood 



ms.tatiana said:


> Yikes I was taking my weave out tonight and I started detangling and boy did I lose a lot of hair like I truly believe my hair is 10 tens thinner than before the weave. I'm kinda upset but its my fault for truly trusting this lady to do my hair. So now I'm back to baby mode with my hair I used conditioner water olive oil and peppermint oil with aloe gel to get my hair in a bun I will probably bun for the next 2 weeks to get some life in my hair.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 28, 2012)

Checking in:

Completed mini braid install, cowashed, and sealed ends with vaseline.  I applied my MN mix on my scalp, as well.  I think I will be BSB (back) and struggling for APL (front) by December. All in all, I'm happy with the progress my hair has made …

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Oct 30, 2012)

My hair dresser called me all worried the other day because I have not came to get my touch up relaxer. She wanted to make sure my hair was not breaking off or anything like that. I guess she thought I was going to come at 8 weeks and it has been about 11 weeks now since my last relaxer. I plan on relaxing next week hopefully or the week after. My hair did not seem to be doing to bad but at this point I have a lot of new growth now of course. I clarified my hair the other day and conditioned also. And then blow dried my hair. I have been using softee herbal oil and I really like it on my scalp and I also tried the garnier fructis leave in a couple weeks ago and I also like that as well.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 30, 2012)

M&Sed last nite with HE touchably smooth leave in and sealed with EVCO. I then put in Bantu Knots for a knot out today. My hair is doing great so far. I'm really hoping to conquer all my goals. If only I could bun. I know it has to be easy but I just haven't mastered it yet. Guess I have plenty of time for learning. If not then wigs it is!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll join!

Current length: Grazing BSL
Natural 3c/4a
Regimen: Cleanse and DC weekly then braid for braid out.  Limited heat usage.
 (Please excuse my cluttered bathroom)


----------



## nissi (Nov 3, 2012)

Current Length:
BSL/BSB

Current State of Hair:
Natural 3c/4a

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):
Wash/cowash, DC (2x weekly?), Rollerset, Oil, Greenhouse/Wigs

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:
Let's shoot for my birthday 6/2013; also, 7/2013 will mark my three year natural anniversary. Will check in either of those two dates if possible.

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: 
At the end of year, will come back to add photo.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2012)

mamaline said:


> I clarified my hair Friday, and I am still struggling to get the moisture back in. That's even after I DC'd friday and co-washed and DC'd yesterday. and It's just a tangled, rough mess right now. I'm really not trying to let this be a set back, so I'm just going to keep my hair in this bun until Wednesday when I'll co-wash and DC again. No manipulating it when it's in this state. I'm do have sooo much new growth right now though, so hopefully I can retain a lot of it. My next relaxer is going to be in about 2-3 weeks. I'll be either 10 or 11 weeks post.



mamaline
when you clarify, do you follow up with a hydrating shampoo, or just go straight to deep conditioning?  i always clarify, hydrating poo, run a light conditioner in, rinse, deep condition.  plus it depends on the clarifying shampoo you are using.  i use Mizani Butter Blends Chelating shampoo or Keracare 1st lather.  they don't strip my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> M&Sed last nite with HE touchably smooth leave in and sealed with EVCO. I then put in Bantu Knots for a knot out today. My hair is doing great so far. I'm really hoping to conquer all my goals. If only I could bun. I know it has to be easy but I just haven't mastered it yet. Guess I have plenty of time for learning. If not then wigs it is!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful
just grab your hair in a pony.  twist the pony counter clockwise, or opposite (i'm a lefty) and allow the twisted pony to coil around.  tuck the ends in, and use a hair pin, spin pin, hair stick, to hold it in place.  i use the spin pins.  you can use a satin scrunchie too.

and if you need help keeping the pony in place, use a rubber (gel like) elastic to hold the pony in place.  use the same steps.

that is a pretty basic bun.  once you get going, you can get really creative.  some people are able to make a sock bun.  i rarely use that method.  it dries my hair out something terrible.


----------



## mamaline (Nov 3, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> mamaline
> when you clarify, do you follow up with a hydrating shampoo, or just go straight to deep conditioning?  i always clarify, hydrating poo, run a light conditioner in, rinse, deep condition.  plus it depends on the clarifying shampoo you are using.  i use Mizani Butter Blends Chelating shampoo or Keracare 1st lather.  they don't strip my hair.



I didn't use a hydrating poo after that. Maybe that was the problem. I used VO5 clarifying shampoo. I'll have to try that Mizani shampoo. I've been wanting to try some Mizani products.


----------



## freckledface (Nov 3, 2012)

I cant wait to make mbl... nothhing new here...just day dreaming


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm joining! I'm just above BSB after getting a good trim (cut out most of my color).

Be back to post a pic, regimen, etc. 

I'm gonna be in 3 challenges and I'll get to whichever one I can lol (BSL, MBL and WL 2013)


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Nov 5, 2012)

Current Length-> a little below APL

Current State of Hair -> Natural!

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)->
 don't laugh, cuz I know it's bad, but it's been working! I only wash my hair once a month normally, but for this challenge, I will try to at least rinse weekly/every other week..I am currently using Lenzi's Request with pretty good results once a week. I plan to stay in braids majority of the time. I am also going to start using Mega Tek with some essential oils twice/three times a week. Praying I can get anywhere around an inch a month. I'm going to try the seal/mosturize methods, which I have never done and still get pretty good growth, but I definitely want to see what difference it will make. Deep condition every wash with alter ego garlic treatment and now brahmi/Amla oils.


What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL-> by at least April 2013. BSL by my bday in feb would be great. 

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share-> haven't gotten that far, but will try to post photos regularly. Photo attached is my length today after taking down my cornrows. Plan to be MBL fully.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 6, 2012)

Current Length:
**An Inch Away from BSL*

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like:
**I am Texlaxed, Type 4, Fine Strand, High Density, and have Normal to High Porosity. *

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):
**My Regimen Will Remain The Same:*
  1.Prepoo with Hair Trigger on My Scalp and a Ceramide Oil on my ends
  2. Shampoo with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
  3. If its a protein week then I would insert my reconstructive treatment 
      here. (I have various staple reconstructive treatments)
  4. I will then DC w/ steam with a moisturizing DC
  5. Apply Leave In's and Air Dry
  6. BUNS, BUNS, AND MO' BUNS! 
**I will also continue to moisturize with water, followed by a creamy moisturizer and then seal rich oils, butters and pomades. EVERY DAY! *

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: 
*By April, Preferably April 30, 2012, Its a check in day PLUS ITS MY BIRTHDAY *

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:
*I have a Fotki, I haven't update in a while, but here ya go 
http://members.fotki.com/EnExitStageLeft/*


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 6, 2012)

i am going to color my hair Blue Black again when i reach my goal, or when i am very close to it.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to join this challenge. I will post all starting info in December once I straighten.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay. So here we go:

Hair is natural, around BSB not BSL though. 

Regimen: I still don't have a SET one (shameful) but I mostly subscribe to KISS. I wash roughly every one to two weeks with Elasta's Creme conditioning shampoo. I use mostly whatever conditioner is on hand unfortunately. My favorites currently are Redken's Clear Moisture and their Extreme Conditioner. I need to find a good deep conditioner and I will probably go back to using ApHogee's 2 Minute Reconstructor. 

I wear my hair in buns or in twists although I think I'm going to vein a braid regimen because I find my hair is better in braids than twists. 

Here's a current picture and I hoping to be MBL by June. Hopefully close to WL by next December. 

My finger (if you can see it), is the top of my bra. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's my length update.  I think I'm still on track to MBL 2013.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I'm still in the running also, even though I am in need of a trim which I will probably get on Tuesday.  Color is killing my ends and for this reason, I am going to go back to phony pony mode real soon so I can baggy my ends in Scurl and coconut oil.  I need post a current pic so I will send it from my phone right after this.  I probably have about 4 inches to get to MBL, so even with the trim I should make it by August 2013.  That's about 9 months away, not far at all.

Good to see everyone so hyped for this!! MBL here we come!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

Starting pics:


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope to be midback length by June or July of 2013 or sooner then that Lord willing. This is where I am so far.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been taking MSM for about 2 weeks now and I can visibly see new growth at the root of my twists. That's not something that happens to me at only 2 weeks, so I would say that my hair is responding quite nicely to it! After I take my twists down in a week or 2, I'll dust then prob install some mini braids. 

I'll post an update pic at the end of December.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 11, 2012)

Late update pic and poor quality but I'm horrible at taking self pics and my DH thinks the whole hair thing is crazy. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 11, 2012)

rachelpierre7385 said:


> I hope to be midback length by June or July of 2013 or sooner then that Lord willing. This is where I am so far.



I bet you'll make MBL by your goal for sure, congrats in advance!!! HHG!


----------



## freckledface (Nov 13, 2012)

My hair is showing out!! It took forever to get it into a ponytail. The back and middle is like i didnt realx at all. Im gonna try to be strong just leave my hair alone for about another 3 weeks or so but Im just about ready to throw the towel in.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 13, 2012)

I really plan to make MBL by December 2012 I plan to wear my hair down for Christmas so I will do a length update then. For now I'm still only weave. I want to buy more of this SS hair because it is great so after Christmas I plan to buy another bundle cause this one is getting thin because I didn't seal the wefts and its hand tied.


----------



## Marand13 (Nov 14, 2012)

I did a month of protective styling in crochet braids. Took them out did an intense conditioning routine, let my hair rest for a few days and redid the crochet braids again yesterday.
I'm loving this style and I could clearly see that there was good growth. Although I am still unhappy with the unevenness of my hair it is healthy. I did a really good trim to take down some of it and will probably trim again when I take these out next month.

I should be able to make my goal next year with healthier hair.


----------



## cheerrette (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to straighten my hair so bad but I said that I was gonna bun until New Year's.  It has only been 7 weeks, I have 6 more to go... This sucks!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 18, 2012)

Seen a few broken hairs  so I decided to do Aphogee 2 min followed by a DC which I'm doing right now. I'm hoping this will be resolved. I've been doing good thus far so I'm pretty nervous.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 18, 2012)

I believe i am MBL but i will flat iron next month to be sure 

I'm sitting deep conditioning with Heaven In Hair by Deva...gotta get up and get to finishing up the cleaning i had planned to do today.


----------



## vmerie (Nov 18, 2012)

I am claiming MBL.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

vmerie said:
			
		

> I am claiming MBL.



Congratulations!


----------



## Cherry89 (Nov 18, 2012)

Can I join??



*Current Length: I believe I am BSL in the back and at least a good 2 inches from BSL in the front
*
*   Current State of Hair: Relaxed
*
*   Regimen: HEAVY Protective Styling, Alot of Wet Buns and Cowashing every 1/2/3 Days. ITS kinda cold so I will likely do every 2-3 days. Massage Scalp with Castor Oil and Sulfur Mix once a week. Massage with every co-wash. Deep Condition once a Week*
*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: June-August
*
*   Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: I Have a fotki, but I haven't used it in a long time!! lol. Will update once I excess it!*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats vmerie! Pretty hair!


----------



## Cherry89 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks to the nice ladies on LHCF helped me out, Just found out I was kinda grazing MBL! So I'm guessing my due date should be shorter then 2013 summer, maybe spring 2013 then!! Woot-hoot Happy hair growing everyone!


----------



## Cherry89 (Nov 18, 2012)

@ Vemrie, Congrats!! on to WSL For You!!


----------



## Cherry89 (Nov 18, 2012)

.... I'm in need of a Good Deep Condition.. Probably do one one tomorrow with some natural homemade hair recipe I can get from the grocery store( organic health nut here!). Will post what I concocted and the results tomorrow!


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello my name is Rachel. I am a natural and have been since 2006. In 2010 is when I discovered natural hair care through YouTube and blogs,etc.  My hair care regimen is pretty simple. I wash my hair once a month. In that month I shampoo and condition my hair. I use Shea moisture African soap deepcleansing shampoo on my scalp and Shea moisture raw Shea butter moisture retention shampoo on the length of my hair. I do this while hair is in sections in braids or twists. Then I follow up with tresemme naturals brand conditioner. Let it sit for a few minutes then rinse out. Then proceed to deep condition using Shea moisture deep treatment masque. In between this process I do a black tea rinse. I also do protein treatments once every other month. I try to keep my hair stretched to reduce knots by doing  braids or twists or this new technique I learned recently called African hair threading . I fingerdetangle only. I do protective styles/low manipulation styles 99.9999 percent of the time buns, twists, jumbo braids making sure my ends are tucked in and hair is moisturized and sealed with water leave in and oil. I leave that 1 percent for special occasion to have my hair down in curls or something. I dust or trim my hair only when needed no particular set time. My goal is to preserve as much hair as possible through healthy haircare practices and very low manipulation. 
 Current length full Bsb 
Dec 31, 2012- full brastrap length 
April 30,2013- grazing or at mbl
August 15,2013-full mbl/wl
Dec 31,2013-wl/ or grazing hl
I know I set some high expectations but I believe it's possible. Here is a pic of where I am now


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm projecting March to be the month i make WL. My bonnets have become obsolete!! Thats when you KNOW your hair is getting long! I HAVE to sleep on my silk pillow cases!


----------



## vmerie (Nov 18, 2012)

Cherry89 said:


> Can I join??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cherry89 I think you are close if not there already!


----------



## vmerie (Nov 18, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm projecting March to be the month i make WL. My bonnets have become obsolete!! Thats when you KNOW your hair is getting long! I HAVE to sleep on my silk pillow cases!




SmilingElephant  Are you going for HL after hitting goal?


rachelpierre7385 Welcome!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 18, 2012)

vmerie said:


> I am claiming MBL.



Beautiful Congrats! I hope to join you in a year!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 18, 2012)

vmerie said:


> SmilingElephant  Are you going for HL after hitting goal?
> 
> 
> rachelpierre7385 Welcome!



vmerie yeah...but only to trim to whip length for nice ends


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 25, 2012)

Add Me! 
I want to reach MBL by December 2013, it might be a stretch!! 


*Current Length: *APL
*   Current State of Hair  [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching  (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you  like:* Natural
*   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): *Wash 1x a week and DC. PS (flat twists) underneath a wig.
*   Goals for each check-in date *
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2012 - Still APL 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]April 30, 2013 - 1-2 inches away from BSB/BSL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]August 15, 2013 - 1 inch past BSB/BSL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]December 31, 2013 - MBL 
[/FONT]

*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *December 2013


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 25, 2012)

vmerie said:


> I am claiming MBL.



Congratulations your hair is beautiful: )


----------



## freckledface (Nov 25, 2012)

Trimmed my ends again last night now doing deep conditioning and putting into a bun


----------



## classoohfive (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while. As I stated last night in another thread:



> Between all of this new growth and texlaxed hair, I have a lot of shrinkage. I haven't flat ironed in over a year so if it's worn out it's curly (braid outs). *The henna really weighed my hair down tonight so I could see my length after so long. Some of my stands are very close to MBL and my goal for the year was full BSL. If only I didn't endure so much breakage and have to trim I'd be full BSL (my goal for the year) and headed for MBL (overall goal) now. *Oh well, there's next year.




I think I can make MBL next year if I don't neglect my hair.  I'm about to apply my indigo now.


----------



## GroovyMama (Nov 25, 2012)

This is where I am at as of 5 minutes ago. I think I'm BSL, but I'm not flat ironing or claiming anything until December 31st.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm in

*Current Length* 2 inches past APL

*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like* Relaxed, stretch relaxers 20,14 and 17 weeks

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* Pre-poo weekly, co-wash bi-weekly, shampoo twice a month (one of these is a clarifying poo), DC weekly alternating with moisture and protein DC's sometimes both, Hard protein week before and week after relaxer, trim when I get relaxed.

I will be wearing more PS, M & S every other day, baggying and babying my ends 

*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*
April 30:approaching BSL
August 15: Full BSL
December 30: MBL

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* December


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 3, 2012)

Current Length *between APL and BSL*
Current State of Hair *Natural*
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL *August 2013*


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 3, 2012)

My weave is itching so bad, I will call and set up an appt to get my real hair done for Christmas today can't wait to see when my hair is at right now.


----------



## cherrynicole (Dec 3, 2012)

ms.tatiana said:
			
		

> My weave is itching so bad, I will call and set up an appt to get my real hair done for Christmas today can't wait to see when my hair is at right now.



Girl me too!!!! Self installed about 2 weeks ago. I just made my appt a few minutes ago for the 19th. Hope I can make it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 4, 2012)

I got my touch up done on Saturday after a 14 and a half week stretch, I had about 1.5" cut off and as you can see my ends still look thin  

I'm gonna do a 20 week stretch this time, I still have at the very least another 2 inches to take off to get back to thicker ends, but at least there are no splits. I have been taking off 1-2" every time I get a TU. I will be paying close attention to my ends, moisturising and sealing regularly and baggying a couple of times a week.

I've ordered Priteva which I hope will help and I may also start taking some fish oils and evening primrose oil too. I'm hoping the healthy ends and up your water intake challenges will be back for 2013 as I need all the help I can get to make my goals

I'm only gonna blow dry for the first 6 weeks post while my hair is still the same texture, I will be doing a lot more protective styles for 2013 although admittedly a ponytail is as protective as I'm getting for this week (a little treat after my stretch and I'm not using heat) I've bought a few styling accessories to help me with that, the PS pics thread have been very inspiring, when I get started I will post some pics


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2012)

just finished with a protein treatment. i used ORS Mayo.  i love the way my hair feels when i rinse it out.  i am now sitting here, dc'ing with Mizani and some Suave Mixed. (i'm starting to run low on Mizani)  i am really working on stopping breakage.  after i washed my hair and started to apply the ORS, i had two broken hairs.  which is really good for me.  i will see how things go once i finger detangle and air dry.

i plan on bunning my hair.

i want to up my water intake.  i usually drink plenty of water, but i need to buy some more.  bottled water is helping me to drink more.

also, i think i will do a protein treatment once a week.  i stated before i was going to do it once a month, then i changed it to every other week, but i think my hair is benefiting from it right now.

plus i have some good products that are keeping my hair moisturized and sealed throughout the wash week.

i am 3 weeks post now.  i plan on relaxing again some time in Jan.  this pregnancy is not giving me all of this growth and thickness other folks get.  my hair is still acting and responding the same way.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm still in mini braids. Just washed and DC'd last night. When I take these down at the end of December, I'm going to flat iron my hair to get a good starting pic for this challenge (I may end up blowing it out and just saying forget it LOL). 

I'm still consistent with my vitamin regimen. I think it is definitely helping me boost my growth rate to its max potential because I was seeing new growth in my braids before I even reached the 2 week mark. That's something that never happens for me.

Congrats vmerie! You only look a couple inches from WL!


----------



## irisak (Dec 4, 2012)

I really suck at update these challenges but here's my update and plan for the rest of the year. I made BSB at my last touch-up but have about 1 1/2" to BSL. I'm also turning 30 in March and freaking out about it so..... I'm hiding my har until my birthday. No touch-ups, no length checks, just braids and sew-ins until about a week before my birthday. Then I think I'll post a thread with the glorious reveal . I take down my current sew-in Thursday night so I will try to post a pull test for an update (if I remember) but that will be the last length check of the year before I go get tree braids on Friday.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 4, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i am 3 weeks post now. i plan on relaxing again some time in Jan. this pregnancy is not giving me all of this growth and thickness other folks get. my hair is still acting and responding the same way.


 

I forgot that I read in a different thread that you were pregnant ... congratulations!!!!!!!  I am sure your hair will thicken up and you will get a growth spurt soon.  Are you having a boy or girl?  Please blow some baby dust my way ... HHG!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 4, 2012)

shortdub78 Congratulations  Although you're not getting the growth you would have liked, you can look at it another way, I know many women who lost a lot of their hair during their pregnancies.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> I forgot that I read in a different thread that you were pregnant ... congratulations!!!!!!!  I am sure your hair will thicken up and you will get a growth spurt soon.  Are you having a boy or girl?  Please blow some baby dust my way ... HHG!!



i'm having a boy!  and here is plenty of baby dust!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 4, 2012)

Checking In:

I went back and read my initial post to see if there was anything that I needed to update as we go in to 2013.  Well, I definitely am NOT APL in the front as I hoped I would be.  I am about an inch and a half away from that destination.  What I can say is that I have retained about four or five inches in the front based upon my January pictures and that is nothing to shake a stick at ...

BSB in the back ... nah, not really.  I am an inch past APL ... I think my upper back is hella long or something.  I've realized that it will take a while for my hair to descend down my long, upper back ... lol!  Patience is a virtue.

I have been PSing consistently.  I have ditched extensions entirely and mini braid my hair only.  If I wear a wig, it is because I am going out and want to change up my style, but I don't wear them beyond the evening.  Since I do not do wigs or braids with extensions, I no longer do the deep moisture method either.

I chose not to do a hard protein treatment monthly ... a while back, I went ham with the Aphogee and SAA and experienced dry/brittle hair for a little bit.  Instead, I decided to give the Cantu Shea Butter another whirl and I have had good results.  I don't know when I will use Aphogee again but I know that I will one day- SAA is still my boo, I just forget to use it.

I have been consistent with co-washing, actually doing it about three to five times a week.  I really love cowashing-seriously!  I only use distilled water on my hair and have been for two or three months.  Great results switching from Vegas water to distilled water ... from the feel of my scalp to the appearance of my hair.  After cowashing, I either seal my ends with vaseline, Cantu Shea all over, or nothing at all.

I shampoo my hair when I take my mini braids out, which is every four to six weeks.  I use a chelating shampoo when I do the wash.  I liked watching all of the grime wash off my hair the last time I used the shampoo ... it's dope.  I have recently incorporated Neem and Bhringaj powders to my regimen (love 'em); I use Bhringaj powder with Everyday Shea conditioner for cowashing and I use Neem when I want to cleanse my scalp/hair.  I also use MN about three or four days out of the week (love that! I add Neem powder to that mix as of late, too.)

I d/c with moisture like every two or three weeks ... I forget about doing it and my hair feels moisturized so I don't know if I need to d/c more than that.  My hair loves protein more than moisture so I am still alright ...

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Angel of the North said:


> shortdub78 Congratulations  Although you're not getting the growth you would have liked, you can look at it another way, I know many women who lost a lot of their hair during their pregnancies.



thank you love!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 4, 2012)

irisak said:


> I really suck at update these challenges but here's my update and plan for the rest of the year. I made BSB at my last touch-up but have about 1 1/2" to BSL. I'm also turning 30 in March and freaking out about it so..... I'm hiding my har until my birthday. No touch-ups, no length checks, just braids and sew-ins until about a week before my birthday. Then I think I'll post a thread with the glorious reveal . I take down my current sew-in Thursday night so I will try to post a pull test for an update (if I remember) but that will be the last length check of the year before I go get tree braids on Friday.



Hey buddy! I was going to call you out too. Hadn't seen you in a while. I wish my nerves would let me keep a sew in. I just can't do it. I am 5 1/2 weeks post relaxer and just had a 1/2 inch trim. Protective styling my way to BSL. Would love to be there by my three year hair journey ....last two years natural and this past six months relaxed. I think you'll make it. Imma try to wig it through winter. Keep me posted!! Here's to MBL 2013!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 4, 2012)

I had made it to 3 day hair... Then realized I wasn't gonna push it.   I've been wanting to try the marley bun, so here it is.   It's a completely different color than my natural hair haha, but oh well! I'm still gonna wear it for the rest of the week.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 9, 2012)

Well here is my length check for the end of the yr. I'm still apl  I've gone crazy cutting my hair. I've trimmed 3 or 4 times. Just about once every month. I'm going to try to stop put myself on a schedule. I'm not flat ironing this month because that seems to be the reason I'm cutting so much. But in yalls opinion... Do I look BSB nit sure the requirement for that at leastnot on my body (I'm not plus size but I feel lime I have a fat back ) 

I'm sad but still in it. The first yr is about learning getting your health back and then the length. I'm still in this


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 9, 2012)

freckledface I think you look like you are at least 2 inches past APL and only about 2 inches away from full BSL, your hair looks to be below shoulder blades at the longest layer. Don't be sad, your hair looks beautiful, I love the colour of it too. 

I have decided not to use my blow dryer unless I'm going somewhere special, I want to retain as much as possible for 2013. I think using hair straighteners definitely contributed to my thin and split ends, but I'm working on it. Since August, I've only used the straighteners twice myself and once when I had my touch up (went to a wedding on the same day hence the straighteners), I'm hoping that by cutting out the straighteners and minimising the use of the blow dryer I can retain more. 

My stylist said that my ends were in much better condition than the last time I saw her and my ends don't look as thin as they did after the trim I got at my previous touch-up. I  had been baggying my ends under my bun for only the week before the touch up, I told my stylist that I intended to take much better care of my ends for the duration until my next touch up, she thanked me for not letting her have to tell me to do that


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 9, 2012)

Last night I ordered the Komaza Care Hair Analysis (thread). I'm tired of trying to figure out what my hair really needs. Every time I think I have it figured out, my hair surprises me. Despite all of the reading and research I've done over the years, I can't find a solution now. I'm mostly just wasting time throwing things at it and hoping it works, lol. It's just difficult to handle, find a balance for, keep from seriously tangling, and keep looking nice. It's growing but I don't see the point in having long hair if I can't deal with it.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 10, 2012)

angelofthenorth  thank you very much. BSB ain't so bad  you've made me feel better already

Plan is hide flat iron and scissors for 2013


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 10, 2012)

I too am upset à bit...its like im.stuck at bsb. I hide my ends like crazy. I dc every 15 days. Very low.manupulation.....massage scalp. All this and its like im going nowhere. I do have natural fine 4b (4à at some areas)  so its delicate ....and im quite upset... Im starting to think that mbl will be in 2014 at this rate. And thé thing is that bsb and mbl dont seem too far. But i feel ill never make it


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 10, 2012)

This is what I posted in another thread...


I don't think my hair is as healthy as it used to be. I have a front bald spot, my edges have been pulled out since forever now, I recently cut a piece of my hair out in the back, and my hair just seems so dry. Starting to wonder if for 2013 should I cut it all off & just start fresh.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 10, 2012)

ms.tatiana said:


> This is what I posted in another thread...
> 
> I don't think my hair is as healthy as it used to be. I have a front bald spot, my edges have been pulled out since forever now, I recently cut a piece of my hair out in the back, and my hair just seems so dry. Starting to wonder if for 2013 should I cut it all off & just start fresh.



Ive asked myself the same thing...should i cut and start again. But im.bsb...that was long to get!


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 10, 2012)

ms.tatiana 
I understand the edges problem, ever since I got micros last summer (stupidest decision ever) my edges have been sparse and thin


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 10, 2012)

coolsista-paris Don't give up on MBL 2013 just yet, it's still a good year away and still achievable .  Is there a reason why you DC every 15 days opposed to weekly? Do you co-wash in between your DC's? Maybe you just need to tweak a couple of things. Did you post your regimen already? You've obviously been doing something right to get to where you are and maintain it.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris

Me too I am barley touching my bra but its so frustrating that my hair won't grow quick. Ughh!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 11, 2012)

gforceroy

My edges are my biggest struggle cause they grow a little then they fall out and I'm back to being bald


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 11, 2012)

Angel of the North said:


> coolsista-paris Don't give up on MBL 2013 just yet, it's still a good year away and still achievable .  Is there a reason why you DC every 15 days opposed to weekly? Do you co-wash in between your DC's? Maybe you just need to tweak a couple of things. Did you post your regimen already? You've obviously been doing something right to get to where you are and maintain it.



I dc every 10-15 days because my hair goes good with very low manipulation . When i wash weekly i lose more hair that when i listen to my hair every 10-15 days. I blow dry tension method after dc and wash.  i did everything and without heat my hair goes bad.

Reggie :

Dc overnight on damp hair + wash next day with condit or shampoo without paraben and silicones
I wash in 8 braids.
I.then rinse + apoghee leave in (just à bit)
Ic fantacia heat serum to blow dry each section avoiding high heat on ends.
Add s curl spray,seal with oil then retwist sectiion.
I undo section 2 hours after or next day. Hair is nice and stays moisturized for 3 days.
I dust when i feel like i need to.
I sleep in 2 or 4 twists.
I wear à bun everyday to work..hide my ends...

I have fine hair by the way.

I really dont understand why im stuck .


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris I don't see anything wrong with your regimen, you seem to be doing what your hair likes and needs. Maybe it's just taking a lot longer than you had hoped it would, but that doesn't mean it won't happen, hang on in there and let's see what 2013 brings


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope to be able to join you ladies some time next year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 11, 2012)

NikkiQ yea join your fun! Always a party in Ur challenges lol


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 12, 2012)

Angel of the North said:


> coolsista-paris I don't see anything wrong with your regimen, you seem to be doing what your hair likes and needs. Maybe it's just taking a lot longer than you had hoped it would, but that doesn't mean it won't happen, hang on in there and let's see what 2013 brings



Maybe i need extra patience (feel like ive already been very patient grrrr).  it sure is taking longer than i thought.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I hope to be able to join you ladies some time next year. Fingers crossed!



Girl, hop right in!!! I'm APL too and aiming for the stars in 2013!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 12, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> I hope to be able to join you ladies some time next year. Fingers crossed!



Come on nikkiQ !!!!!!  join


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 14, 2012)

1. Current Length: Almost BSL

2. Current State of Hair: Relaxed

3. Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): My regimen is simple. 
Weekly:


Pre-Poo with Amla Oil
Wash (sulfate free shampoo)
Deep condition (alternate with protein and moisturizing)

Daily or when necessary


Oil scalp with peppermint and castor oil
Moisturize hair with ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer
Seal with Coconut Oil
Every 6 Weeks: Hardcore Protein Treatment or Hot Oil Treatment
Every 6 Months: Relax Hair

4. What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: December

5. Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: I will be tracking my progress through my YT Channel (link in signature)

Current Length


----------



## tashboog (Dec 17, 2012)

*I would like to join this challenge*.
*Current Length: BSB
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like: Natural, 4 type, fine/medium strands
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): Prepoo with hair trigger and vatika frosting
Wash hair in 4 sections using ayurvedic teas, paste, poo bar, or diluted Nizoral poo.
DC w/ B.A.S.K Y.A.M nectar (moisture) or Aubrey Organics GPB (protein)
Moisturize and seal with modified Kimmaytube leave-in and seal with Tasti Kiss ayurvedic hair butter
I protective style 5 days a week, and I stretch with curlformers weekly.
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)
Check-In Dates 
March 31, 2012-N/A
 August 15, 2012-N/A
 December 31, 2012 - Last "official" day to join here. (Last day I will update names)-BSB
 April 30, 2013-BSL
 August 15, 2013-Full BSL
 December 31, 2013-MBL
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: Dec 2013
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: N/A*


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 17, 2012)

Guess I'll go ahead and join since the last official day is on Dec. 31st

*Current Length-* APL
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning)-* natural
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)-* K.I.S.S. I shampoo once every 2 weeks and PS 99% of the time in braids and buns. Will try mostly buns now that my hair is long enough to do so. Will also TRY to incorporate the LOC method in every other day. Plus step up my vitamin game. I've slacked off a lot since moving to PR.
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL-* I HOPE and  that I make it by December.

*Check-In Date Goals*
December 31, 2012 - APL
April 30, 2013- Grazing BSL
August 15, 2013- Full BSL/Grazing MBL
December 31, 2013- MBL comfortably


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 17, 2012)

I know check in time is 12/31 – But I am going to go ahead and check in now , since I relaxed this weekend and wont be flatironing again until next year.  I am ALMOST BSL – I have a couple of strands touching, but not full.. So, I do think I will achieve MBL next year!!! Hopefully no set backs!!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2012)

KhandiB - lookin good! MBL is definitely feasible next year with the length you're at now


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 17, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Guess I'll go ahead and join since the last official day is on Dec. 31st
> 
> Current Length- APL
> Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning)- natural
> ...



Yyaaayyyyy we're here together!! We got this girl!! Been watching YT videos on waist length ladies who made it in four years and they all made MBL in year 3. This is our year NikkiQ.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 17, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Yyaaayyyyy we're here together!! We got this girl!! Been watching YT videos on waist length ladies who made it in four years and they all made MBL in year 3. This is our year NikkiQ.



I sure hope so KaramelDiva1978! I'll be 2 years post BC in Feb 2013 so I hope I can make MBL before I hit 3 years post BC.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 18, 2012)

My hair has been feeling kinda mushy... Decided to mix 3eggs some oils 3MM and an ORS pack.... It feels nasty and its cold I really don't like it. It better make my hair feel better or Ima be one mad lady. Doesn't smell too bad though because I added a few drops of peppermint oil. I'm expecting amazing results or this won't be going down again. Blah


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 18, 2012)

freckledface said:


> My hair has been feeling kinda mushy... Decided to mix 3eggs some oils 3MM and an ORS pack.... It feels nasty and its cold I really don't like it. It better make my hair feel better or Ima be one mad lady. Doesn't smell too bad though because I added a few drops of peppermint oil. I'm expecting amazing results or this won't be going down again. Blah



Let us know how that works...might need that recipe.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 18, 2012)

Thé past weekend i did.à henna mix (2egg yolk,lots of.olive oil...usually amla powder but i had no more so i added amla oil) great . Hair was strong and soft.













Im.soooo sorry if they come out thé wrong side. Im trying this with my cell phone.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 18, 2012)

Cattypus1 said:


> Let us know how that works...might need that recipe.





Pros... For my hair its better than the 2 step my hair feels really strong
Cons... The egg was hard to get out and it left my hard hard
I'm DCing for the second time. I just threw some 3MM in there (I use that in just about everything) and that wasn't enough I'm using AOWC with heat now and I'm sure that'll fix it. I will prob do it again but ill save the eggs for close to relaxer time cause it is super strong.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in...

Current Length: *BSL*
Current State of Hair: *Natural*
Regimen: *mini braids for 4-8 weeks, wngs and braid outs during the breaks*
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *March*
Any links to a photo album: *pics on my* blog

eta starting pic (actually from oct 2012)


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 19, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> I'm in...
> 
> Current Length: BSL
> Current State of Hair: Natural
> ...



manter26, cool blog! Love that 26 days of winter theme with different styles


----------



## manter26 (Dec 19, 2012)

caliscurls said:


> manter26, cool blog! Love that 26 days of winter theme with different styles



Thank you!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 19, 2012)

Im Joining !
Current Length* Newly BSL in a natural V shape*

Current State of Hair *Color treated Natural with types 3A at the crown 3B in the middle and 3C in the back *

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)
*1. Weekly Wash with Totally Twisted Shampoo Herbal Essences 
2. In Shower steam condition with Totally Twisted conditioner
3. DC with a mixture on conditioners that i dump in an empty evoo bottle with      
   added honey and evoo
4. Cool rinse and dry with cotton shirt
5. Massage scalp with MN/Cayenne oil/MTG mix for 5 minutes
6. Add Creme of Nature Lemongrass & Rosemary Leave in
7. Add a layer of Elasta QP Olive oil & Mango butter moisturizer 
8. Seal with Whipped Shea butter 
9. Braid into 5 sections and Air dry
10. Un-braid the next day and throw into a high ponytail. 
11. undo ponytail every 2-3. Spray with warm water, MN scalp massage, add Olive oil & Mango butter moisturizer and Shea with Shea Butter.*

*Goals* for each check-in date 
December 31, 2012 - * Grazing BSL*
April 30, 2013 *Full BSL/Lightly Grazing MBL*
August 15, 2013 *Full MBL*
December 31, 2013 *Grazing WL*

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL
*April/May*
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 19, 2012)

I am happy to see so many lovely faces in this thread ... we active!!

Checking In:

I have taken down 55% of my mini braids in preparation of a consultation with a hair stylist on Friday.  He is going to let me know if my hair is a good candidate for roller brushing to stretch (during a blow dry) and flat iron.  I am a little leary about the whole thing- I don't want cuz breaking my hair off with the brush and by pulling it too much.  If that doesn't work out, it will be all good.  I will just wear a fro or flat iron my hair myself ...

Anyway, because half or more of my hair is in its loosened state, I haven't been cowashing like I usually do and it is killing me.  I really miss it, especially the cold water rinses. 

I did a quick and dirty length check and I definitely had nice growth between October and now ... I am looking forward to posting pix in a week or so.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 19, 2012)

Everytime I come in here I get "hungry" for BSL!! LOL You ladies will likely make MBL by June. To me its looks like on average MBL is abt 3-4" inches from BSL. Keep up the good work.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Dec 20, 2012)

BahamaMama said:


> *Current Length:* various  (APL to BSL/almost MBL-see pic)
> *Current State of Hair:* Transitioning (55 weeks post). Type 4a/b.
> *Regimen:* protective styling, protective styling, protective styling (braids, weaves etc.). And vitamins.
> *Goals for each check-in date:*
> ...



Bowing out ladies- recently did a BC and have about 5" natural hair now (although it looks like 1 to 1.5" all coiled up) so I'm like, neck length I guess. Doubt I'll get to MBL a year from now but you ladies keep rocking it- I'll catch up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Pros... For my hair its better than the 2 step my hair feels really strong
> Cons... The egg was hard to get out and it left my hard hard
> I'm DCing for the second time. I just threw some 3MM in there (I use that in just about everything) and that wasn't enough I'm using AOWC with heat now and I'm sure that'll fix it. I will prob do it again but ill save the eggs for close to relaxer time cause it is super strong.



you should clarify.  that might be the only way to get it out.  adding conditioner is just causing a coating on your hair.  remember conditioner doesn't really remove product.  it is meant to add product to your hair.


----------



## freckledface (Dec 20, 2012)

shortdub78 dang girl didn't wanna admit it but.... Yea I used heat it was so cold and there was always that one chick sayin it didn't cook in my hair.... Well it did.  not a lot but just enough for me to think I had it out but then there'd be a lil bit more lol. I used shampoo only once though.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 20, 2012)

Going to start removing my mini braids tomorrow, just shy of 5 weeks. I have a nice amount of NG. My scalp is itching too, so after I remove my braids I will be ready to wash my hair and scalp very well!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2012)

Heading home and gonna pre-poo & detangle my hair. Won't wash it until Saturday. I'm actually looking forward to having someone else wash my hair for me. Like my once a year treat.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Heading home and gonna pre-poo & detangle my hair. Won't wash it until Saturday. I'm actually looking forward to having someone else wash my hair for me. Like my once a year treat.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



i did that once this past summer.  my washing experience wasn't memorable.  just sit back and enjoy.  i was running my mouth the whole time and i had my kids with me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 20, 2012)

shortdub78 last year when I got my hair done, the shampoo was the best part. I almost fell asleep  There were only 3 stylists and maybe 4 clients in there. Very quiet. Everything past that though...I rather forget


----------



## Marand13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Updating! I added coffee and sulfur oil to my regimen and am currently braided up until Feb. I have had the braids in for only 1.5 weeks and it looks like I have a little over 1/4" of growth already.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello.

So i guess i can now say my hair hit bsl. ....at last iflat irroned today after à small trim.  excited that my hair can grow. after years of nl 

Now....i really dont know where mbl is on me.
Do you check with your bones or something ? Because my wsl is not so far from bsl. Its where the little fold is under my bra (where my fat is lol).


----------



## Sanity (Dec 23, 2012)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> UPDATE: Ladies, I'm still in this with you, but having a hard time keeping up with updating this challenge thread with my hectic lifestyle right now. If you would like to be added to this list, please PM me so I get an email. I'll add you to the list as soon as I check my email, which is about every other day. TIA.
> 
> Okay, I searched and searched and I can't find an MBL 2013 challenge  anywhere. I'm definitely not making MBL in 2012 as I originally planned  because I do wear my hair out quite a bit. I've been off the board for a  while just enjoying my hair, but I'm back and ready to grow again! I'm  going to copy most of the rules from the 2012 challenge.
> 
> ...



Hello I'm sanity 
I am relaxed 14 inches 4a/b
Goal is to be MBL sometime by this summer and full MBL by next December.  

I bun and use braids as a protective style during the year. I trim every 6 months usually in march and September. I relax every 8-12 weeks when I feel like it. I want to transition longer to achieve less thinning.
Here is a recent pic from a week ago. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos


----------



## Tara_Iggles_is_back (Dec 23, 2012)

*Current Length: *Nape Length Super short
*Current State of Hair:* Natural
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): * I am in in braids (will continue to keep that as a protective style). I am using the CD's Monoi line as breakage still seems to be an issue of mine. So I am using the shampoo, conditioner and mask (weekly). Taking vitamins and on my 2nd month of MSM amongst other things (Multi, B-Complex, Biotin, Fo-ti, Horsetail Root)

    December 31, 2012 - 4-5" all around 
    April 30, 2013 - 
    August 15, 2013 - 
    December 31, 2013 - 

will post pics and check in during the dates above. 

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: I'm doing the math. God willing I am able to retain the 1/2" per month that I grow with no set backs, I would (realistically) be at goal by 2014 --BUT I think this challenge would at least keep me organized, and focused as I move towards my goal.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm in!


*Current Length BSB*
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – Natural 4a/b*
*Regimen Wash and DC every two weeks, Moisturize and seal and baggie. Twists in a bun, or a bun with a banana clip*
*Goals for each check-in date full BSL by June 2013, MBL by Dec 2013*
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* *December*
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 23, 2012)

*Current Length* *APL*
*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – Natural, color treated (jet black; natural color is a medium/dark brown)*
*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* *DC on dry hair, shampoo and condition once a week, rotate heat usage (blow out or full straightening) 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, protective styles-buns, up-dos on straightened hair*
*Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)*
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* *December*
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*
 
*PLEASE ONLY THANK THIS POST TO OFFICIALLY JOIN! Just makes it easier to keep track of names. And don't forget to post your info too! *
​
*Check-In Dates* 
March 31, 2012 
August 15, 2012
December 31, 2012 - *Last "official" day to join here.* (Last day I will update names)
*April 30, 2013- ummm idk lol
August 15, 2013- a little past BSB/BSL
December 31, 2013- MBL*


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Current Length* APL
*Current State of Hair* Natural
*Regimen* Wash and DC weekly. I will also be protective styling for the year. I will be wearing conrows and buns. Take my vitamins consistently and work out 5 days a week.
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* August


December 31, 2012 - APL
April 30, 2013 - BSL
August 15, 2013 - MBL
December 31, 2013 - Full MBL

Starting pic below


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 24, 2012)

OMG! I am feeling my hair after tonight's co-wash!! I gotta get on my MBL grind going strong ladies.  2013 is my year, I just feel it.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, Ladies!!! Last one in, I guess! 

Current Length:*Bra-Strap length, I believe*

Current State of Hair*3c/4a Newly Natural after a 31-month transition from relaxed*

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):
*I keep it as simple as possible - wash/dc once a wee; moisturize and seal daily or every other day; use heat once (maybe twice) a year; Trim as needed; Wear twists, cornrows, wigs, twist-outs, and buns; maybe get back into henna for 2013*

Goals for each check-in date 
*April 30, 2013 - Partially There!
August 15, 2013 (My Wedding Anniversary!!) - Almost There!
December 31, 2013 - Goal! *

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *December*


----------



## Legally Natural (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello ladies! Trying to make it in right before the deadline. 

*Current Length*: 
*Current State of Hair*: Natural, BSL 
*Regimen*: Protective styling, moisture/seal daily, oil on scalp weekly, wash/dc weekly, protein once a month
*Goals for each check-in date*: See Below
*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL*: Full MBL by June

Check-In Dates 
*March 31, 2012*: N/A
*August 15, 2012*: N/A
*December 31, 2012*: BSL
*April 30, 2013*: Full MBL or slightly past MBL
*August 15, 2013*: Between MBL and WL
*December 31, 2013*: Between MBL and WL


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm happy to announce that on Nov 2012. I reached full Bsl. I'm going to wait till Dec 31 to post a pic. I'm so happy. But I'm going to be patient and wait to show progress. Here I come mbl.


----------



## tasha7239 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Current Length* – I am somewhere between APL and BSL (closer to BSL).  

*Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like *- Relaxed….last relaxed 4 Aug 12. Planning to relax 29 Jan 13. I will post a picture then.

*Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* I am washing / conditioning once a week with Aveda Damage Remedy. DCing with Kenra and some type of oil. I will do a second DC during with week but no wash.  I cowash every couple of days with HELTR. M&S every night sometimes every other night and bun daily.

*Goals for each check-in date -*
*30 Apr 2013* – BSL moving towards MBL
*15 Aug 2013* – MBL
*31 Dec 2013* – Maintain MBL. This is my length goal.

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* – I am not sure exactly where my hair is now but I will shoot for 23 July 13…my birthday 

*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share* – N/A


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 25, 2012)

Joining this challenge. 

Natural hair.
Current length: BSL. I've been hovering around there for so long and it's about time I move beyond it.

Regimen: still developing and will report back.

Goal date: Jun 30, 2013.


----------



## Angel of the North (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a quick update, I'm washing tomorrow after missing wash day last weekend, I'm planning on doing a long DC after co-washing. I've been bunning, bunning and more bunning!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 26, 2012)

Checking In:

I finally removed all of my mini braids on Sunday and got a chance to take good care of my hair.  I pre-pooed with Chicoro's moisturizing pre-poo recipe.  I washed with a chelating shampoo and then I did the two-step protein treatment with Aphogee.  After using the Aphogee balancing moisturizer, I deep conditioned with some sort of deep conditioning hair mask and a couple of scoops of bhringraj powder for an hour or so.  Rinsed with distilled water, air dried for a few and then I went ahead and blew my hair out.  I have been wearing my hair in a bun and since my hair has gotten a little longer, I have more styling options.  This Friday, I will have my hair flat ironed for New Years Eve and I am super excited.

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Evo-ny (Dec 26, 2012)

Current Length: *APL for 2 years*
Current State of Hair: *Relaxed 4ab*
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL): *Improve diet, STAY on the vitamins, drink more water, get exercise regularly. I'm joining the no heat challenge, will continue to DC, PS, and moisturize with S-Curl. I need to change my relaxing technique, I'm going to try to do half and half at my next touchup. My mom would do my whole head in one sitting, starting from the back. Took me a year to realize that's why my nape wasn't improving. Duhh!! I'm also using Njoy's sulphur mix, need to be consistent with it.*
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: *November*
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: *Well, this pic was taken in Sept, but I FINALLY got the nerve to trim off all my bad ends and I'm right back to where I started. Should've trimmed them months ago, they did more bad than good. *


----------



## growbaby (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok I'm joining.. I've been hesitant to join b/c the thought of achieving MBL seems Like it approached way to fast in my hair journey, but here I am 


[*]Current Length...
BSB 1.5 inches from full BSL

[*]   Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)]...
Relaxed, I stretch anywhere between 12-20 weeks. Currently 12 weeks posts with no plans to relax anytime soon.

[*]   Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)...
Cowash with Wen 1x a week
DC 1x a week
Clarify 1x a month
Protein treatment 1x a month
M&S 1-2 times a day
Protective style/ low manipulation style 100% of the time (thanks to bootcamp challenge)
Trim/dust as needed (I normally put scissors to my head 3-6 times a yr.)
Consistently take my vitamins

[*]   Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)...
December 31, 2012 - BSB
April 30, 2013 - full BSL/ grazing MBL
August 15, 2013 - MBL
December 31, 2013 full MBL/ grazing WSL

[*]   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL...
JULY 2013

[*]   Starting Photo


----------



## Victorian (Dec 27, 2012)

MBL here I come!  

*Currently:* Grazing BSL
*Current state:* Natural, flat ironed
*Regimen:* Basically continue 2012 regimen.  Wash and straighten every 7-10 days.  Alternate moisture and protein treatments.  Trim/dust ends as needed. Take vitamins.

*December 31, 2012*: Grazing BSL
*April 30, 2013*: Full BSL/Grazing MBL
*August 15, 2013*: MBL
*December 31, 2013*: Even fuller, thicker MBL  (I don't think I want WSL)     

I hope to actually make MBL proper in June.
I will take some starting pics this weekend and update my abandoned fotki


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 27, 2012)

For the rest of he challenge :


Current Length:BSB

Current State of Hair: 4a Relaxed

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):
I will KISS - Wash once a week, Deep Condition Once a week, Moisturize every day (I need it) I will dust as needed.  And try more protective styles.  Im trying to get this bun thing down.. Will probably do more CO-Washing next year.

Goals for each check-in date
April 30, 2013 - Hoping to be Full BSL (barring any set backs!! )
August 15, 2013 - Grazing MBL
December 31, 2013 - A Little Past MBL (This is my wish  )

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: August


----------



## hnntrr (Dec 27, 2012)

Current Length: Bottom of neck
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] –Relaxed/texlaxed. Possibly a 3b/3c. Freshly relaxed, Stretching to 12 weeks. (hopefully)
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)

Co-Wash at least twice a week
DP at least once a week.
So some bunning/protective hairstyles at least 4 days out of the week.
Tea rinse every 2 weeks.
Henna towards the end of January.

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL:
 November/December

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: silovaughn.tumblr.com


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I think I'm going to go ahead and join, I'm in the BSL 2013 challenge, but I feel if I keep wigging it and using the deep moisture method then I will be able to make MBL by December 2013. 

*Current Length* APL...and proud of it 
* 
Current State of Hair  [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of  transition)/Stretching  (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also  include hair type if you  like* Hmm, my hair at the moment is natural, and I'm a 3C/4A...? I gave up on heir typing a LOOOONG time ago lol
* 
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL)* I'm bad with regimens, but I'm pretty big on deep moisture under wigs and when I'm not in wigs, then I do mini-twists and leave those in for the month. I have started to get my hair straightened and trimmed every 3 months, (so check-in time) and I DC every 2-3 weeks and I NEVER do protein, but I will start, so from now on it will look something like this:


Wash and DC, do NOT wash out conditioned, put in twists, under a wig for -3-4 weeks, keeping the hair right with moisture spray
After I take the wig off, shampoo and protein treatment, then moisture DC and mini-twists for the month
Every 12 weeks (or around check-in time) I get it flat ironed and trimmed
I think that will be beneficial and I really like seeing my hair out every once in a while, why else am I doing all of this if I can't enjoy it?

* 
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below)* I'm actually going to do personal check-ins on March 31st, June 15th (college graduation date), September 30th and the last week of December (those are every 3 months, when I want to flat iron and trim). Anyway, I want to be BSL in June and MBL by December 2013

*   What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL* December 2013

Starting Picture:


----------



## trendsetta25 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my starting pic. I'm relaxed and my goal is to MBL by December.


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 29, 2012)

Current Length - *Little past APL*
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – relaxed
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) - hiding my ends, moisture & sealing, and dc-ing with every wash
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below) - Hope for BSL by Oct/Nov and MBL by Dec
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - same
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share n/a


----------



## BGT (Dec 29, 2012)

Tomorrow makes 10 weeks post and i'm getting a touch up. Will post pics!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 29, 2012)

CHecking in!

I have bunned, added my sulfur and MN mix daily. Next time I wash I will do a protein treatement.  I want to flat iron for a birthday party the end of January, but I don't want any heat in my head for 6 months( my last flat iron was in November). Trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

tashboog
Sissy0561
tasha7239
Miss AJ
chrisanddonniesmommie
GrowAHead

Ladies above who PMed me, you have been added. Welcome to the challenge! If anyone else would like to be added to the initial post list, let me know by PM. 

My update: My hair is thinning a bit, but I have finally started to brush the top of BSL. I'll take a pic soon, but since I'm 5'10" with a long neck, I'm going to go ahead and claim it!


----------



## tasha7239 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey growbaby -

Can you share some tips on stretching?  I am 16 weeks post.  My next relaxer is 30 Jan 13.


----------



## growbaby (Dec 30, 2012)

tasha7239 said:


> Hey growbaby -
> 
> Can you share some tips on stretching?  I am 16 weeks post.  My next relaxer is 30 Jan 13.



What works for me is a few things:
- the easiest thing to do is. To get a long term PS towards the end (last 4-8 weeks) of the stretch like a sew-in or braids. (This is what I'm doing this go round to go to 20 weeks.
- last stretch before this past relaxer in October I went 19 weeks with no long term PS and no heat. It was definitely tough but I learned that the best thing to keep myself from going crazy was to keep my NG moisturized and happy. I would DC every weekend, as always, but towards the end of a stretch I apply my DC as if it were a relaxer, 1/4 inch parted sections, seal my DC with an oil, and overnight the DC 90% of the time.
- the last things I need during a stretch is PATIENCE and GENTLENESS ..without these I know I am doomed to fail.
- also the most important thing I think I could tell you is listen to your hair. If for whatever reason your hair tells you "ayo girl, stretch is over" and begins to write a suicide note lol PLEASE don't ignore it cuz there's 2 weeks left until u reach your goal. It's not worth it to risk a setback, just relax and asses what you can possibly change to prolong your stretch the next go round.

I'm not a veteran stretcher but I knw what works for me, I hope this helped Tasha


----------



## Sholapie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hope im  still in time to join! Just decided to go for it 

Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching 
Texlaxed
4a
Stretch for 6+ months
Low density

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to mbl 
Shampoo weekly
Dc weekly
Detangle weekly
M&s everyday
Co wash when i feel like it during the week 
Aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks
Henna every month
Due to my low density i need to eliminate heat as much as possible to reach my full thickness potential. I will only straighten once every 3-4 months. Ill try to perfect the rollerset for straight styles 


Check in dates
December -
April 30, 2013-bsl 
August 15, 2013-full bsl 
December 31, 2013-mbl 

Start pic taken in early Nov '12- sorry for the low quality phone pic


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is my official starting pic. I posted one before, but this one is better.








> Right now I'm full APL & natural. I plan to be BSL in April and MBL at the end of 2013.
> I will be PS'ing, DCing and doing PTs several times a month.
> I'll be taking biotin, MSM, iron, and ground flaxseed daily (the flaxseed for Omega 3 and 6).
> I will increase my water consumption, do at least 20 minutes of cardio daily, and moisturize my hair daily.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 30, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Im Joining !
> Current Length* Newly BSL in a natural V shape*
> 
> Current State of Hair *Color treated Natural with types 3A at the crown 3B in the middle and 3C in the back *
> ...


----------



## Lexsmarie (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello..... I'm just checking in. I mentioned I would check in every 3 month starting January. Well, tomorrow I am getting my first ever sew-in (excited  and scared  at the same time) so I'm attaching my last updated picture that was taken on 12/21/2012. I had a 1" trim (I'm growing out my BKT and slowly chopping whats left of it).  I'm also adding Priveta to my vitamin intake and eliminating Biotin and Viviscal. 

9-26-2012



12-21-2012



See you gals in March......


----------



## BGT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok here is my official check in. MBL is somewhere around the bottom of that paw print I think.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 31, 2012)

Checking In:

I have already added pix for this challenge but I want to add current pix to get this new year popping off right ...

Here is the side, December 2012:



Here is the back, December 2012:



HHG Ladies ...


----------



## tasha7239 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year Future MBL Ladies!!!

NaturalfienD - Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello ladies I was in the Bsl thread for this year. I am happy to announce that I am full Bsl. One of my next goals is to reach Mbl for 2013. Glory be to God. Happy NewYear ladies. I hope all of you reach your goals. Let's make 2013 memorable.


----------



## panama_princess6 (Dec 31, 2012)

Current Length: Between BSL
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like: Natural 3c/4a Flat Ironed
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):
1. Shampoo every two weeks with Bee Mine Botanical Moisturizing shampoo, co wash with Mizani cleansing conditions cream
2. DC with Joico KPak with honey and EVOO
3. Air dry, banding and bunning using Eco styler gel and bee mine curly butter, refresh with Carols Daughter Tui Leave in spray seal with coconut oil.
4. I have increased the amount of water and started prenatal vitamins again.
Check in dates
December - BSL
April 30, 2013- Full BSL
August 15, 2013-MBL
December 31, 2013-Full MBL between WL

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: July 2013
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share


----------



## TruMe (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to join as well.

Current Length - Full BSL
Current State of Hair [(Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning (length of transition)/Stretching (length of relaxer stretch)] – You can also include hair type if you like - Natural; 4a I believe 
Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) - Wash with SLS-Free shampoo once a week, DC once a week alternating protein in every other week, co-wash 6 days a week, bun 5 days a week
Goals for each check-in date
April 30, 2013 - Touching MBL
August 15, 2013 - Full MBL
December 31, 2013 - Touching WL
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - August


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 1, 2013)

Checking in with a very grainy photo erplexed I'm basically a little further progressed than I was in August, only it's without pulling my hair - so probably 1/4 inch below BSL whereas before i was scrapping BSL when pulled. It's also fuller. August through October I struggled with porosity, protein, and cone issues which lead to breakage  . It's under control now with all cones banned, protein only on occasion. My products have been minimized and are moisture rich. Detangling seems to be the new issue so am going to try Borax later this week.

With consistency I'm sure the New Year will be more fruitful.


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 1, 2013)

Beginning photo: this bra is at MBL. I hope to be MBL by no later than August, which gives me 3-4 inches of growth hopefully!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I changed my avi to my starting pic.  Here's to massive amounts of growth and retention in 2013!!


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 1, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: Well, this pic was taken in Sept, but I FINALLY got the nerve to trim off all my bad ends and I'm right back to where I started. Should've trimmed them months ago, they did more bad than good.



Added my starting pic!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 1, 2013)

Ladies I plan join you after making full BSL, which I hope will be by July/August - I'm a slow grower! I will be lurking until then and cheering you all on from the sidelines.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 2, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> Happy New Year Future MBL Ladies!!!
> 
> @NaturalfienD - Your hair is beautiful.


 

@ tasha7239 ~ Thank you girlfriend, I really appreciate it!! <3

Happy New Year to you all!!!


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Jan 2, 2013)

@TruMe based on your photo (& your very low top) you look as if you are already at MBL. 

I never post pic's but I'll write this out here to keep track:

Current Length - Full BSL 

Current State of Hair Relaxed 4something

Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL):. Sticking to what works.  

1) Wash with CON Argon or Kera Care hydrating detangling shampoo
2) Deep Condition with Hair Mayonaise/hot oil/whatever hair needs
3) Leave in mix of Fatasia Leave in Moisturizer with Aloe & Infusium23
4) Roller set & pin curls/wrap first few weeks of new relaxer then adjust as new growth dictates. 
5) Will only stretch for 12 weeks at a time this year.


Goals for each check-in date
April 30, 2013 - Approaching MBL
August 15, 2013 - Full MBL on my way to WL
December 31, 2013 - Touching WL if not at it

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL - June


----------



## TruMe (Jan 4, 2013)

bklynbornNbred - You think so?  Maybe let me try a better angle this weekend.  If I am, that would be the best news ever!!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm bunning right now. Mid month I'll be putting in a set of twists and at the end of the month I think I will be putting in a set of mini braids. I'm also planning to dust at the end if Jan. I hope everybody is doing well!


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies just checking in with my official length check for this challenge. I am currently protective styling under my lace wig and have recently just graduated from the BSL 2012 challenge. I am ready for maximum length retention this year and growth. I will do a light protein treatment with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructer this weekend and follow that with the Shea Moisture Deep conditioning treatment mask. I will clarify my hair with the Aubrey organics green tea clarifying shampoo to get all of the silicone out of my hair from the Argan oil I used to flat iron it. Then I will flat twist and braid my hair down flat so that it lays nicely under my Yaki straight lace wig that I plan on ombreing this weekend as well.
So, that's all I really plan to do this year is protective style to acheive my goal of Mid Back length and I also plan on stepping up my vitamin and work out routines for this year to help with growth.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 4, 2013)

Twisted buns for 6 months. Wondering if I can do it...


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 5, 2013)

I need to work on strengthening my hair without protein overload and losing a minimal amount of hair when I detangle. I'm going to add a mid week co-wash to the regimen as my hair loves co-washes and I think it would benefit from them, I'm try to keep manipulation in between to a minimum. I am roughly 3-4 inches away from MBL.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 5, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> I need to work on strengthening my hair without protein overload and losing a minimal amount of hair when I detangle. I'm going to add a mid week co-wash to the regimen as my hair loves co-washes and I think it would benefit from them, I'm try to keep manipulation in between to a minimum. I am roughly 3-4 inches away from MBL.



Cosign with losing the least amount of hair while detangling. I'm convinced that I lost hair unnecessarily the last time I detangled.  I am so careful while I detangle but always lose hella hair. I used to think ladies who spent a super long time detangling were crazy but now I get it … if you find the secret, please share it with ya girl. P.S. I hope the extra cowash helps you.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 5, 2013)

Currently hennaing .... took about 500 g 
I'll keep it in over night and cowash it out in the morning. 
And apply indigo... trying this out instead of chemical dyes.
Trying to keep my hair in a high bun until April 1st. For the most retention as possible.
I kind of want to be MBL by then so consistency and determination are key.


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bumping for all the future MBL ladies (including myself) and for this relaxer that I am getting in 23 days


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 7, 2013)

Still in these twists. I think I'm going to curl the ends again and oil my scalp tonight. Not even a week and its itchy, so I'll use my tea tree oil tonight.


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 11, 2013)

How are the future MBL ladies doing?  Is everyone sticking to their MBL game plan?  Im noterplexed. I'm super lazy because I am ready to go on R&R. Anyway, I think I will DC tonight and workout in the morning for a little extra self heat.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in, so far so good. Breakage has stopped and moisture is back. I'm posting the notes I keep for myself in case the content or style helps others. This is how I keep myself honest with results (and remember what didn't work)

Start (things I've started within the last 2/3 weeks)
- using a LIGHT hand for moisturizing and sealing with the LOC*O *method 
- using nexxus emergencee (or MT) once a month only
- using the back of a comb to smooth new growth when relaxing
- co-washing at least 2x a week
- prepooing with coconut oil (1 hour) then applying DC over it overnight or with heat
- clarifying once a month before henna treatment
- using indigo every  3 months *only* (it dries your hair!)

Stop
- using so many different products....
- using products with lots of cones 
- using multiple products with protein in them the same day/week
- using products high in AVJ 
- using MegaTek on my ends once a week 
- detangling with anything other than your fingers

Continue 
- using coconut oil to detangle ( let it sit first)
- air drying or drying under the bonnet dryer
- using very little leave in and oil after washing
- moisturizing and sealing daily
- using steam rollers to infuse moisture and quick styling
- Bunning and french braid styles
- deep conditioning with heat or overnight 
- using moisture rich products
- using products high in cermacides 
- using a cone and protein free deep conditioner and for regular co-washing 
- using a cone and protein free leave in


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 11, 2013)

Checking in! Here's my update! Even though we're only a few days into the new year, I'm ridiculously proud that I haven't slacked off! I'm usually REALLY REALLY bad at keeping up with vitamins and drinking lots of water, but so far so good!

I went from occasionally drinking a bottle of water a day to 4 small bottles (500mL each). I can already see and feel the difference in my skin, which was always horribly dry (gee, I wonder why...)

I've kept up with my moisturizing/DC/cowash/sulphur concoction schedule, just moved some things around to suit me and my hair better. I love S-Curl! Had I been using it regularly since I first discovered it, I coulda been floor length!! It singlehandedly got me to APL, but I stopped using it when I wore my hair out (which was all the time).

Oh, I'm also in the No Heat challenge, my goal is to NOT CHEAT and not see my flat-ironist until the end of the year. Hopefully she doesn't pick up and move between now and then!

With just getting back into the sulphur challenge and the MSM, it's too early to tell if it's changed my texture. My last relaxer was in September (!!!), so I know I'm going to have to texlax again pretty soon. My hair feels really soft, but it could be from anything that I'm doing.

Seamless combs were ordered, still haven't arrived. So sad, I was hoping to use them for this weekend's wash day. 

Haven't started working out yet, though.  I have two active dogs and we go on walks multiple times daily, but it's so cold that we don't spend a lot of time out there.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 12, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> How are the future MBL ladies doing?  Is everyone sticking to their MBL game plan?  Im noterplexed. I'm super lazy because I am ready to go on R&R. Anyway, I think I will DC tonight and workout in the morning for a little extra self heat.



I am definitely. I ended up stretching this relaxer to 12 weeks which is next week for me. I'm too excited!! Eager to relax only because I'm ready to length check.  My hair is doing really well with m & s daily and either bunning or French braided in a wig. I've even enjoyed rollersets. I am honestly ps'ing my way to MBL and beyond. Took out my trusty measuring tape to see where I'll be by fall if this kind of retention upholds. I've been doing well with my vitamins and my workouts.  Im ready I want this!


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 12, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!! I am almost done with a 20 week stretch (not by choice) and doing the lenth check in a few weeks is the only thing that is keeping me motivated right now.  I hope in Feb I will be back in it full swing. At the rate your going you will be MBL in no time.




KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I am definitely. I ended up stretching this relaxer to 12 weeks which is next week for me. I'm too excited!! Eager to relax only because I'm ready to length check. My hair is doing really well with m & s daily and either bunning or French braided in a wig. I've even enjoyed rollersets. I am honestly ps'ing my way to MBL and beyond. Took out my trusty measuring tape to see where I'll be by fall if this kind of retention upholds. I've been doing well with my vitamins and my workouts. Im ready I want this!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while because I suspect I won't be able to make my goal of MBL this year.  Oh well, enough crying in my henna!  My 6-month stretch ends in 8 days and then bring on the CC!  I'll post a length check after my touch up.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2013)

i think i might not make it 12 weeks.  i am just going to go ahead and relax some time next weekend.  i am not going to risk getting a bunch of breakage to prove a point to nobody.  i'm going to put my appt in with my mom now.  i don't want  her to claim that tired crap on me!


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:
			
		

> Haven't posted in a while because I suspect I won't be able to make my goal of MBL this year.  Oh well, enough crying in my henna!  My 6-month stretch ends in 8 days and then bring on the CC!  I'll post a length check after my touch up.



It's only 11 days into 2013! Your hair my surprise you. You have to go ahead and claim it. I am the worst with sticking to my regi but when I do remember M&S or DC I always say I will be MBL by the end of the year....sorta like speaking it into existence. That also makes me work harder at doing wants necessary on my part.


----------



## NaturalUM07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry for the late check-in.  Here's my current length.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Haven't posted in a while because I suspect I won't be able to make my goal of MBL this year.  Oh well, enough crying in my henna!  My 6-month stretch ends in 8 days and then bring on the CC!  I'll post a length check after my touch up.



Cattypus1 You still got pretty much a whole year of growing to do and after your 6 month stretch, I bet you will have had some serious growth , stay positive you can do it.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 12, 2013)

Sunday is wash day this weekend, I'm going to dust my ends too. I'm waiting for a few weeks till I'm about 8-9 weeks post to start wearing wigs again, until then, I will continue to bun.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 12, 2013)

This thread makes me anxious for MBL. Considering going back to cowashing every other day. My hair liked it and so did I. Only issue is it takes almost that long for my hair to dry (wet bunning) but well see how she feels about it.oh and I think that helped with my growth. Or maybe just cause it was summer...


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

Really trying to hit this MBL mark by the end of this year!  Last year I bunned a lot.  This year I'm trying more hiding my hair, which is kinda hard to get used to because I'm used to having my hair out.  

Ladies, how long should I wait between braid installations?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 13, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> That is AWESOME!!! I am almost done with a 20 week stretch (not by choice) and doing the lenth check in a few weeks is the only thing that is keeping me motivated right now.  I hope in Feb I will be back in it full swing. At the rate your going you will be MBL in no time.



Please share what's helping you to stretch your relaxer. For me it seems to be parting and spraying S-curl on the newgrowth then putting oil on the scalp and massaging it in. I detangle with Wen and olive oil. No breakage and minimal shedding.

Do you condition your roots?


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 13, 2013)

Flat ironed my hair and going to wear it for as long as I can while bunning. Then I am back to twists in bun or damp bunning.


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 13, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Please share what's helping you to stretch your relaxer. For me it seems to be parting and spraying S-curl on the newgrowth then putting oil on the scalp and massaging it in. I detangle with Wen and olive oil. No breakage and minimal shedding.
> 
> Do you condition your roots?


 
This is actually my first 20 week stretch. So I am learning as I go. What has helped me is very low manipulation. I only detangle once every week or so. I have had my hair in a bun every day since Sept 2012. But I will cowash twice a week and DC once a week. Before I do either, I let the water run over my hair and open it up for a while to get the new growth wet and then I will cowash or wash. When I do detangle, I detangle in the shower with running water. HELTR is the best thing that has ever happened to my hair. I put this on my hair (in two to four sections) and then I let it sit while I shower and detangle my hair under running water. It works like perfectly every time.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 14, 2013)

DC overnight with EVCO and Tresemme Naturals, let air dry loose for about 90 min, did a small S&D, LOCO'd and now it's up in a messy bun. I need to do this at least 2x a week. Wednesday I'll do the same thing only with AORM. Determined to get to MBL this year!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 14, 2013)

Almost over these twists, but I think I'll leave them in at least until the end of the month... Then I have to figure something else out!

I have yet to wash my hair though... I should probably do that...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably the best darn braid out ever!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 14, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Probably the best darn braid out ever!!


I forgot one


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 14, 2013)

Add my growth potion and went back to bunning. I was too nervous leaving hair out and down in the cold.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 14, 2013)

DC'd my hair yesterday using Jessicurl Weekly Deep Conditioning Treatment (heaven!). Afterwards, I applied QB Burdock Root Cream and my olive, coconut, and tea tree oils combo as I detangled and twisted my hair (medium-sized). The twists are still in my hair (I'll take them out on Wednesday, though to rock my twist-out. I want to see how it looks after using the BRC (it's my first time finally!).


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 15, 2013)

Loving how my co-washed hair dries with QB Burdock Root Cream - very soft and light. Just got it over the weekend, wish I'd tried it on my relaxed hair a long time ago.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 15, 2013)

cheking it its been à while. i read you all thé time but i have nothing to share as i do thé same routine and very low manipulation. i want maximum retention to make mbl! 

 hope you arê all doing fine


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 15, 2013)

oh just à little question  :where is mbl on us? same point for all??  like on à bone or something .or do you just guess where it can be from bsl?? 

im confused of where it can be... you all know à lot .


----------



## Marand13 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a good 3 more weeks before i take down my braids. Im so impatient!! Dying to take it down!! 
But i have so much new growth its crazy!
Gonna do a comparison video for before & after wearing the braids to see the difference. I hope i dont have to trim too much because it seems like that is all i have been doing lately.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris This is what I'm using to measure


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 15, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> coolsista-paris This is what I'm using to measure



thanks. i find it quite hard to know cause there are différent charts with différent measurments... 
looking at the pic id say mbl is mostly when hair hits bottom bra strap, dont you think?


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> thanks. i find it quite hard to know cause there are différent charts with différent measurments...
> looking at the pic id say mbl is mostly when hair hits bottom bra strap, dont you think?



Yes that's what it looks like to me according to this but it may depend on where your bra lands personally (if you wear it low, high, or in the average position) so I'd measure based on the midpoint between BSB and your waist.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 15, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Yes that's what it looks like to me according to this but it may depend on where your bra lands personally (if you wear it low, high, or in the average position) so I'd measure based on the midpoint between BSB and your waist.



great idea . im gonnà measure between bsb and wl this sounds easier ;-)  thanks à lot


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 15, 2013)

Marand13 said:


> I have a good 3 more weeks before i take down my braids. Im so impatient!! Dying to take it down!!
> But i have so much new growth its crazy!
> Gonna do a comparison video for before & after wearing the braids to see the difference. I hope i dont have to trim too much because it seems like that is all i have been doing lately.



Marand13 Please post the link to the video, would love to see it, I stumbled across your YT channel when I was checking out some tutorials for crochet braids, 



caliscurls said:


> coolsista-paris This is what I'm using to measure



caliscurls Thanks for posting. 
This chart would make BSL and MBL the same place for me



coolsista-paris said:


> thanks. i find it quite hard to know cause there are différent charts with différent measurments...
> looking at the pic id say mbl is mostly when hair hits bottom bra strap, dont you think?



coolsista-paris My bra strap sits quite low on my back as my back is short and I'm high waisted, I plan on claiming BSL at the top of my bra and MBL at the bottom.


----------



## Marand13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> Marand13 Please post the link to the video, would love to see it, I stumbled across your YT channel when I was checking out some tutorials for crochet braids,



Oh cool! Yea ill definitely have that posted next month.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 16, 2013)

hairstyle i did at work...exceptionnaly. not alowed to normally.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 16, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> How are the future MBL ladies doing? Is everyone sticking to their MBL game plan?


 
^
Yes I am.  I completed an install of mini braids on Sunday; jumped back in to my frequent cowashing and applying MN at night.  I truly missed my routine and although having my hair flat ironed gave me different styling options, I don't have time to deal with loose hair.  I am on day two of my workout plan and drinking HELLA water err'day.  A few weeks ago, I chose to modify my eating habits. I've been eating much more fruit and vegetables.  This journey has been cool ... I am gaining a lot of insight into my internal health because I'm trying to swang on 'em in December child.  

So far, so good ...




jprayze said:


> Ladies, how long should I wait between braid installations?


 
jprayze ~ What's up girlfriend ... your braids are super cute (saw them in a different thread.)  When I was braided up with extensions, I would leave the braids in about five or six weeks.  But since you use MN, I would suggest that you at least get the parameter of your hair redone after three weeks or so. When I had braids (and using MN), I had build up on my natural hair.  It was so bad and it was tough for me to get the braids out without damaging my hair in the process.  It was a trip because I always cowashed or shampooed my hair ... so I didn't think there would be an issue of build up but I was wrong.  I hope this info is helpful and not confusing.  

 Sorry for the lengthy explanation y'all but that's how I get down.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## freckledface (Jan 16, 2013)

NaturalfienD I need to get like you and start using my MN again... Ugh just to lazy to do it.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalfienD said:


> ^
> Yes I am.  I completed an install of mini braids on Sunday; jumped back in to my frequent cowashing and applying MN at night.  I truly missed my routine and although having my hair flat ironed gave me different styling options, I don't have time to deal with loose hair.  I am on day two of my workout plan and drinking HELLA water err'day.  A few weeks ago, I chose to modify my eating habits. I've been eating much more fruit and vegetables.  This journey has been cool ... I am gaining a lot of insight into my internal health because I'm trying to swang on 'em in December child.
> 
> So far, so good ...
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!  I'm going to talk to my braider about doing the perimeter.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 17, 2013)

Thursday I took down my single braided bun (from Sunday) for my mid-week co-wash, I didn't detangle before the co-wash as I would normally do (I was too busy with HIH syndrome), but I was so surprised at how little an amount of hair I lost when I detangled my hair considering I hadn't combed since Sunday, it was like 4 strands  I didn't have the coated greasy feeling on my hair that the ORS olive oil left this time, the Keracare naturals hair milk is working well for me, my hair felt great.

(also posted in BSL & HL challenges)

I thought I'd take a pic of what the braid out looked like,  don't know why it's rotated to the side, it was taken from the same phone that took my siggy pic erplexed


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2013)

This thread is so inspirational!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi ladies. Checking in. I just removed my set of mini twists last night and I washed and DC'd my hair. Wearing a wash & go for a few days before going back to a bun. I've decided that mini twists will be retired and completely replaced with mini braids. 

I will be doing mini braids and buns while working my way to MBL. I am grazing BSB right now. I've also decided to give up coloring my hair (permanent color) for a while. I probably won't do it again until I reach MBL.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2013)

here is an update pic for the start of this year.  hopefully, i can reach MBL by the middle of summer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> here is an update pic for the start of this year.  hopefully, i can reach MBL by the middle of summer.



Work dat thang, girl!  MBL,here you come. I don't think I can make it by summer. I'm shooting for December.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm going to try something new tonight. I'll shampoo air dry about 50% and then do a hot oil treatment. Not sure if it'll be overnight or a few hours. Depends on my laziness. Then ill cowash the oil out and do my dc. Anyone try this before? I'll be using coconut olive and avocoado oil. All are supposed to penetrate the hair strands. I'm thinking it'll penetrate better on freshly shampooed hair. Idk we shall see.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> Work dat thang, girl!  MBL,here you come. I don't think I can make it by summer. I'm shooting for December.



Cattypus1

we are right there together!  you are going to make BSL by May/June (and not just pulling or touching it).  by August/Sept MBL will be there, or a phone call away.   i think i will be barely touching it, but my year goal is WL.  i know that might be out of the ballpark, but i know i will be close if i don't have anymore screw ups.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> Thursday I took down my single braided bun (from Sunday) for my mid-week co-wash, I didn't detangle before the co-wash as I would normally do (I was too busy with HIH syndrome), but I was so surprised at how little an amount of hair I lost when I detangled my hair considering I hadn't combed since Sunday, it was like 4 strands  I didn't have the coated greasy feeling on my hair that the ORS olive oil left this time, the Keracare naturals hair milk is working well for me, my hair felt great.
> 
> (also posted in BSL & HL challenges)
> 
> I thought I'd take a pic of what the braid out looked like,  don't know why it's rotated to the side, it was taken from the same phone that took my siggy pic erplexed



Angel of the North
your braidout looks so good!  it looks like a wash and go, very natural!  the twistout thing worked for me one time.  i am going to have to give that naturals hair milk a try!  that ORS does the same thing to me as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2013)

freckledface said:


> I'm going to try something new tonight. I'll shampoo air dry about 50% and then do a hot oil treatment. Not sure if it'll be overnight or a few hours. Depends on my laziness. Then ill cowash the oil out and do my dc. Anyone try this before? I'll be using coconut olive and avocoado oil. All are supposed to penetrate the hair strands. I'm thinking it'll penetrate better on freshly shampooed hair. Idk we shall see.



freckledface
i think so too, plus your hair will be damp when you apply it, so you will get some slip and nourishment.  but i don't know about overnight.  does your hair do well with damp/wet baggying overnight?


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Angel of the North
> your braidout looks so good!  *it looks like a wash and go, very natural*!  the twistout thing worked for me one time.  i am going to have to give that naturals hair milk a try!  that ORS does the same thing to me as well.



shortdub78 Thank you, I was kind of surprised by the way it looked having being a single braid and being relaxed too. I would actually wear my hair out like this. The KC naturals hair milk is great, it's very light and that's great for my fine strands, the only thing is I wish it were just a little bit thicker, when they say milk, they mean milk


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 20, 2013)

freckledface said:


> I'm going to try something new tonight. I'll shampoo air dry about 50% and then do a hot oil treatment. Not sure if it'll be overnight or a few hours. Depends on my laziness. Then ill cowash the oil out and do my dc. Anyone try this before? I'll be using coconut olive and avocoado oil. All are supposed to penetrate the hair strands. I'm thinking it'll penetrate better on freshly shampooed hair. Idk we shall see.



freckledface that is a very good idea, I think I will try that too the next time I do a HOT. My hair hates oil on dry hair but loves it on wet hair, I used to do it on freshly washed hair years ago but now I do as a pre-poo after co-washing, I never thought of doing it on partially air-dried hair, that could be a happy medium. Let us know how it works for you.

At the moment I'm really loving sealing in DC with oil , my hair feels great


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> 
> we are right there together!  you are going to make BSL by May/June (and not just pulling or touching it).  by August/Sept MBL will be there, or a phone call away.   i think i will be barely touching it, but my year goal is WL.  i know that might be out of the ballpark, but i know i will be close if i don't have anymore screw ups.



I've got to come up with some protective styles that don't require a lot of work.  The length of my hair is still thin and I'll eventually have to get rid of it to thicken my hemline but I'm hanging on as long as I can...length = options. I was in the WL challenge but based on the thinness, I don't want the scraggly ends just to get there. I'll be totally content with MBL this year.  My won't-grow-past-my-ears hair is as long now as its has ever been...it's a shame it took me so long to get here. I sure know what you mean by screw-ups...you and me both!  We'll do it together!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 20, 2013)

shortdub78 and KiWiStyle

I think something has sparked a growth spurt...I went to the 2013 Bootcamp thread to post an updated starting picture from yesterday and I was comparing it to my previous picture that I took when I signed up back in December and there is quite a length difference. True enough I was in a Twistout and I was pulling my longest curl and I couldn't get my finger to the end of it but I'm positive it wasn't two inches longer than where my finger was. I know exactly what I've changed because I started keeping a hair journal back in November but this is clear evidence that my HHJ is working!  I am too EXCITED and I had to share that!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think something has sparked a growth spurt...I went to the 2013 Bootcamp thread to post an updated starting picture from yesterday and I was comparing it to my previous picture that I took when I signed up back in December and there is quite a length difference. True enough I was in a Twistout and I was pulling my longest curl and I couldn't get my finger to the end of it but I'm positive it wasn't two inches longer than where my finger was. I know exactly what I've changed because I started keeping a hair journal back in November but this is clear evidence that my HHJ is working!  I am too EXCITED and I had to share that!



hair journals help so much!  it's a good thing to know that you have a reggie that is helping and not working against you!  i am excited for you!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Today I did a basic co-wash with Trader Joe's Tea Tingle conditioner since I didn't feel up to dc'ing today. Anyway, it felt so good on my head! Afterwards, I detangled my hair with QB's BRBC (so good) and coconut oil. Then, I did my own version of banding by tying the rubber band at the top of my twists and near the end of my twists (not complete - ain't nobody got time for that.) Of course, I'm air drying the twists and letting them be. Keeping it simple as always.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 21, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> freckledface
> i think so too, plus your hair will be damp when you apply it, so you will get some slip and nourishment.  but i don't know about overnight.  does your hair do well with damp/wet baggying overnight?



Congrats on the baby!! And your hair is looking good! But anyways I dc over night every blue moon with no problems YET. I do try to keep it to a minimum because I don't want mushy hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Its been forever since I updated. I straightened a few days ago. Decided to just go ahead and claim bsb. I think I have a good shot at mbl by the end of the year. Not the best pic but... here ya go


----------



## jprayze (Jan 23, 2013)

LuvlyRain3 looks great!  Congrats!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 24, 2013)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Its been forever since I updated. I straightened a few days ago. Decided to just go ahead and claim bsb. I think I have a good shot at mbl by the end of the year. Not the best pic but... here ya go



looking good. i need to practice on straightening and having BOUNCE...my hair is fine. i might try rollersetting next time (march )


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 24, 2013)

i just put dc on my damp hair. its my reggie. gonna keep it overnight.

my 2 staple dcs : 

-apoghee 2 min (yup my hair loooves protein)
-franck provost ceramid

i mixed both tonight. putting the ceramid condit on my ends.


----------



## NaturalUM07 (Jan 26, 2013)

What's MN?


----------



## Tulips4u (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey ladies!  I finally paid for my subscription and I'm officially a member. I'm done with lurking since 2008 lol. So sad. Anyway, I'll be watching you guys grow to MBL from the sideline as I'm trying to reach that length too. Goodluck!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 26, 2013)

Tulips4u said:


> Hey ladies!  I finally paid for my subscription and I'm officially a member. I'm done with lurking since 2008 lol. So sad. Anyway, I'll be watching you guys grow to MBL from the sideline as I'm trying to reach that length too. Goodluck!!!



welcome in ! lets grow this hair together!!!  here we all go ! yup mbl we are coming ;-)


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 26, 2013)

I washed and conditioned my hair last night since I had a case of the scalp itchies. Anyway, my scalp still tingles from using Trader Joe's Tea Tingle Conditioner and Giovanni 50:50 Shampoo. But, it didn't help that I scratched my head prior to washing (duh!). Afterwards, I detangled, twisted and air-dried my hair. I'll keep it twisted for the weekend and wear my cute beanies/berets.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 27, 2013)

*repost*
 Update :
I've been washing every Saturday or Sunday. 
Prepoo of evoo + water + garner fructis hydra recharge condish 
Shampooed, overnight DC with moisture and protein ingredients.
Trying kinky curly knot today leave in now. Will probably do a braidout and pull it into a bun. 
I'm finally consistent with my MN usage so hoping for 1+ inch a month. 
And I.think I'm.going to try baggying nightly for a moisture boost. 
Oh! And I've also been drinking 64 oz of water daily and exercise 3 times a week. I've been doing swell!  Hope you ladies are doing good as well!


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 27, 2013)

I might have o try this tea rinse thing y'all do...


It seems so tedious, but I'm over all this shedding. My hair is still ridiculously dense, but I feel like my hair comes out wayyyy too much. Not broken hairs, whole hairs. 

Beyond that, I used the new Loreal deep conditioner with ceramides... I think I like it! My hair responds really well to ceramides, but I need a cheaper alternative to Redken's Extreme conditioner. 

Hair is currently in medium plaits and in a bun.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 28, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> *repost*
> Update :
> I've been washing every Saturday or Sunday.
> Prepoo of evoo + water + garner fructis hydra recharge condish
> ...



You are doing great!  You have your regimen down!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 29, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while because I've just been in and out of my weaves while taking care of my hair. I'm getting a weave put back in tomorrow, but since last night I've had conditioner in my hair and I will just rinse it out and air dry until my hair appt. But I did take a few photos of my back strands that I will post.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 29, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> I haven't posted in a while because I've just been in and out of my weaves while taking care of my hair. I'm getting a weave put back in tomorrow, but since last night I've had conditioner in my hair and I will just rinse it out and air dry until my hair appt. But I did take a few photos of my back strands that I will post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Would you say you are BSL? I think my hair is about your length


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 29, 2013)

Bunning and cowashing! NOthing else more to report


----------



## Lucie (Jan 29, 2013)

Dang, I missed the date to enter. I will just lurk.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 29, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Would you say you are BSL? I think my hair is about your length



I base my hair length off my tattoos lol, but yeah I do consider myself BSL


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is my starting picture. I just got a relaxer yesterday after 20 weeks (hope to not ever do that again). I think I'll make MBL by July.

ETA - sorry the pic and background are so tacky. I'm at a hotel and it was 6AM.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 31, 2013)

^^^ nice hair!! I bet you make mbl before July! 

Tried nexuess humectress last night and wow did my hair feel good. Down side I used the whole thing! I wasent even heavy handed Smh. Love my hair but I will not pay 15$ per deep conditiong session. Is there a knock off to this?


----------



## tasha7239 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks! I think Sally's has one. It's called GVP or GVC moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 31, 2013)

> Here is my starting picture. I just got a relaxer yesterday after 20 weeks (hope to not ever do that again). I think I'll make MBL by July.
> 
> ETA - sorry the pic and background are so tacky. I'm at a hotel and it was 6AM.



I felt really lazy today but I pulled myself together and co-washed, I'm going to be bunning for the whole month of February 

tasha7239 I think you look like you're already there, you look like you're on your way to WL, which doesn't look too far from where you are now


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 2, 2013)

Checking in,

Not too much to report … I'm still in mini braids, exercising often, and cowashing daily. I have recently started adding tea to my bhringraj powder mix to see what that be like.  Other than that, I'm gravy.

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 2, 2013)

today i did my very first rollerset on my natural hair.
you cant tell on the pic but it came out straight and soft :



then i flat ironned (1pass was enough ) sorry for pic on the side 








sleeping with 6 flexirods (+ à durag)



 i also wanted to share this loreal product. it says its à shampoo+ after shampoo at the same time type of thing....
it did leave my hair feeling clean,it was strong (has some protein)and it was soft because i had added castor oil on the hair focusing on the ends. it has great slip so i detangled with it,braided in 8 sections ,added castor oil ,waited 45min then rinsed.
its ceramid + keratin at the same time
...3euros cool ;-) 






wow this was à long post lol . sorry


----------



## felic1 (Feb 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris... Ain't nobody mad at the long post. I am only mad I can get a bottle of that Loreal ceramide!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 2, 2013)

felic1 said:


> coolsista-paris... Ain't nobody mad at the long post. I am only mad I can get a bottle of that Loreal ceramide!!



i understand you. i liked it. i had also tried à frank provost ceramid conditionner before and it was nice too with lots of slip:
the left one.



its funny how we in.europe would love to buy all those products in the usa. and i hear also ladies in the usa interested by some stuff here.

you guys still are the luckier ones with thousands if products to choose from usa;-)


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 2, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> today i did my very first rollerset on my natural hair.
> you cant tell on the pic but it came out straight and soft



coolsista-paris you can see in the pics it came out well, great job.

Wash day tomorrow, I'm gonna be giving my hair some TLC, pre-poo, co-wash, protein dc and moisture dc .


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm going on a mini vacay today and wanted to get a nice rollerset. Well I got a rollerset but I can't say that it's nice lol. It's my fault though. I never say anything when someone is ripping or frying my hair. My ends look horrible. They are so bad I had some of them trimmed. I am hoping when I get back home I can nurture them and they well come back. If not I'll chop them off and start over. All of my setbacks have been due to me not saying anything while in someone's chair.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 3, 2013)

can i join, ladies? Pretty please....


*Current Length* BSL
*Current State of Hair *Natural
*Regimen *Co-wash once a week,DC, apply leave-in, style for the week, repeat
*Goals for each check-in date*
April 30, 2013- Full MBL
August 15, 2013- Full MBL
December 31, 2013- Full WL

*What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL April/May *
*Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share*
Fotki: http://public.fotki.com/TINGH/
YT Length checks: http://www.youtube.com/user/kawaiikandle/videos?view=0


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 3, 2013)

just checking in.  cowashed and dc'ing right now.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> I'm going on a mini vacay today and wanted to get a nice rollerset. Well I got a rollerset but I can't say that it's nice lol. It's my fault though. I never say anything when someone is ripping or frying my hair. My ends look horrible. They are so bad I had some of them trimmed. I am hoping when I get back home I can nurture them and they well come back. If not I'll chop them off and start over. All of my setbacks have been due to me not saying anything while in someone's chair.



your new goal: refuse when something is not right. they wont deal with the damage,you will. please please think of this. say Stop when its getting weard...


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 3, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> your new goal: refuse when something is not right. they wont deal with the damage,you will. please please think of this. say Stop when its getting weard...



Ur sooooo right. I knew that she was doing damage to my hair. I wish I would have listened to my gut. When I walked in she was running around all crazy. I could tell she was new. Something told me to just leave because I knew she had over booked herself. Thank you again for your post. I am sure she does not even remember me today while I was up all night thinking about a possible setback.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2013)

tasha7239 said:


> Ur sooooo right. I knew that she was doing damage to my hair. I wish I would have listened to my gut. When I walked in she was running around all crazy. I could tell she was new. Something told me to just leave because I knew she had over booked herself. Thank you again for your post. I am sure she does not even remember me today while I was up all night thinking about a possible setback.



yeah exaclty . she might not even remember you. 
for the mean while :dc dc dc keep on deep conditionning. 
keep checking the ends,dust if.needed. baby those ends Well.

you might get away with it. no set back i hope


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

I mixed up a pre-poo with half a bottle of DR Organics manuka honey protein conditioner, Roux PC, carrot oil, avocado oil and HOT 6 oil I'm in love, my hair was so soft it felt like butter, detangled with such ease and hardly any hair loss, I loved it so much I mixed up the other half 

Right now I'm doing my protein DC which will be followed by a moisture DC, after an hour I will coat in oil to seal for another hour and then air dry in a braided bun. My hair better be grateful for this day long treat.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 3, 2013)

update. after taking down the 6 flexirods i slept with results :













my hair has more volume like this (im à fine haired...)

im at work so....dont mind the outfit ! lol


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 3, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> update. after taking down the 6 flexirods i slept with results :
> 
> my hair has more volume like this (im à fine haired...)
> 
> im at work so....dont mind the outfit ! lol



You and your hair look great! You hair looks very full and light. I love it!!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> update. after taking down the 6 flexirods i slept with results : my hair has more volume like this (im à fine haired...) im at work so....dont mind the outfit ! lol



coolsista-paris Your hair is looking great, I'm glad you're finding things that are working for you, it can be so difficult when your hair can't take much manipulation. Keep up the good work


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bump bump bump!!!!!

Going home today. I have never been so excited to deep condition in all my life lol. 

What's going on with everyone else? How are you? How is your hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2013)

dc'ed with ORS yesterday.  back in my bun today.  will be cowashing and dc'ing with Aussie 3 min.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 7, 2013)

Keeping to my new routine of co-washing and dc'ing more often and just bunning,


----------



## Evo-ny (Feb 7, 2013)

I think I almost got an inch of growth last month just by being consistent with everything. Water, vitamins, no heat, ps, m&s, dc, and sulphur mix. 

I can't exactly say which one is the most beneficial, but it's encouraging enough to keep it up. I can't wait to see how far I'll get if I don't slack off this year! Maybe even waist length, who knows? I'm pretty excited, I haven't seen any progress in a year due to my own negligence. Can't wait for the end of the year to get here!


----------



## manter26 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think I'm joining the bunning indefinitely crew. I brushed my hair up into a high bun last night and medium 2-strand twisted the ponytail and wrapped it in a bun. I think I'll rinse and repeat every 3 days.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 7, 2013)

so im going to try the onion and garlic juice tonight i need to start kicking things up a bit


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 7, 2013)

Is it to late for me to join that challenge or is it still possible? (I'm new to the forum and I'm French so, please, forgive my english)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 7, 2013)

manter26 said:


> I think I'm joining the bunning indefinitely crew. I brushed my hair up into a high bun last night and medium 2-strand twisted the ponytail and wrapped it in a bun. I think I'll rinse and repeat every 3 days.



i also twist my ponytail of my bun . i dont rinse though. i moisturize when needed


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 7, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Is it to late for me to join that challenge or is it still possible? (I'm new to the forum and I'm French so, please, forgive my english)



hello and welcome to thé forum ! 
send à private message to thé starter of this thread.

bienvenue encore: je suis française aussi. de paris ;-) 

à bientôt


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 7, 2013)

TeeBee said:


> Total newbie here! Hi all
> I'll be celebrating 2 YRS NATURAL on August 4, 2012..I won't be doing a length check until then (my own personal challenge)
> So as of right now, I only have an 'idea' of how long my hair actually is.
> To reach MBL would be an absolute dream..count me in, I think I can make it there by the beginning of next year.Hopefully right on time for my bday (Jan 12). Right, so down to business..
> ...



Riiiight. So a feeeeew changes, lol! Surprisingly I made MBL last month just as I'd hoped. However, my ends were trashy so I had 3-4 inches cut.



Now I'm back up above my bra strap, soo BSB right? I'm giving myself 6 months to get back to MBL. (Starting from Jan) So I'm gonna shoot for July 2013. 
I'm following the Curly Girl Method now, and it's done wonders for my hair!!





 Just sticking to low manipulation for styling.
Braidouts are my staple style.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 7, 2013)

Stinking from onion and garlic juice with castor oil im going to reach mbl stinking


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> Stinking from onion and garlic juice with castor oil im going to reach mbl stinking



By any means necessary!


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 8, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> hello and welcome to thé forum !
> send à private message to thé starter of this thread.
> 
> bienvenue encore: je suis française aussi. de paris ;-)
> ...


 
Thanks for the information.
Merci beaucoup!
(I'm a French girl from South America: from French Guiana)


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Still bunning!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 8, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Merci beaucoup!
> (I'm a French girl from South America: from French Guiana)



oh allright i see. many haitians there too. ( my friends from haïti and has most of her family in guiana)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 8, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Still bunning!



me too. it worked Well last year so ill do thé same this year but i will try to less manipulate the hair each day when i take down the bun. 
ill try better to moisturize the fragile fine stranded ends. they can break just by manipulations from moisturizing it!  this is crazy


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 8, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> oh allright i see. many haitians there too. ( my friends from haïti and has most of her family in guiana)


 
Yes, you're right. I never thought I would have found someone you knew French Guiana on the LongHairCareForum!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 8, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Yes, you're right. I never thought I would have found someone you knew French Guiana on the LongHairCareForum!



see! world is small huh?! lol


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 8, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> see! world is small huh?! lol


 
Yes, it is!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 8, 2013)

Checking In:

I received the results of my hair analysis this week and many of the things that were my tried and true methods have turned out to be bad for my hair. 

My daily cowashing has not been the best thing for my hair, in fact Jenn said that my hair was angry. I've been told that the water being on my hair so frequently has been causing my cuticles to open to rid itself of the excess and fray from having to be open so often. Jenn shared that I should focus on washing weekly and to rinse infrequently during the week if I'm wanting to get sweat off my scalp. I don't think I'll even be rinsing like that. What sux is that I love cowashing because it feels great but it's not worth the possibility of making my hair even more fragile than what it is.

My hair needs protein treatments every two weeks and the moisture will come from misting my hair daily with a water based leave in and sealing with EVCO. 

I was advised that if I braid my hair up that I should braid bigger because the manipulation causes mid shaft splits, which I have plenty of. Jenn reassured me that mss were typical to have but they're still an ugly sight, especially magnified. 

I need to cut a half an inch and dust from there, every eight weeks.  Jenn gave me a lot of great tips but I wanted to share the quick and dirty version instead of going on and on.

So, I will be taking my braids down soon and trimming that half inch, my spirit is hurting but I have to do what needs to be done.  From there, I will up the protein treatments and find a style that will allow me to start using Jenn's recommendations.  She encouraged me by saying that I will notice a tremendous difference in 90 days … we shall see.

I hope you all are doing well …

ETA: Received my written results and yes, I need to d/c after using protein. Guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 9, 2013)

NaturalfienD said:


> Checking In:
> 
> I received the results of my hair analysis this week and many of the things that were my tried and true methods have turned out to be bad for my hair.
> 
> ...



i found out on my own ...only 4 years after big.chop the things jenn stated. i know retain by:

-dusting everything 8-12 weeks
-if i braid they should be bigger braids 
-i protein dc every 2 weeks
-between washed i moisturize With scurl and seal or dont sometimes (i really listen to my hair and do whatever functionning on the feeling of.my hair)
-i personnaly bun my hair. my fine hair doesnt like twists and all.those natural ps...(that ive been doing since bc oh my....)
-i dont co wash between washes.
-as i dont use à lot of products i can go 10-14 days without washing .

everything jenn stated to you is working for me. i hope you'll get great résults.
last year was the first year i retained Well. my fine hair is finally touching bsl. at last!

oh and i only wear my hair down like 4 times à year. if i reach my final goal ill stop all that bunning 24/7 .... k wanna rock this hair!.

im now gonna try rollersetting this year (last year i blow.dried on.médium with tension method and my hair was great)... im gonna.try and see if there is à diffèrence with rollersets(its not direct heat ive heard)


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 9, 2013)

My hair has been straight for about three weeks now. Going to do Bantu knots to combat some of the frizz. Hoping to make it through February.


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 10, 2013)

Visibly it's to late to join the challenge. So I'll be supporting you ladies. You will make it this year!!
(Is it a Waist Length 2014 challenge yet?)


----------



## mayoo (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm setting myself a "Bun until March" Challenge. Wish me luck!


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 12, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I'm setting myself a "Bun until March" Challenge. Wish me luck!



I'm trying to do the same thing. Interestingly enough it seems like my hair fairs better in braided buns.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 12, 2013)

Me too bunning until march.... At least


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Everyone 

I am making good progress in my efforts to get MBL.  I wont measure again until my next relaxer which is 4/15/2013 - (12 weeks,  for me ) lol!  I have added jojoba and Amla oils into my reggie and started usine NuNaats Keratin Intensive Mask.  Life has been changed *snaps* 

HHG Ladies!


----------



## ImanAdero (Feb 12, 2013)

Haven't posted in here in a while. 


Still trucking along this hhj. Trying to figure out what my next hair style will be.


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 12, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Me too bunning until march.... At least


  Bunning until my anniversary in June. So far so good.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 12, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Keeping to my new routine of co-washing and dc'ing more often and just bunning,



caliscurls There are a lot of ladies that have had great progress and retention doing this, I hope it works out well for you.



Evo-ny said:


> I think I almost got an inch of growth last month just by being consistent with everything. Water, vitamins, no heat, ps, m&s, dc, and sulphur mix.



Evo-ny That's some excellent progress, congrats. Keep doing what you're doing, it's obviously working.



NaturalfienD said:


> Checking In:
> 
> I received the results of my hair analysis this week and many of the things that were my tried and true methods have turned out to be bad for my hair.
> 
> She encouraged me by saying that I will notice a tremendous difference in 90 days … we shall see.



NaturalfienD WOW! I'm excited for you that you had your hair analysed, but disappointed for you that your hair practices have been having an adverse affect on your strands, that must be hard to hear, especially when you've been trying so hard to keep your hair healthy. Hopefully you will see the results within the time frame Jenn gave you and your hair will move to the next level. I contacted Komaza and was delighted to learn that perform their analysis service for overseas clients, they even suggested that we could skype  instead of having a telephone follow-up. I intend to purchase the service too at some stage, I don't know that I'm ready to hear that all I've been doing has been wrong for my hair just yet, but I suppose that's the whole point of getting the service in the first place.



Naturelie said:


> Visibly it's to late to join the challenge. So I'll be supporting you ladies. You will make it this year!!(Is it a Waist Length 2014 challenge yet?)



Naturelie Our challenge host hasn't posted for a while so I'm assuming she has things going on IRL that is keeping her away from the boards, hopefully you may be able to squeeze a pass, if not you can always join the HL (Hip Length) 2014 challenge , there are some ladies in this challenge over there too.

KhandiB Your bun is really pretty, good luck with your stretch and I can't wait to see pics from your next length check.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 12, 2013)

I too am bunning for this month through to mid March when I get my next touch-up, I have various buns I wear but, just like caliscurls I prefer my hair in a braided bun, it doesn't look as cute as some of my other buns, but I feel that my hair is really protected, especially my ends when it's in a braided bun.

I hope we all get great retention and progress for our bunning efforts freckledface, RegaLady, mayoo, caliscurls and anyone else who is bunning, I'm looking forward to the updates and the first check point.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey angelOfTheNorth

I am happy to hear that Komaza can analyze your hair although you are overseas, that is dope!  That is awesome that they are accommodating your living situation by offering to Skype with you to share your results, that is very kind!!  

ITA with everything you said, especially the difficulty in hearing that MANY of the things that one does to her hair causes more harm than good.  I have to be honest and tell y'all that I fantasized about hearing how I was doing everything perfectly and that I should keep it up; imagine how my ego was deflated when she dropped that bomb on me.   When she shared her recommendations, I was sad because I was seriously grinding in terms of getting my hair right.  I felt a bit silly because I was doing so much and still having issues.  But once I got out of my feelings, I was okay.  

Whenever you feel you are ready to take that plunge, please share your results! You might hear news that is not too tough on the ears ...  <3


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 12, 2013)

Checking In:

Over the weekend, I removed all of my mini braids and started the recommendations that Jenn shared with me.  Last night, (while the moon was getting bigger AND in Pisces ) I went ahead and trimmed that half of an inch.  My hubby was totally against it but he lived.  I got to be honest, I could see a difference in my hair when I got rid of those raggedy ends.  The curl pattern was enhanced and when I manipulated my hair, I had no breakage ... 

I used the rest of my Aphogee 2-step and only used the balancing moisturizer in terms of conditioning.  I know, I know- typically, a really good d/c is required after the 2-step but my recommendation stated nothing about d/cing.  I will monitor my hair and if I notice something not quite right, I will d/c at that point.  I completed the evening by spritzing my hair with my leave-in moisturizer and sealed with EVCO.  Now I am on the hunt for a good protein conditioner that is not as strong as the 2-step.  I thought about getting something from Komaza but Ion feel like doing the shipping and waiting thing ... to keep my life easy, I might buy the Aphogee reconstructor.  I will figure it out at some point.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## freckledface (Feb 13, 2013)

NaturalfienD  the only thing I've found my hair always agrees with is gpb although you've prob already tried it. It feels light but my hair is always so much stronger but in a way that you can't tell unless you were lookin for it. Make sense? Lol in other words its not crunchy lol. Good luck. Seems Luke you've got a new start. Fun stuff.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ladies, where do you consider MBL

I'm still confused by where it is, and possibly if I can claim it.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 13, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> I'm trying to do the same thing. Interestingly enough it seems like my hair fairs better in braided buns.


 
Mine does too but I don't like how small they look on my head  Especially because I never do them tightly (scared of losing my hairline) so they look awkward


----------



## mayoo (Feb 13, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Me too bunning until march.... At least


 
Yay! Good luck!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 13, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Ladies, where do you consider MBL
> 
> I'm still confused by where it is, and possibly if I can claim it.


 
MixedGirl I think it's when you're totally clear of your bra strap but not at WL at all yet.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 13, 2013)

mayoo said:


> MixedGirl I think it's when you're totally clear of your bra strap but not at WL at all yet.



oh yay! so Im there then. But my hair is so layered that my shortest layers are like shoulder length.

Im going to wait another month or so when my hair will be about 1.5 inches below my bra strap to claim it.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 13, 2013)

mayoo thanks I love Bunning!! If you have any fly buns we would love for you to share (so I can brorrow a style or 2 lol)


----------



## Sanity (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 1.7 inches of new growth. At 11 weeks post! 4 more weeks left!! (God help me!)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 14, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Ladies, where do you consider MBL
> 
> I'm still confused by where it is, and possibly if I can claim it.



MixedGirl - see my post at this link, but it really depends on the length of your own back. So for me MBL is at the bottom of my bra strap.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 14, 2013)

yesterday i mixed  castor oil to s curl.....my hair is very moisturized but felt greasy some how. on the next day (today) it felt great and no longer greasy. i feel as if my hair is thicker (castor oil effect i guess).

i need very low manipulation on my thick strands.
when i moosturize and try sealing...hair remaining  in my hands...breakage i thing. so fragile.

thats why i tried castor with scurl and i dont need to seal . its like 2 in 1. 
im gonna finish up the mini mix i made then do it next time with less castor oil.

ps:usually castor is too heavy for my strands but this seems to work Well.
ill be expérimenting ,cool.


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 15, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> MixedGirl - see my post at this link, but it really depends on the length of your own back. So for me MBL is at the bottom of my bra strap.



thank you!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Feb 15, 2013)

*UPDATE:* I took down an two stand twist to measure my length yesterday and to my disbelief i am FINALLY BSL....I just couldn't believe it i have been APL for at least 2 years (if not longer) i started to think terminal length was apl for me....Im soo glad DC'ing and trims are my hair savior...I am on a strict regimine this year and i have 2 inches or so to MBL and will do my best to reach that by the summer.....I know bsl is nothing to alot of ladies here, but i feel like i struck gold ...I cant wait to reach MBL!!!!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 15, 2013)

LightEyedMami said:


> UPDATE: I took down an two stand twist to measure my length yesterday and to my disbelief i am FINALLY BSL....I just couldn't believe it i have been APL for at least 2 years (if not longer) i started to think terminal length was apl for me....Im soo glad DC'ing and trims are my hair savior...I am on a strict regimine this year and i have 2 inches or so to MBL and will do my best to reach that by the summer.....I know bsl is nothing to alot of ladies here, but i feel like i struck gold ...I cant wait to reach MBL!!!!



So happy for you!!!


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 15, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> yesterday i mixed  castor oil to s curl.....my hair is very moisturized but felt greasy some how. on the next day (today) it felt great and no longer greasy. i feel as if my hair is thicker (castor oil effect i guess).
> 
> ps:usually castor is too heavy for my strands but this seems to work Well.
> ill be expérimenting ,cool.



coolsista-paris I keep reading about ladies who find castor oil too thick to use on its own mixing it with lighter oils, apparently you get all the benefits without the thickness of of the oil or its weight on your strands.



LightEyedMami said:


> *UPDATE:* I took down an two stand twist to measure my length yesterday and to my disbelief i am FINALLY BSL....I just couldn't believe it i have been APL for at least 2 years (if not longer) i started to think terminal length was apl for me....Im soo glad DC'ing and trims are my hair savior...I am on a strict regimine this year and i have 2 inches or so to MBL and will do my best to reach that by the summer.....I know bsl is nothing to alot of ladies here, but i feel like i struck gold ...I cant wait to reach MBL!!!!



Congratulations LightEyedMami, I'm glad you finally got there, especially after waiting 2 years for it, I hope you get to MBL ASAP


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 15, 2013)

double post


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 16, 2013)

Angel of the North :

 yeah. Its amazing. I was surprised. 2 days after moisturizing with that mixn here i am, hair is still moisturized and SO SOFT. i love it.

Now i feel : its not greasy, not heavy, just soft and strong.

My hair felt fluffy some how (fine strands) before using it. When i added the spray i was like "what the hell did i do, my hair feels heavy,greasy,weard but with lots more volume/thickness"

Next day "wow my hair is great and feels full" ! 

Im gonna dust tomorrow if i have time.


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 16, 2013)

Washed my hair last night, did some protein Aphogee and a moisturizing DC. I plan to wear a top knot bun tonight for a dinner party. So I am currently stretching my hair out with twists. I am using weave to cover up my real hair because I want to keep protecting my hair. 

I noticed a few pieces of broken hair in the sink, so I will try low manipulation in buns from here until summer. The cowashing thing is good, but it is too much manipulation for me. I also plan to return back to my NJoy concotion, because I really was getting great growth with this mix. I will be full BSL by June.


----------



## freckledface (Feb 16, 2013)

Dying for a length check but holding out until my relaxer. I'm 10 weeks post and my hair is doing great. I actually feel more comfortable with all this NG. so saying the Ima try and strecth this one out til April.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 17, 2013)

**Repost from HL 2014**
Detangled my hair after a long day of selling Girl Scout cookies ... Detangled with my new TRESemme Flawless Curls conditioner that i got for $2! its thw Huge 39 oz. one so i said why not! I really like it for detangling and i love that it comes with a pump.
Heres some pics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















This is probably the normal amount of hair comes from my weekly detangle sessions.. not sure if that good or not but i think its fine.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks jprayze and Angel of the North


----------



## tasha7239 (Feb 18, 2013)

RegaLady said:
			
		

> Washed my hair last night, did some protein Aphogee and a moisturizing DC. I plan to wear a top knot bun tonight for a dinner party. So I am currently stretching my hair out with twists. I am using weave to cover up my real hair because I want to keep protecting my hair.
> 
> I noticed a few pieces of broken hair in the sink, so I will try low manipulation in buns from here until summer. The cowashing thing is good, but it is too much manipulation for me. I also plan to return back to my NJoy concotion, because I really was getting great growth with this mix. I will be full BSL by June.



I noticed some breakage today too. I have been doing way too much to hair these past three weeks (flatiron, rollersets, etc). I did a cowash and now I'm back in a bun. I will be bunning everyday until May. I am going to start using the NJoy mix as soon as my JBCO comes in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 19, 2013)

31 days post and today is the first time I've noticed the "wrinkle" that signals new growth for me. I'm very pleased with that.  I believe I could really make MBL this year!  I'm already at my longest ever, anything past this would be a record.


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 1 inch left to go before I reach mbl. I will post a pic in April hopefully


----------



## mayoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Just used a water + conditioner mix spritz (instead of just water) on my hair with some EVOO... Felt great while I was doing it  but I'll see what it looks like in the morning...


----------



## mayoo (Feb 23, 2013)

I just did this month's length check for the Sistawithrealhair challenge  

You can watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyj23F6IDEk


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 23, 2013)

i am mad at myself!! last night my head was soooo itchy . i guess i had build up... so i was too lazy do do sections as i usually do.... it was not so bad in thé shower.

BUT THEN I AIRDRIED in braids like my first years of being natural. DRY HAIR AND BREAKAGE !!!!!
i tried blow drying to catch up my mistakes...pfff it just kept breaking.

girls DONT BE LAZY. NEVER!! i was à fool here. my hair does better with heat in my reggie. heat to stretch,straighten.

its like my hair doesnt enjoy being natural...

i threw lots in thé  bin


----------



## mayoo (Feb 25, 2013)

what I learned about my hair this week: 

My hair doesn’t like to be ‘spritzed’. It isn’t a sufficient amount of water at all. Instead, it’s much more effective to rinse in the shower and fully saturate, before gently squeezing and then applying my leave-in.

Goodbye dry/crunchy ends!!!!!!!


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 28, 2013)

So...I straightened my hair for the first time since December and was shocked to see that I was grazing MBL. It looked pretty scraggly though (sigh) so I trimmed off about an inch. The good news is that I wasn't expecting to see MBL until December of this year, now I know it will be a reality. 

At 10 weeks post I'm trying to hold off relaxing until 12 weeks..but we'll see. The only thing I hate abt being relaxed is detangling, it takes like 90 min, sometimes 2 hrs! Natural, never had an issue. I'm 3/4 straight, 1/4 texlaxed, next touch up will be a deeper texlax.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 6, 2013)

Bump....

On the fence as to whether I should end this stretch or try to go longer. I've been eyeballing Roux 619, heard its great for transitioners so I may break down and buy some today. 

Also noticed my hair feels better when I roll it at night with a flexirod as opposed to just bunning it so may do a curlformer set this weekend


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 6, 2013)

Sill here and still bunning and baggying. Buns, bags and hats have been my hair of choice this winter. I can count on one hand how many times my hair faced the cold, lol.


----------



## karlajamaica (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Ladies!  I can't believe I have not updated since October!  I put my hair in over-size kinky twists in November and never looked back.  I am still rocking them now... just washed them this morning.  Of course, I do maintenance and detangle, but I have not worn my hair "out" since November.  

This is the longest I have protective styled since I was in high school, and that's before I knew what protective styling was!

I will measure on April 30th (marking calendar).  I am also promising myself now that I will wear my hair out on June 1st.  That will be a good time to trim my hair in time for summer.



karlajamaica said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm Jamaica. I am excited to join in... if a bit late.
> 
> Current Length - About 2 inches past APL. My last measurement was 10.5 inches. That was before my recent 3 months of wigging, so I am guessing my current length at roughly 12 inches. [Edit: took a picture on 10/14... see below].  I like measuring with inches, but will translate that to body parts for the challenge. I'm 5'2 with a short torso... which I never thought of as a good thing until now! Lol. WL for me is 17 inches from the nape.
> 
> ...


----------



## ImanAdero (Mar 7, 2013)

Currently in 20 braids and trying to figure out what to do with my hair next. 

I'm also itching to but a new product lol. But I will remain strong and not buy anything new until I have significantly used up some stuff.


----------



## tasha7239 (Mar 8, 2013)

Checking in!

Still bunning....with some breakageerplexed. My hair has been acting crazy lately and nothing I do seems to be working. 

On another note, I will be transitioning. Back in 2007/2008, I had my first set of kinky twists. Kept them in for awhile and didnt realize that I had to detangle my hair first before getting in the shower. I dont have to say what happened because I am sure you already know . Well I said f it. My hair is thick and it will bounce back so I ripped through the matted hair and tangles and pulled out damn near all my hair. The next day as you know my hair was much, much thinner. It looked like a chicken. In 2009, I joined the site and started really taking care of my hair. It grew, but the the thickness never came back. I have reading a lot lately on here. I never could figure out why my flat ironed hair never looked like the next persons. It may seem obvious but it didnt dawn on me until yesterday that it was because my hair was thin. It only looks good in a rollerset. And dont let me get a fresh relaxer, its flat and I look like a rat. In the front you can see my scalp so I have started texlaxing. I go on RR in April. I plan on seeing a dermatologist just to see if its anything else I can do. I have to confess, I really have not tried to do anything. I will start doing scalp massages and more research. I also work with some guys from India who will be bringing me some products back. For the past month, I have also been eating better and really drinking more water. Since I am being honest, if hair growth and eating are directly related....Im screwed. 

By the end of the year if nothing works, I will cut my hair to APL. It seems to look fuller at that point. 

Anyway...here are some pictures.

The first one is from August of last year. I had her to texlax the front but its still flat and "dead" looking. The second is a roller set the same month. I love my hair in this picture....but it was still very thin. 

*Excusethe coloring. I didnt want to put her face on here and she not know**.

Ok sorry for the long post.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mayoo (Mar 9, 2013)

Banding until tomorrow  Then I'm gonna try Teyona Paris' Award Show hairstyle for the week


----------



## freckledface (Mar 10, 2013)

My hair is doing really good. I'm just letting her do her thang. I've been sticking to my Reggie and honestly its gotten boring but my hair seems to like it. I wore it out all weekend and even though it felt weird and I feel a little guilty for not Bunning it was nice.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 10, 2013)

My hair has been doing wonderful! I blowdried it and was AMAZED at the progress I made. The progress was so good I damped my hair and went back to bunning. I have a goal to meet, so I wont be enjoying my hair just yet,lol.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a moment of sanity Friday night. Remember how I cut off an inch two weeks ago? Well Friday night, around 11 PM, I was frustrated as I was doing my M&S routine because even though they looked healthy my ends kept tangling up. So I said, forget it, grabbed the scissors, looked in the mirror all agitated, cut off another half inch, bunned it up without looking, and went to bed.

Saturday, I woke up worried that I'd made a knee jerk late night decision but when I took my hair down I realized that my moment of sanity was really a moment of clarity. Yes. My hair feels so much better now, looks thicker, I can get my fingers through it with ease, and the ends aren't getting all tangled up anymore. I don't regret it one bit.

Will I still make MBL this year? You better believe it! And now it'll look better when I get there as long as I keep my dusting up.

Happy Sunday Ladies and HHG!


----------



## freckledface (Mar 13, 2013)

thought id share some pictures of my hair  the first one is from this past weekend when I went out.( Excuse my SO in the background looking crazy) I wore a braid out and it just got a life of its ownas the night went on. the 2nd is from when i relaxed on monday. Ill  do a real length check soon but i had to get a peek at what i my length is.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 13, 2013)

freckledface I love how full and smooth your braid out looks


----------



## mayoo (Mar 13, 2013)

My hairstyle that is now gone now 

In other words, my knock-off curlformers from ebay arrived


----------



## freckledface (Mar 13, 2013)

caliscurls thank you! 

mayoo it was nice!! Be sure to post pics from the curlformers


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 14, 2013)

i tried some ecostyler gel...the olive oil one... it says its helps keep moisture and all that...no résidue

my hair was dried out with it!!  that had not happen in à long time.

conclusion : s curl for ever . it moisturizes and doesnt make flakes  

love the spray and i like their gel.

what à waste of money even if.its not à lot. ..


----------



## Mskraizy (Mar 17, 2013)

*Is it too late for me to join in this challenge? I just signed up here, but I feel I could make MBL this year!*


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey ladies just want to share a little length check update here is my comparison pics


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Mar 21, 2013)

This is the correct order


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice progress rachelpierre7385! Judging how close your hair is to WL looks like you've made MBL


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Nice progress rachelpierre7385! Judging how close your hair is to WL looks like you've made MBL



Yes congratulations!!!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i tried some ecostyler gel...the olive oil one... it says its helps keep moisture and all that...no résidue
> 
> my hair was dried out with it!!  that had not happen in à long time.
> 
> ...



How did you use the ecostyler?  how did you apply it?

I think it works based as a styling gel.  A lot of ppl use it to smooth their edges for buns and done use it for hold and curl definition for wash n gos.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey ladies.  Just a quick check in,  I hope to be BSL by June and MBL by September, of course December at the latest.  Adding vitamins to my regimen this year is really helping.


----------



## growbaby (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm grazing BSL! You all will be seeing a lot more of me around these parts lol


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Mar 22, 2013)

Used my one year heat pass today. Omly used heat with the flat iron, my sister can work magic with a blow dryer on the cool setting.  Thanks to no heat, mn, and bunning since December im getting way better retention then I was when I didnt this time last year.  Closing in on MBL !


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 22, 2013)

jprayze said:


> How did you use the ecostyler?  how did you apply it?
> 
> I think it works based as a styling gel.  A lot of ppl use it to smooth their edges for buns and done use it for hold and curl definition for wash n gos.



i just added it to dry hair. 
when i do that with s curl ive no problem. dont know why. the ingrédients maybe :-(


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 23, 2013)

I really think I can make it to MBL in December. Check out my length check video 

http://youtu.be/LJ3-G5uA_7w





-Instagram hairdelacreme


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 25, 2013)

Just re-installed my weave & I wanna say the beginning if May I will take it down & actually wear my real hair so I can do my length check. I've been using my JBCO on my edges & takings hair vitamins daily.


----------



## freckledface (Mar 26, 2013)

Dusted last night. It had been 7 weeks. Not sure how often I should dust though seeing as I protective style like 99% of the time . I may wear my hair down once a month. This time I just finger combed my hair pulled the ends and trimmed a VERY little bit. Then I twisted my hair to keep it out the way and decided to trim at the little hairs that were sticking out. I read you should cut those because its breakage but I don't believe all that. I just think I got a better over all dusting since my hair is not all the same length. 


How often are you ladies dusting? I don't wanna over do it because I can/will/have been scissor happy in the past.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 26, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Dusted last night. It had been 7 weeks. Not sure how often I should dust though seeing as I protective style like 99% of the time . I may wear my hair down once a month. This time I just finger combed my hair pulled the ends and trimmed a VERY little bit. Then I twisted my hair to keep it out the way and decided to trim at the little hairs that were sticking out. I read you should cut those because its breakage but I don't believe all that. I just think I got a better over all dusting since my hair is not all the same length.
> 
> 
> How often are you ladies dusting? I don't wanna over do it because I can/will/have been scissor happy in the past.


 
Funny I was just thinking about doing this. But my last trim was in November and like you I PS 99% of the time. I looked at my ends yesterday and they look really good. I may dust in May, that will be 6 months from my last trim. If I wore my hair down alot and used alot of heat I would do it sooner. But since  I don't see a need, I am going to wait.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Mar 26, 2013)

Ladies!!!

      What does it do??!! I have missed reading posts and posting; my life was super hectic (in a good way) but that is over and I am back.  Since my last post, I have been doing the things that Jenn recommended.  I trimmed that 1/2 inch and have been having positive results so far.  I don't have a bunch of broken hairs in my hands or on my sink like I used to.  My ends feel much better and my hair looks fuller.  I have been doing protein treatments biweekly and following up with a good deep conditioner.  freckledface, thanks again for the GPB recommendation.  I have never tried it but I have heard great things about the product (and your hair seems to like it because it is lovely!)  I was all set to get it but when I saw that $16.99, I sat the bottle back on the shelf.  (I got to get my money up before I purchase that product.) Until that happens, I will use the Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor as a mild protein treatment.  I am getting good results with the 2 Minute and looking forward to trying the GPB in the near future.  

       I have not had a chance to wash weekly as I was told to, so I wash biweekly.  I had the intention of doing biweekly washes but I don't like wearing my hair in its natural state right now- I find that my ends tangle hella even though I have modified my regimen.  After washing and doing a protein/moisture dc, I either wrap my hair or twist it to dry.  Once it has dried, I flat iron my hair and do one pass.  I don't wear my hair down (it doesn't look great to me) so I pin it up or wear it in a bun.  I am considering trying out a bunning challenge to see if I can get this 1.5 inch to make it to BSL by June/July; I feel like I have been 1.5 inches away from BSL for about nine months.

       I continue to take vitamins, drink water, and eat well.  I am hopeful that I get those inches I am looking for.  I need to dust every eight weeks according to Jenn, so I will do that in mid-April; gotta catch those splits before they give me the blues. Oh and mayoo, your hair is super beautiful! 

I hope you all are doing well ... <3


----------



## growbaby (Mar 26, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Dusted last night. It had been 7 weeks. Not sure how often I should dust though seeing as I protective style like 99% of the time . I may wear my hair down once a month. This time I just finger combed my hair pulled the ends and trimmed a VERY little bit. Then I twisted my hair to keep it out the way and decided to trim at the little hairs that were sticking out. I read you should cut those because its breakage but I don't believe all that. I just think I got a better over all dusting since my hair is not all the same length.
> 
> How often are you ladies dusting? I don't wanna over do it because I can/will/have been scissor happy in the past.



I personally only trim when needed, last yr I did a total of 2 trims & 2 dusting's. I've already done 1 trim and 1 dusting so far this year, but again I did it because it was needed


----------



## freckledface (Mar 26, 2013)

naturalfeind thank you for the compliment  and I pay 10$ on the ground for GPB but its 8$ and some change on vitacost. I don't have it like that either. My staple will not cost me that much lol. I go through way too much conditioner for all that lol.  Oh and good to see ya around again


----------



## freckledface (Mar 26, 2013)

RegaLady & growbaby as I was dusting my ends didn't look bad at all. I've just seen so many people giving themselves a setback for trying not to cut. Welp I'm gonna grow my scissors away   ( that's the only way I won't cut.) I'll buy a new pair when I need a trim.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 27, 2013)

I've dusted twice this year, but I only dust on **good** days according to the Morocco method.  I had to get a little dust in for the spring equinox. On the 2nd dust, I just did the front because its slightly heat damaged so it needs a little more help.  Too much flipping and feathering my bangs in my early hair journey.

NaturalfienD good to see you back!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Argghhhhhhh! This bunning is driving me up the wall!!!  I want to blowdry my hair, and rock a braidout or spring. Whats a girl to do? I have 2.5-3 inches before I reach my goal. Sigh


----------



## mayoo (Mar 27, 2013)

NaturalfienD said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> What does it do??!! I have missed reading posts and posting; my life was super hectic (in a good way) but that is over and I am back. Since my last post, I have been doing the things that Jenn recommended. I trimmed that 1/2 inch and have been having positive results so far. I don't have a bunch of broken hairs in my hands or on my sink like I used to. My ends feel much better and my hair looks fuller. I have been doing protein treatments biweekly and following up with a good deep conditioner. @freckledface, thanks again for the GPB recommendation. I have never tried it but I have heard great things about the product (and your hair seems to like it because it is lovely!) I was all set to get it but when I saw that $16.99, I sat the bottle back on the shelf.  (I got to get my money up before I purchase that product.) Until that happens, I will use the Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor as a mild protein treatment. I am getting good results with the 2 Minute and looking forward to trying the GPB in the near future.
> 
> ...


 
thank-you!!!!


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Just want to come in to check in and give an update on my hair.  I have been really lazy with my hair care practices and have only been able to deep condition and shampoo my hair 1 every 3 weeks.  I know this is not good, but I think I will go back to weekly or bi-weekly when Summer comes around again. I am still using Aubrey Organics clarifying shampoo and Giovanni's Smooth as Silk (my staple) products for cleansing, I use Aussie Moist 3 Minute and Shea Moisture Mask for deep conditioning and I use Giovanni Smooth as Silk for conditioning and Aphogee 2 minute protien treatments once a month.  I am protective styling 99.9% of the time like others have mentioned, so I have not kept my hair out long enough in the past 4 months to see if my ends even needed a trim.  I believe I did give myself a light dusting last December while my hair was still in it's curly state, but the next time I straighten my hair I will probably run my split ender through my hair.  I plan on purchasing another lace wig in the near future because they just work for me...I will be washing my hair this weekend and maybe even doing a curlformer set or flexi rod set for Easter Sunday, if I do I will be sure to take pics.  Well that's all I have for now.  Happy Hair Growing MBL Challenge Ladies!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven’t checked in in a while, But Im 9 weeks post and will be relaxing in 3 weeks, maybe, if I can make it.  I haven’t measured since December, but when I did, I was grazing BSL, so hopefully I have made some progress since I haven’t been using heat that often, and been PS’n .  Its getting harder and harder every time I wash to deal with this NG that Im having, not used to this,


----------



## freckledface (Mar 28, 2013)

I WANT THAT BRAID!!! KhandiB


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2013)

freckledface - Thanks!! Im glad you like it !! It took me like 5 times to get it right,


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Mar 29, 2013)

Checking in:  Washed my hair yesterday, and was able to grab my hair easily from behind.  I'm thinking that puts me at BSL, but won't claim it till next wash day when I can do an official length check.  Still sticking to my reggie, but growth has been slow since I started washing every 1-2 weeks.  I've been really lazy about it...detangling is a PITA.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 29, 2013)

i washed today w/ clarifying shamooo + apoghee 2 step treatment then flat ironned.

i needed to wear it straight cause i felt like throwing on à relaxer.... im loosing patience. thats à problem. this stupid fine hair can annoy me!!

i plan on braiding w/ extensions in like 2-3 weeks.

in may im going on à romantic weekend to venise with hubby. leaving thé kids in paris with grandpa. yayyy lol

and i will have NO TIME for this hair. so braids it will be !

from there ill start my personal challenge of 1 month (or 6 weeks) braids ,then thé next month my hair in à bun . That until december. i need better retention ....


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the first length check this Sunday, which will also be wash day. I'm planning to do a protein treatment too.


----------



## Angel of the North (Mar 29, 2013)

djkforeal you look like you're at MBL 

KhandiB I love your side braid


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd (Mar 30, 2013)

Just checking in...I have been doing more of the same:  Braidouts, Low Manipulation, Washing and Dcing every two weeks, and using mostly natural prouducts.  My length check is in my siggy.  How far would you ladies say I am from MBL?


----------



## Lexsmarie (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies.... Here is my quarterly update. I am not impressed but better to have slow progress than negative results. So, my patience and confidence still have an eye for the MBL prize by December 2013.  HHG!!


----------



## Realhairdontcare (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is a length check update also posted from the bsl 2013 thread. The first pic is a comparison from sept til now and the second pic is April length check along with a length check in a tank top.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I'll be grazing MBL by December. Not fully there, but I'm still in this!


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 2, 2013)

Gonna check in:


I think adding biotin to my regimen really helped for some reason. I feel like my hair is actually growing, and I've only been taking it for a month. 

Photos below show length in Early February (2/8/13) and March 31. This is my "official BSL/MBL bra" and I feel oh so close. I'll be straightening in Early May and with that a trim, but hopefully I'll be even closer!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 3, 2013)

Checking In:

      I washed, d/c my ends over the weekend (I didn't have time for the whole head), and flat ironed.  I am wearing buns and treating my ends as good as possible.  I checked the length of my hair while doing my bun and I feel like my growth has stalled out.  Now that we are in the second quarter of the year, Ion know how realistic it is to grow and retain five or so inches by December.  Forgive my whining, I am feeling some kind of way though. 

       This weekend, I will wash, do a protein treatment (anyone else feeling Chicoro's protein treatment video; when my $$ gets up I am trying it out), after that, I will follow-up with a moisture d/c, and then flat iron.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## mayoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything. 
gonna re-do it in a couple of days


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 5, 2013)

I need to find a length check bra, I keep switching them around. Here's my length check for this term.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Angel of the North !!!

This weekend, Im fighting the urge to relax, I am 11 weeks post and my head is itching like crazy!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 5, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything.
> gonna re-do it in a couple of days


 
GAWEOUS!

I will be there by the end of summer. You seem to be MBL already!


----------



## Carmelella (Apr 5, 2013)

mayoo said:
			
		

> Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything.
> gonna re-do it in a couple of days



With a head of hair like that I think it's obvious that you're way done with this challenge! No length check shirt needed!  So full!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is my April measure.. Pretty Happy 
The first pic is from my December 2012 measure, I guess Starting Point for this year and the 2nd pic is from yesterday.  I am officially BSL 
I still have work to do on my thickness, but Im pretty happy, considering I thought I didn’t get much growth between the measures !!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Gonna check in:
> 
> 
> I think adding biotin to my regimen really helped for some reason. I feel like my hair is actually growing, and I've only been taking it for a month.
> ...



your bra is MBL!  you will be there soon!  you wear it very low.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> Here is my April measure.. Pretty Happy
> The first pic is from my December 2012 measure, I guess Starting Point for this year and the 2nd pic is from yesterday.  I am officially BSL
> I still have work to do on my thickness, but Im pretty happy, considering I thought I didn’t get much growth between the measures !!



congrats honey! it looks good! and that is some good growth!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys can see, this fool was wearing the wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything.
> gonna re-do it in a couple of days



you look close to WL!  get on outta here and head to the WL challenge!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Gang I've been on but silent lately because I'm a bit disgusted with my hair   I'll get over it... So I've been bunning, exclusively, I don't even want to look at it until June. 

Looks like everyone is making great progress!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 9, 2013)

KhandiB, ImanAdero, LoveArianna, Lexsmarie, SouthernScienceNerd - looking good ladies!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 9, 2013)

Thinking about trying my hand at roller setting ... my ends are not appreciating this every week flat iron business.  My ends do not have an appreciation for twist outs either ... my ends do not have an appreciation for much these days.  Looking forward to next week because a dusting is in order.  

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 9, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Gonna check in:
> 
> 
> I think adding biotin to my regimen really helped for some reason. I feel like my hair is actually growing, and I've only been taking it for a month.
> ...


 
Beautiful hair! I can't wait to approach this length!


----------



## growbaby (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey! Checking in.. Just deep conditioning before i put in twists for a twistout tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2013)

i may wash my hair one of these days....


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 10, 2013)

Cut another 3/4 inch off in addition to my 1 inch 6 weeks ago. As with last time I feel good about it. My primary issue now and what lead to why I feel the need to cut so much is impatience   can someone tell me where to buy this in bulk?! 

So I'm hanging at BSL at my longest layer, I may just hang here until June we'll see. Since I've been texlaxing more I finally see my thickness returning   when I twist my hair there's a distinct difference in bulk as I move from the first 4 inches and then gradually down - why did i ever try bone straight! 

Back to bun this baby up... HHG!


----------



## ezina (Apr 11, 2013)

Just purchased a lace wig so I could boost my ps-ing power. I've been at BSL for far too long.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been so tired after work most days to do anything with my hair. I just throw on my scarf and that's it. I've started cowashing every other day so I hope that makes up for me not m&s like I usually do. Still in a bun though.I hope I'm grazing mbl by June. If I am I plan on cutting back to bra strap so I can thicken my ends up and go from there.


----------



## mayoo (Apr 11, 2013)

Been co-washing about 3x a week lately and will probably keep on this as it gets warmer. 

Also been wet bunning


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2013)

going to focus on my ends and quiet the urge to cut them all of the time.  i'm going to go even more easy on product and see if i can go with washing my hair once a week instead of every couple of days. i am trying to do this while stretching.  i am too busy and kind of lazy to relax, so i am going to try my best to avoid breakage.

i really hope to be MBL by late summer.  i know i should be BSL or touching it by June.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 12, 2013)

i was féd up of my splits and layers so i cut my hair back to apl. hoping that now retention will be better. im gonna dust more frequently. like every 8 weeks (fine hair here).

i really wont make it to mbl this year..... :-( 
i think its better if i step out of this challenge .
i'll keep lurking as i liked it here though lol !

good luck ladies


----------



## freckledface (Apr 12, 2013)

coolsista-paris #1 we want pics!! #2 hate to see ya go so of course you should stick around you never know what may happen anyways!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was féd up of my splits and layers so i cut my hair back to apl. hoping that now retention will be better. im gonna dust more frequently. like every 8 weeks (fine hair here).
> 
> i really wont make it to mbl this year..... :-(
> i think its better if i step out of this challenge .
> ...



when did that happen?  i wouldn't step out.  NikkiQ had her hair cut to SL and she still made APL in the same year.  give your hair 6 months and see where it goes.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 12, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> when did that happen?  i wouldn't step out.  NikkiQ had her hair cut to SL and she still made APL in the same year.  give your hair 6 months and see where it goes.



i have trouble beleiving in my hair to retain. if i had thick hair instead of fine, maybd id be more positive 

wow nikki had some great growth and rétention there ! lucky girl!!! NikkiQ 

im gonna put braids in next week or thé one after.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 12, 2013)

shortdub78...how are you feeling? Better I hope!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 12, 2013)

freckledface said:


> coolsista-paris #1 we want pics!! #2 hate to see ya go so of course you should stick around you never know what may happen anyways!



cut it here:




from here


i get trouble retaining so..... im sad i went back but i guess i needed it. hair feels better. looks thicker


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2013)

felic1 said:


> shortdub78...how are you feeling? Better I hope!



felic1
the bronchitis has finally cleared up and i'm still recovering from my surgery, but everything is healing nicely!  

thank you so much for asking!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm still here. Since my last trim was December 2012, I'm going to purchase some hair scissors and snip the ends of the plaits in my hair. Also, I'm employing the LOC Method in my regimen. I like the I don't have to moisturize and seal daily since I can go an extra day with moisture. I'll be going to Vegas next weekend. But, I'm rocking a wig for protection.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 13, 2013)

shortdub78 ....is little man home yet? I hope so!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 13, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was féd up of my splits and layers so i cut my hair back to apl. hoping that now retention will be better. im gonna dust more frequently. like every 8 weeks (fine hair here).
> 
> i really wont make it to mbl this year..... :-(
> i think its better if i step out of this challenge .
> ...



coolsista-paris your hair will probably take off now. My hair is fine too and even though I've given myself two decent cuts recently my retention is excellent.  I'm hoping since I have cut so much I can just dust too next time. Hang in there with us lady!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 13, 2013)

shortdub78, I am happy you are on the mend; I didn't know you weren't well before.  Very happy things are improving health wise for you … God is good!!!

coolsista-paris, I looked at your pix and unless I'm bugging your hair is still at a length to achieve your goal by December.  I know you've been in the hair game for a while and heat has been kind to you at times but do you think there's a possibility that the flat ironing is the cause of the issue (the splits)?  
I don't have that much room to talk, considering I flat ironed every week for 4/5 weeks.  What I've noticed was my ends were super dried out and snappy even though I'd d/c with moisture and used an amount of heat that was reasonable.  Although I like straightened hair for styling, I can't use heat as often as I planned … trying my luck at rollers as I type.
In the end every head of hair is different but I'm curious to hear your thoughts on the possibility of flat ironing being the culprit.  Regardless of what you choose to do (leaving the challenge or staying), I'm cheering for ya.  HHG!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2013)

felic1 said:


> shortdub78 ....is little man home yet? I hope so!



oh yes he is and he is just being a little greedy monster! he had his one month check up and he is doing very well, plus he gained three more pounds!  his breathing is normal.  i guess it took some time for his lungs and nose to clear.


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 13, 2013)

Length check!!



Back on track. MBL is around the 4-5 mark on this shirt for me. I'll for sure get there by summer.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 14, 2013)

TeeBee that's not far at all. You'll definitely make it


----------



## mayoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions). 
Hope to have them in for about a month  
Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 14, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> TeeBee that's not far at all. You'll definitely make it



caliscurls
Thank you!! I'm excited


----------



## TeeBee (Apr 14, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions).
> Hope to have them in for about a month
> Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day



No extensions? Whooooa. They're amazing!!


----------



## mayoo (Apr 14, 2013)

TeeBee Thank-you!


----------



## koolkittychick (Apr 14, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions).
> Hope to have them in for about a month
> Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day


No extensions? That is some beautiful thick hair!


----------



## mayoo (Apr 14, 2013)

koolkittychick Thank-you


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 14, 2013)

mayoo that turned out really nice! Great job


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 14, 2013)

Checking In …

Yesterday, I d/cd on dry hair with Beyond The Zone Last Call (I liked that d/c, might use that from here out.) After shampooing and conditioning, I dusted my raggedy ends off.  I set my hair with perm rods after being inspired by Mahogany Curls's video; my hair came out really cute.  I'm going to Bantu knot my hair at night to preserve the style.  If I can have descent looking hair for a week, I will be soooo thankful.  

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## BGT (Apr 15, 2013)

Just now doing my update. Stretched for 10 weeks and gave myself a small trim. This pic is from last night. It's hard to see in the newest picture but BSL for me is around the "and". I should definitely be there with my next TU.


----------



## growbaby (Apr 17, 2013)

2 weeks until our update!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 17, 2013)

growbaby said:


> 2 weeks until our update!



Am I the only one on the lookout for a magical inch of growth tween now and the 30th … I'm taking Chlorella, dranking water, and err'thing.  I'm doing so much that I may fcuk around and lose an inch. Lol!!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2013)

NaturalfienD I am looking for that extra inch too.  Would love to make BSL on the 30th so I can focus on MBL.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Just checking in! I have been bunning like crazyyy! I am now in twists but into a bun. I need to dust. But I think I will wait until May. I am inching in on BSL, last time I checked. I have to be a little past it, come April 30th.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 18, 2013)

If i can make BSL at the end of June im sure i can make MBL by the end of the year


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2013)

I made my flat iron appt for next Thursday...getting excited!  Got my water bottle on my desk, just took my viviscal and MSM.  Here's to a great length check ladies!


----------



## OriginalCrownandGlory (Apr 20, 2013)

dropped into say hello and wish you all well! this is my  long term goal length maybe I will be in a similar challenge in another 2 years, until then I will drop in and gain some knowledge and inspiration from you ladies!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 20, 2013)

Checking in. Was doing a quick check last night and it looks like my hair is growing really fast. I know it's not though, my retention is just on point. Consistent  Bunning, French braids, and the loc method is paying off. I also think sticking to the same products I already know work has something to do with it. Every time I get the itch to try a new product I ask myself WHY?! Since I seem to be getting in a good groove. 

Just Say No to the PJ!


----------



## freckledface (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I'm gonna do a hot oil treatment tonight clarify tomorrow then do aphogee 2 step. Let's see if it happens. Haven't done 2step this year. Shame in me!


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 22, 2013)

Well upon blowdrying my hair because I wanted a different look, I realized bits and pieces of broken hair. SOOO I will be scheduling an appt for a professional blowdry and trim/dust. I haven't trimmed since November of last year, so I am WAYYY overdue. I am okay with this considering after trims my hair takes off and I am only 2 inches until my end of summer goal. I could hold off, but I want to be able to retain ALOT length over the summer.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 22, 2013)

I got another wig, ya'll, for the Spring and Summer. I got it in FS4/27,  so that I can change my hair color without the chemicals and extra  work. My husband loves it; so, I won't have to hear him going crazy over  what my hair will look like when it's hot.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 23, 2013)

I did the 2step and my hair is thanking me. While I was applying it I had a good bit of breakage but after I was done there wasn't any. Guess it was right in time.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 24, 2013)

So I got my hair blowdried and flat ironed and got about an 1" -1.5" taken off. I was bummed about that, but I think I like this length alot. I am right there at BSB. I know I should be PSing, but I want to enjoy my hair for a change. I really do. I sometimes get tired of obsessing over length, sigh.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ I like my length too. Not sure if I wanna still hardcore ps so I can for sure keep going or wear it out.  Maybe ill just do braid outs for the spring.... Well see


----------



## jprayze (Apr 24, 2013)

Ready for length check, will probably post this weekend,


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Ready for length check, will probably post this weekend,



i can't wait to see!

i am going to try some things this year with my crown (the front of my hair).

i am going to stick to stretching 10-12 weeks
and i am not going to smooth the relaxer when i do my touchups, but i am going to let it process the time it needs to.

i am going to make sure i stick with doing protein treatments to keep my hair strong.

and try to be even more careful with my tangling methods.

i will stay away from the comb attachment on the blow dryer.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 26, 2013)

freckledface said:


> ^^ I like my length too. Not sure if I wanna still hardcore ps so I can for sure keep going or wear it out. Maybe ill just do braid outs for the spring.... Well see


 
I was very tempted to not PS hardcore, but I like I always do, I love the length then think to myself, "I want more!" It is a never ending battle. I will stick to my original goal of mbl then decide what I want to do. 

I dusted a little, washed and heavy DC'd and went back to bunning.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 26, 2013)

I am going to go ahead and post my pics since I got in done a couple of days ago and not it is back in its natural state in a bun

This was about 2 years ago. I compare most photos to this since to see how far I am coming. 



This was a couple of days ago


I am trying to get out of this BSB or SB length. I have been here too long. I think heat may be my culprit I have 4 inches until MBL which I will achieve this Dec











.


----------



## freckledface (Apr 27, 2013)

heres my check in its from easter I don't plan on flat ironing for a while


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 27, 2013)

freckledface said:


> heres my check in its from easter I don't plan on flat ironing for a while


 
You look like you are already MBL!


----------



## freckledface (Apr 27, 2013)

RegaLady you're the 2nd person to say that.... (Whines) I don't wanna claim it!! Maybe in June. I braley feel comfortable sayin I'm now bsl. I was at apl for so long. Thank you though lol


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 28, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> You look like you are already MBL!



I am cosigning on that … you don't have to claim MBL freckledface, I will claim it for you.  Lovely hair girlfriend, swang on em ma!!!

Checking In,

I will post my LC pics tomorrow.  I straightened my hair before but I'm not going to this time.  I will use gel on a small section so it appears straight.  I don't know if it will work but it makes sense in my head.  I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## Evo-ny (Apr 28, 2013)

Bowing out of this challenge.  My ends were so bad (and I think she was a bit scissor happy), so I'm back to SL. Healthy ends, but I hate Hate HATE how short it is. HATE IT!!!!

I've been on this board for 3 years now, I don't know why I just can't get reach my goals. There's always some sort of minor set back that results in a major chop down the road. I have no idea why my ends deteriorated the way they did, I've been doing nothing but buns and braidouts. I can't do weaves or extensions, they cut into my hair and break it off. I only relax 3 times a year. I hadn't flat ironed since November last year. I'm just so disappointed.

I think the only thing left is to try to go natural for less chemical damage, but my fine, dense, 4zzzzzzz hair is extremely daunting. 

I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2013)

freckledface said:


> heres my check in its from easter I don't plan on flat ironing for a while



you are almost there! or pretty much there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> Bowing out of this challenge.  My ends were so bad (and I think she was a bit scissor happy), so I'm back to SL. Healthy ends, but I hate Hate HATE how short it is. HATE IT!!!!
> 
> I've been on this board for 3 years now, I don't know why I just can't get reach my goals. There's always some sort of minor set back that results in a major chop down the road. I have no idea why my ends deteriorated the way they did, I've been doing nothing but buns and braidouts. I can't do weaves or extensions, they cut into my hair and break it off. I only relax 3 times a year. I hadn't flat ironed since November last year. I'm just so disappointed.
> 
> ...



Evo-ny how often do you dust? i have fine hair too and braidouts/twistouts are not my friend. i can wear them, but my ends dry out with those type of styles.  how are you bunning your hair?  how are you detangling?  what are you using to moisturize and seal your ends? how do you dry your hair, how often are you combing your hair?


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 28, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> Bowing out of this challenge.  My ends were so bad (and I think she was a bit scissor happy), so I'm back to SL. Healthy ends, but I hate Hate HATE how short it is. HATE IT!!!!
> 
> I've been on this board for 3 years now, I don't know why I just can't get reach my goals. There's always some sort of minor set back that results in a major chop down the road. I have no idea why my ends deteriorated the way they did, I've been doing nothing but buns and braidouts. I can't do weaves or extensions, they cut into my hair and break it off. I only relax 3 times a year. I hadn't flat ironed since November last year. I'm just so disappointed.
> 
> ...


 Evo-ny

I understand the feeling. LIke you, just a week ago I was _this close _to tasting a hair dream and instead of making a minor change, it became a major one. Hair does grow and you will achieve your goal. It may not be when you want it but you will achieve it. Just know your weaknesses. If you think chemicals are the culprit, then eliminate them. Heat is mine and it took a year to understand this, so I have to eliminate it. Period. Good luck on your journey whatever you decide.


----------



## Evo-ny (Apr 28, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> Evo-ny how often do you dust? i have fine hair too and braidouts/twistouts are not my friend. i can wear them, but my ends dry out with those type of styles.  how are you bunning your hair?  how are you detangling?  what are you using to moisturize and seal your ends? how do you dry your hair, how often are you combing your hair?



Hadn't dusted in a while because I knew I needed a cut, but didn't expect it to be so bad. Braidouts and a sulphur challenge last year are the only "new" things I added to my hair care routine. I always thought braid outs were the perfect solution to boring protective styling. I use hair sticks and claws, but when I'm short on time I just use a scrunchie (cloth). I think I've been short on time a bit too much as of late.

I detangle with a super wide tooth seamless comb (magic star?) that I purchased earlier this year. Moisturize with S-curl and seal with mixture of coconut oil/hemp-seed oil, air dry after I wash. I comb every second day when I moisturize, my roots like to tangle up something fierce.




RegaLady said:


> Evo-ny
> 
> I understand the feeling. LIke you, just a week ago I was this close to tasting a hair dream and instead of making a minor change, it became a major one. Hair does grow and you will achieve your goal. It may not be when you want it but you will achieve it. Just know your weaknesses. If you think chemicals are the culprit, then eliminate them. Heat is mine and it took a year to understand this, so I have to eliminate it. Period. Good luck on your journey whatever you decide.



Thank you so much, I'm still on the fence about going natural. I've done 5-7 month stretches and it was nothing but a disaster. D:


----------



## panama_princess6 (Apr 28, 2013)

After bunning for almost 2 months straight here's where I am... Still not quite MBL yet... I'm itching to cut my hair but I have to make it to MBL before I cut it.


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 28, 2013)

My progress picture will be coming soon. 


I'm getting my hair straightened sometime this week (hopefully Tuesday) and I'm excited to see where my hair will be. I'm gonna get a trim, but hopefully my stylist doesn't see the need to take off too much since she knows I'm growing hair out. 

I feel like I should be MBL by August if my hair keeps growing the rate it's growing.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 28, 2013)

panama_princess6 said:


> After bunning for almost 2 months straight here's where I am... Still not quite MBL yet... I'm itching to cut my hair but I have to make it to MBL before I cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just lurking, but you look like you're beyond MBL and only a few inches from waist length.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Ladies!, i know ive been away for a while..mainly because i forgot to resubscribe... and ive been neglecting my hair too . These last two months of school have been hectic on my mind body and hair! i barely have time to sleep these days. Ive completely stopped using my MN mix, i haven't DC'd in weeks, i haven't henna'd since November and i've been keeping my hair in a raggedy bun this whole time! Ive completely depleted my hair stash, i was down to half a bottle of conditioner and 1/4 cup of castor oil until i went shopping this morning. BUT this is all about to stop TODAY! I have Henna on my head right now and ill DC after i rinse around 6:30... then ill try out Johnson and Johnson's baby leave-in and seal with castor oil ..oh i will be applying Sulphur 8 + MN 2 and 4% to my scalp daily! I want to be full MBL by the end of May/ early june!!


----------



## panama_princess6 (Apr 28, 2013)

trclemons said:


> I'm just lurking, but you look like you're beyond MBL and only a few inches from waist length.



I guess because I'm short I thought MBL would be a little longer or fuller...


----------



## freckledface (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ I feel the same way. I'm 6ft tall stuck in a 5'4" body lol.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is my length check


White sports top long = late February before trim
White sports top short = same day after the trim (1 - 1.5 inches)
Peach top = yesterday after my weekly oil treatment and DC (I had trimmed it again in late April 3/4 inch)

Overall I'm very pleased, my ends feels great and my retention is excellent. My only other wish is that it was fuller, but I'm texlaxing now so it will get there...next year


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 29, 2013)

panama_princess6 said:


> After bunning for almost 2 months straight here's where I am... Still not quite MBL yet... I'm itching to cut my hair but I have to make it to MBL before I cut it.



@pajama_princess6 it looks really full and definitely MBL. I like the rounded cut across the hemline


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 29, 2013)

Evo-ny could it be the products you're using? My ends were terrible last year mainly because I was using cones, didn't realize I couldn't handle a lot if protein, and my porosity was out of whack. I really should have made MBL last year. 

This year it seems like I finally have all of that under control AND I got rid of the last of the bad ends over the last few months. Long story short I've found my relaxed/texlaxed hair likes the same products I used when I was natural.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 29, 2013)

Sooo, in order to increase my retention for next measurement in August, I am getting a sew in. I don't want to touch my hair this spring and summer. I want when I take the install down, that I am pleasantly suprised, lol. 

Buns are WONDERFUL, but I am watching the pot and doing too much manipulation. It is time to switch it up.


----------



## panama_princess6 (Apr 29, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Sooo, in order to increase my retention for next measurement in August, I am getting a sew in. I don't want to touch my hair this spring and summer. I want when I take the install down, that I am pleasantly suprised, lol.
> 
> Buns are WONDERFUL, but I am watching the pot and doing too much manipulation. It is time to switch it up.



I'm thinking about doing the same thing! I'm so tired of these buns and DH is too lol


----------



## growbaby (Apr 30, 2013)

Length check! 

I won't be straightening until graduation so wet check is all I have to offer. Sorry for the sloppy twisted shoulder straps, apparently my bf Found no reason to mention it while taking the pic. The white line is where MBL is on me. I'd say 2in to go! Hopefully I can get it by summers end.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2013)

sitting here this morning doing an oil treatment.  i need to get under the dryer.  i am going to keep it in for awhile.  i plan on washing with some garlic shampoo i just bought. i may do a tea rinse too. i am really hoping to make MBL by the end of the summer too.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

shortdub78 did you ever find a protein that didn't make your hair feel hard?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> shortdub78 did you ever find a protein that didn't make your hair feel hard?



the only thing that seems to be working for me is Aphogee 2 min. i am going to try that ION protein conditioner that FaithVA talked about. they carry it at Sally's.  i was in there yesterday, but forgot about it.  i still can't track down that Nexxus.  i may just have to order it. i live in IL, so i was told CVS carries it.  i may try Mizani protein treatment.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> the only thing that seems to be working for me is Aphogee 2 min. i am going to try that ION protein conditioner that FaithVA talked about. they carry it at Sally's.  i was in there yesterday, but forgot about it.  i still can't track down that Nexxus.  i may just have to order it. i live in IL, so i was told CVS carries it.  i may try Mizani protein treatment.



Let us know how you like the ION. In either case I'm crossing my fingers for you that you have better results.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Apr 30, 2013)

Checking In ...

I went back to my initial post in this thread and noticed that I was supposed to be BSL by this time, next check in grazing MBL, and finally in December MBL.  Well ... hell naw, I was wrong today.  As a quick reminder, I trimmed a half an inch and began dusting every eight weeks beginning in February.  I stopped cowashing, stopped using MN on my scalp, and went real basic on the hair care regimen.  I am no where near BSL-at all ... here is the length check picture:



The left side is from last night (kinda wet, had gel on my hair) and the right side is from late-December (flat ironed.)  Looking at the end of the tattoo in the middle, it looks like my hair is at least an inch or more shorter than it was a few months ago.  I am confused ...

What I have done different this year compared to last was keeping my hair braided up or in a wig.  When receiving the results of my hair analysis, I learned that braiding my hair created mid-shaft splits.  The tech shared that I could continue braiding but just do it bigger; I chose not to braid again because I wanted something different AND the mid-shaft split thing freaked me out.  I tried the whole flat ironing thing but it dried my hair out so now I just rollerset with perm rods.  

I can tell that my hair is healthier since changing my regimen but I am feeling some kind of way about my growth or lack thereof.  I am also wishing that I would have just held on to those ratchet az ends and trimmed after meeting my goal.  

Can you ladies offer up any recommendations or ideas of something that I could be missing?  Thanks in advance and I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Evo-ny (Apr 30, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Evo-ny could it be the products you're using? My ends were terrible last year mainly because I was using cones, didn't realize I couldn't handle a lot if protein, and my porosity was out of whack. I really should have made MBL last year.
> 
> This year it seems like I finally have all of that under control AND I got rid of the last of the bad ends over the last few months. Long story short I've found my relaxed/texlaxed hair likes the same products I used when I was natural.



I'm not sure, the products I'm using got me from SL to APL with no trouble at all, so I don't know what happened. Protein makes my hair brittle, so I only like to use Aphogee's green tea restructurizer after I wash/DC. I don't think I've quite gotten the porosity balance in check yet, though. I think I will go back to my SL->APL regimen with less manipulation. I'm still on the fence about transitioning. I'm texlaxed and I still find it hard to manage. :S


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Apr 30, 2013)

*My length Check !*
I think i did really well for not doing anything and using my heat pass. i was a little worried there  






Now that im looking at it i should really be touching MBL by the end of May... maybe even wl if i get a super summer growth spurt

heres a texture shot just cause lol


----------



## ImanAdero (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my hair done today! It's curled so it doesn't show the length, but I absolutely love it!

My stylist trimmed a bit, but she does such a good job and keeps cutting the color out bit by bit, so it's nice. 

So happy to have to done!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

Evo-ny Not sure if you're hair is low or highly porous but checking out this thread may help http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=612057


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

ManiiSweetheat - IMHO you've made it! 

ImanAdero - Beautiful set! It came out great


----------



## Xaragua (May 1, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> I'm not sure, the products I'm using got me from SL to APL with no trouble at all, so I don't know what happened. Protein makes my hair brittle, so I only like to use Aphogee's green tea restructurizer after I wash/DC. I don't think I've quite gotten the porosity balance in check yet, though. I think I will go back to my SL->APL regimen with less manipulation. I'm still on the fence about transitioning. I'm texlaxed and I still find it hard to manage. :S



Try to komaza care protein, it is really gentle and it does a good Job.


----------



## koolkittychick (May 1, 2013)

*pokes head in, looks around* Hi ladies!

I think I might be able to join you over here in a couple of months, so I am just looking around. I'm pretty sure that I will reach the top of my brastrap (which I wear very low to keep my puppies up!) by the end of June, and since on my short torso BSL MBL are within 3 inches of each other, I think if I really take care of my hair, I can make it by the end of the year. Happy hair gowing ladies, and wish me luck!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 1, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> ManiiSweetheat - IMHO you've made it!



Thanks! But I won't claim it until may 31!


----------



## ImanAdero (May 2, 2013)

Okay, here's a better shot of the length. It's wrapped so the ends have a slight curl, but yes. MBL here I come by August!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 4, 2013)

I haven't posted here in a WHILE, but I'm still on track for making MBL this year.  Great growth and retention along with working out and good eating habits 80% of the time are doing me well.  Even though I've been busy, I still moisturize and seal and protective style daily.  Today I'm doing a much needed henna treatment to get the greys back on track and then a QH deep condition for a few hours.

BSL is in my very near future, I'm hoping by August (at the latest) and then the last 4 months I should hit MBL.  Overall, I need about 4 inches to be MBL official!

Happy hair growing ladies, we got this!


----------



## ScorpioLove (May 4, 2013)

i hope by the end of the summer or even year my ends fill out every time i cut my hair it grows back to looking v shaped. i want blunt mbl hair 

pic  1 is my hair now
pic 2 was back in july, i did a cut, not sure how much
pic 3 was in dec, i cut but only 1 to 1.5 inches


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 4, 2013)

Decided to go to the Dominicans for just a shampoo and free steam treatment ! I love coupons


----------



## RegaLady (May 4, 2013)

I got that sew in a couple of days ago and took ir right back out the next day. My hair and scalp were mad at me for getting one. So I am back to bunning.


----------



## caliscurls (May 4, 2013)

ScorpioLove you're not too far off from WSL but i totally get the desire for full MBL. That's my goal this year, make it and let it be full.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 4, 2013)

Don't throw stones at me, but I've been out of my weave for a week & pressed my hair & these are the pictures. I know the middle pieces are longer, that's because that's how it was styled before here goes nothing...


----------



## ScorpioLove (May 4, 2013)

when i slack off it really shows
From may until aug. my plan is


baggying every day
M&S every other day
henna every week
DC every week 
praying every week 
No flat iron 
Only bunning with hair pins (style that I hate but its the best thing that has worked for me)
and i need to buy some gummy vitamins
 yeah im ready


----------



## Evolving78 (May 4, 2013)

i plan on doing a protein treatment tomorrow evening or tuesday.  i used too much serum and my hair was sticky when it was air drying. i broke about 10-12 hairs finger detangling.  i was so mad at myself.  i know my hair can't handle product like that.  i know i say this all of the time, but i refuse to do my own touchups from now on.  my hair seems to be underprocessed from last time.

and i am going to use the Aphogee 2 step.  i know i said i was going to stay away from it, but my hair could use something stronger.


----------



## RegaLady (May 6, 2013)

Soo, I was experiencing breakage AGAIN! So I decided to put myself on a strict regimen. I did Aphogee 2 Step, and now sitting under the dryer with AOHR. I will probably DC for an hour. My plan this summer is cowash and bun ONLY! Nothing fancy. I need to recover from all I have done to my hair this past month aloneerplexed. I want to get 2 inches by the end of this summer. When I do, I will be right on schedule.


----------



## Marand13 (May 6, 2013)

Just cut my hair recently down to about 8" all over. No way im making mbl this year. I might be able to hit apl. Bsl is pushing it. But next year on the mbl, definitely.

Hopefully i dont have anymore setbacks.


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 10, 2013)

Marand13 said:


> Just cut my hair recently down to about 8" all over. No way im making mbl this year. I might be able to hit apl. Bsl is pushing it. But next year on the mbl, definitely.
> 
> Hopefully i dont have anymore setbacks.



This is thé reason why i moved back to thé bsl 2013 thread.

I cut my hair back to apl last month so... No way im making it to mbl either this year. So hopefully next year. :-(

i understand you.;-)


----------



## RegaLady (May 10, 2013)

Well, just in about a week, bunning with Scurl has been good to me My breakage seemed to have tappered off. I don't want to touch my hair at all. I think if I keep this up, my hair will forgive me for last month's abuse.

No washing this week, I want to go back to stretching washing. Extremely low manipulation is the key this month.


----------



## Evo-ny (May 10, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> This is thé reason why i moved back to thé bsl 2013 thread.
> 
> I cut my hair back to apl last month so... No way im making it to mbl either this year. So hopefully next year. :-(
> 
> i understand you.;-)




See you both there! I'm shorter than APL at the moment, eep!


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> See you both there! I'm shorter than APL at the moment, eep!



I am also a member of this club-- shorter than APL :-/. Hoping to be back at APL by June and who knows for the rest of the year???


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 11, 2013)

Evo-ny said:


> See you both there! I'm shorter than APL at the moment, eep!



See ya there . Lets try reaching bsl this year if possible. I decided this winter ill be trying sew in's even if hubby dont like them...

I need rétention. Its so hard for me to retain !


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 11, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I am also a member of this club-- shorter than APL :-/. Hoping to be back at APL by June and who knows for the rest of the year???



Oh you too?!  Well then meet you at bsl then .

Lets go hard on rétention !!!!


----------



## jprayze (May 11, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> Oh you too?!  Well then meet you at bsl then .
> 
> Lets go hard on rétention !!!!



See you there!


----------



## caliscurls (May 13, 2013)

Roller set on Saturday and back in a bun today. While my hair was flowing in the wind it didnt seem heavy enough to me if that makes sense. My ends are great and healthy but I do know they are thinner than normal due to my 2012 learning curve. Last night I was really tempted to cut it back to below APL to thicken it up but I don't know, we'll see. It only looked bad to me..

Going off to read the unicorn fairy thread....


----------



## MizzBFly (May 15, 2013)

I really want to join since I just made BSL on 5/4/13 . I tried to send you a message but a message returned reading "I cannot send you private messages", is it too lateerplexed


----------



## MizzBFly (May 15, 2013)

well...I'll post anyway 

1. Current Length: BSL-grazing: needing full ]
2. Current State of Hair: 4/b Relaxed & texlaxed about 6 inches from the scalp
Regimen: 
washing in 4 plaits
Extra attention when dc'ing to add more oils/dc and work it in well to my last 4 inches
hot oil treatments, nightly bagging with moisturizers or oil or baggying with no product if my ends are still moist.
Search and destroy monthly 
No heat & protective styling 
3. Goals for each check-in date:check my progress-a watched pot...
4. What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: November, I would like to be full MBL
5. Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share: in my siggy


----------



## freckledface (May 16, 2013)

I bought 2 big bottles of shampoo thinking it was condish. Yay me. I'm outta co wash condish but won't have to buy shampoo for at least a year lol.


----------



## RegaLady (May 16, 2013)

Been juicing it(scurl) and bunning it(my family is very tired of this hairstyle on me but hey it works)

I have retained a good amount of length in a matter of weeks after that minor setback last month! I want to wear my hair out, but I don't want to deal with it in this hot weather not to mention PSing is being good to me.

I think I will make MBL afterall if I stick to this until the end of the year, but I gotta find another hairstyle that looks great and protects.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (May 16, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Been juicing it(scurl) and bunning it(my family is very tired of this hairstyle on me but hey it works)
> 
> I have retained a good amount of length in a matter of weeks after that minor setback last month! I want to wear my hair out, but I don't want to deal with it in this hot weather not to mention PSing is being good to me.
> 
> I think I will make MBL afterall if I stick to this until the end of the year, but I gotta find another hairstyle that looks great and protects.



What buns are you doing? There's a lot of cute bun ideas out there...and you can make buns with banana clips. You can get hair clips and pins and cute headbands. 
You can braid your bang and then put the rest of your hair under a satin cap under a cute beanie. 
You can do a fishtail or french braid 
You can do a faux braid and bobby pin your ends up and roll them so they're protected.   
You can do 2 strand twists and leave them in for a while....


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 16, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> What buns are you doing? There's a lot of cute bun ideas out there...and you can make buns with banana clips. You can get hair clips and pins and cute headbands.
> You can braid your bang and then put the rest of your hair under a satin cap under a cute beanie.
> You can do a fishtail or french braid
> You can do a faux braid and bobby pin your ends up and roll them so they're protected.
> You can do 2 strand twists and leave them in for a while....



Pics pls...I'm style challenged and would love to see the styles you've described.


----------



## freckledface (May 16, 2013)

I really wanna try the braid she's talkin bout...I always forget to buy hair though


----------



## RegaLady (May 17, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> What buns are you doing? *There's a lot of cute bun ideas out there...and you can make buns with banana clips*. You can get hair clips and pins and cute headbands.
> You can braid your bang and then put the rest of your hair under a satin cap under a cute beanie.
> You can do a fishtail or french braid
> You can do a faux braid and bobby pin your ends up and roll them so they're protected.
> You can do 2 strand twists and leave them in for a while....


 
I do the bolded ALOT!

I will try something new. Thank you for your suggestions

I am roller setting today to stretch my hair and I will see what to come up with next.


----------



## mayoo (May 18, 2013)

i'm in serious need of a DC right now. definately going to do one tomorrow with AOWC


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2013)

i am just going to bun for the rest of the year.  it will make me feel better.  even though i just had a major setback, i really hope i can still make MBL by the fall.


----------



## RegaLady (May 18, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am just going to bun for the rest of the year. it will make me feel better. even though i just had a major setback, i really hope i can still make MBL by the fall.


 
I feel ya!

I rollerset my hair yesterday and it is in a stretched twistout, but I miss my buns. In just a couple of weeks of bunning it and leaving it alone, my hair is making great strides already. I have retained very well. There is no lie that bunning works!

You will make it to MBL this year!


----------



## mayoo (May 20, 2013)

Okay, so I feel like my hair hasn't een growing too much lately which means that it's time for another personal challenge 

*So I hereby promise to:

- Deep condition my hair EVERY wash day from now on. (probably with AOWC or AOGPB) 

- Probably twist for a week and wear a twist-out on week 2

- Baggy my twists every night after applying coconu oil to ends *

Until the 21st of June which will be the end of the SistaWithRealHair hair challenge on youtube 

Wish me luck.... again


----------



## caliscurls (May 20, 2013)

Just got my first of two Silk Dreams orders today. I'm seriously considering skipping the gym tonight so I can wash and DC with these new goodies.


----------



## GroovyMama (May 21, 2013)

So, I haven't really been keeping up with this thread  

Here is a small update. I'm in the process of putting mini braids back in my hair after not really taking care of it like I should. So here it is. I have about 2 1/2 inches to MBL.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2013)

Installed box braids (which I love)  I plan on keeping these until the end of June maybe mid July .


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2013)

i totally forgot i joined this challenge! im sorry ladies i really dont think ill make mbl in 2013. but i will be stopping by every now and again to see how everyone is doing and to encourage everyone in meeting their goals


----------



## ImanAdero (May 27, 2013)

Hair is in about 35 braids now. And even though I want extensions, I'll probably just keep doing this for the rest of the summer. 

Plan on cowashing when I get home though.


----------



## Angelicus (May 30, 2013)

I do not officially join challenges, however, my goal is to reach MBL. I don't know exactly what MBL is for me, considering that I am short and short-waisted 

*Current Length:* BSL when air-dried (I think), APL when curled (wearing curls is my trademark). 

*Current State of Hair:* Relaxed (types 3 and 4) and color treated with henna and indigo.

*Regimen:* Exclusively use Silk Dreams Brand Products: Wash and deep condition 2x with steam, alternating between protein and moisturizing treatments. Roller set, bantu knot-out, twist outs, or ragged bun for styles. I like to wear my hair down and I know that doesn't help me retain length but I hate wearing my hair up.

I'd like to be MBL by December 2013. My last relaxer of the year will probably be in September though so I know I will have shrinkage. I am not good with pictures though!


----------



## RegaLady (May 30, 2013)

I did blowdry for a birthday party last week, but I am back to Scurl and bunning- My summer hair. I cowash when I just need to run some water down my scalp.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 4, 2013)

bumping!!!!!


----------



## Starronda (Jun 9, 2013)

Current Length: BSL
    Current State of Hair: Natural 4b
    Regimen: I DC once a week. Otherwise my hair is braided underneath wig. I spritz daily with Aloe Vera and water. Wash when needed.
    What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: Hopefully by the end of the year
Photo of current length below


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 10, 2013)

Hair is in about 40 braids all over my head. Trying to best work it but I just keep bunning it. Will put in extensions soon most likely.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

I am about 9 weeks post , I flat ironed this weekend (I have used a lot of heat in the past month), I cannot deal with my hair past 8 weeks, I suck at bunning, and do not know how to deal with my NG. 
So I am relaxing this weekend coming up and think I made some good progress since my last measure.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 10, 2013)

Starronda said:


> Current Length: BSL
> Current State of Hair: Natural 4b
> Regimen: I DC once a week. Otherwise my hair is braided underneath wig. I spritz daily with Aloe Vera and water. Wash when needed.
> What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: Hopefully by the end of the year
> Photo of current length below



Welcome!!!


----------



## newnyer (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't think I'll be making it with you guys this year. Just got more than an inch trimmed off after my last relaxer (much needed) so my eyes are back set on at least reaching BSL by December.  Can't get too down...my hair is still on my head and healthy! I'll be watching from the sidelines. ....


----------



## TeeBee (Jun 11, 2013)

Almost there!! I want to be in-between the 5-6 mark to be a comfortable MBL


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 13, 2013)

Cornrowed my hair yesterday night!


My hair was dirty, but I still like it! If I can figure out how to so this on cleaner hair ill be in business!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 13, 2013)

ImanAdero

Lady, your hair is everything!!  such a nice style


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 13, 2013)

TeeBee said:


> Almost there!! I want to be in-between the 5-6 mark to be a comfortable MBL
> 
> 
> View attachment 212737



TeeBee

I love your Youtube Channel!


----------



## BGT (Jun 13, 2013)

My last TU on March 23 I was grazing BSL. I'm wearing twists now, but I think after my next TU, I will be full BSL!


----------



## TeeBee (Jun 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> TeeBee
> 
> I love your Youtube Channel!



YAAAAY, thank you!!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 13, 2013)

Checking in. Just Cowashing and bunning with Scurl. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 14, 2013)

Showing my growth since installing this braids..22 days ago. I thank my MN mix and S-Curl!


----------



## mayoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, in all my time using AOWC, I've never smelled anything like this... i think I was lucky before because this the two new bottles I got are FUNKY :/

I swear, this is the third worst smell I have ever come across (First is indigo, second is miso soup) 

Am I going to use these bottles?? You darn skippy I am ... since I paid for them. 

SMH


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 14, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Oh my goodness, in all my time using AOWC, I've never smelled anything like this... i think I was lucky before because this the two new bottles I got are FUNKY :/
> 
> I swear, this is the third worst smell I have ever come across (First is indigo, second is miso soup)
> 
> ...


 
it could be because it is natural . Alot of those natural products dont have preservatives. A good and not so good thing.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 15, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> it could be because it is natural . Alot of those natural products dont have preservatives. A good and not so good thing.



The AO conditioners do have preservatives in them, I think they use natural/organic oils for this, either the last or second to last ingredient on the list, so I don't think it's that. So far AOWC is my least favourite of their conditioners. I love HSR and quite like the Island naturals although I'm not overly keen on the smell but I prefer it to WC. It may just be the batch.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 17, 2013)

So I blowdried a piece of my hair in the back to length check before another challenge and it looks like I am right on time with my bimonthly growth. But I want to speed it up. Over the winter I had a little more growth and I can attribute it to baggying my _whole_ head every night and sulfur/mn oil applications. 

As of today, I have gone back to it. I want to maximize my growth this summer. Cowashing is good, but I think I will cut it down to about every four days or so. That way I can get more out of this concoction.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a set back on the left side of my head. I cut a braid and there's this one patch this is shorter than everything. It's like a little Afro puff in the back of my head ughhh


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 18, 2013)

****REPOST FROM HL-TBL CHALLENGE****
Decided to go ahead and redo these braids. so over the weekend this is what i did

Take down
apply condish and detangle
clarifing shampoo
roux porosity control 30 secs
rinse
henna gloss
DC with silk elements moisture treatment overnight
rinse 
moisturize and seal and air dry
blow dry on cool
 now i'm am going to reinstall but shorter braids this time

I got the Roux from a friend and i was curious to see what it would do for my hair.. not knowing much about porosity. thinking back this was kind of risky not even knowing much about my porosity but it was a complete success my hair felt sooooo smooth and soft and my curls popped like crazy.  So in terms of porosity does which do i have high or low?? Anyways henna has always been my friend so that went smoothly. and i got the Silk elements DC on sale at sally's (while applying for a job) and i like it, made my hair feel like butter. 
I don't have a picture of le curls but heres after the blow dry


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 18, 2013)

^^^ loving that thickness!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## ronie (Jun 19, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


>




me too


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!!
Here is my measure , I would consider myself, full brastrap now  I wont measure again until the fall for my own sanity  #HHG ladies!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 19, 2013)

question to all...
if i work out (increased heart rate), sweating and all, should I still have to massage my scalp daily? doesn't the increase blood flow from working out take care of that?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Not sure if I joined this challenge, but Id definitely like to join this crowd.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 22, 2013)

I realized that I haven't checked in here in a while. I dunno if I will be at MBL by December, but we'll see! I'm starting to take my vitamins more regularly and upgraded to 1500 MSM. This is my latest length check. Slowly chugging along.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 22, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> question to all...
> if i work out (increased heart rate), sweating and all, should I still have to massage my scalp daily? doesn't the increase blood flow from working out take care of that?



I feel like the increased blood flow from the work outs are enough!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 23, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I feel like the increased blood flow from the work outs are enough!



Thanks Lady, one of those questions I needed confirmation, silly as it sounds


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 23, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I realized that I haven't checked in here in a while. I dunno if I will be at MBL by December, but we'll see! I'm starting to take my vitamins more regularly and upgraded to 1500 MSM. This is my latest length check. Slowly chugging along.
> 
> http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/braunsugartv/media/lc-june.jpg.html



Miss Lady Yassss, this color is everything!!!.. I wish, I wish,  I wish.......


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 23, 2013)

Current Length: 1/2" below BSL
Current State of Hair: Texlaxed 
Regimen: Currently washing 1x a week (with all the good stuff added in), protein 1-2x a month, PS daily
Goals for each check-in date (dates are below): Just get closer to MBL
What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: September or December
Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 23, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Miss Lady Yassss, this color is everything!!!.. I wish, I wish,  I wish.......



 Thank you!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok, I've been lurking for months. It's time to take the plunge. I'm feeling ambitious. 

Current Length: 1" to BSL.

Current State of Hair: Natural 4 a/b

Regimen: Co-cleanse once a week. Shampoo once a month. Spray Aphogee Green Tea bi-weekly. I may get back to GBP once this Aphogee runs out.  Dc once a week. Moisturize and seal with GSO and maybe a butter/pomade every other day. Dust every two or three months. I live in twists in updos...ps 99.9% of the time.

Goals for each check-in date (dates are below):
Check-In Dates
August 15, 2013: BSL 11"
December 31, 2013: MBL 13-14"

What month in 2013 you hope to be at MBL: December.

Any links to a photo album or Youtube channel if you want to share:
Pic attached. I think MBL is the 11 or 12 on the shirt.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## mayoo (Jun 24, 2013)

I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check  
I think I'm grazing WL now So I think I may be officially leaving this challenge now


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally got a picture to post.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 24, 2013)

Saludable84

Wow! That is just a fourth of your head  that portion hanging down is the thickness of some ladies entire head!!  My hair is thick as well so your head is great motivation. #yasshoney


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 24, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Wow! That is just a fourth of your head  that portion hanging down is the thickness of some ladies entire head!!  My hair is thick as well so your head is great motivation. #yasshoney



Thanks. Sadly, its not a fourth of my head. That 1/4 of a 4th  I'm glad I'm motivation for you. You thumbnail is droolable as well :*

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ImanAdero (Jun 24, 2013)

I have about a quarter inch to my low bra BSL. But I'm gonna just say I hope to be MBL by the end of September.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Welp, its about that time again. Attached is my quarterly check-in. Not seeing much change and I did get my ends trimmed 2 weeks ago. I just love fresh trimmed hair but it could be the downfall of not seeing any growth progress. But I am seeing health progress. 6 months down 6 more to go!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 28, 2013)

Lexsmarie it looks much fuller and a little longer than last time. Lookin good!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lexsmarie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welp, its about that time again. Attached is my quarterly check-in. Not seeing much change and I did get my ends trimmed 2 weeks ago. I just love fresh trimmed hair but it could be the downfall of not seeing any growth progress. But I am seeing health progress. 6 months down 6 more to go!
> 
> View attachment 215063



Looking Mira Que Nice!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 28, 2013)

Checking in!

Washed and DC'd today. I have been wearing twists into a bun with Scurl and sulfur mix. I am feeling frustrated because it looks like my hair hasn't budged since my last trim in April. Anyway, maybe by the end of summer I will be pleasantly suprised


----------



## GroovyMama (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is my update:
First pic is from December 2011.
Second pic is from February 2012
Third pic is from December 2012
Fourth pic yesterday after texturizing, before cutting.
Fifth pic is from today after cutting.Where   

Where my hands are in the fifth picture is the end of my back. I think have about two more inches to be comfortably MBL. If someone could chime in and confirm that would be nice. I am pretty confident I will make it by December.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 30, 2013)

GroovyMama Great progress, your hair is gorgeous! I think you look 1-2 inches away from full MBL, congratulations


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 30, 2013)

As posted in BSL/HL-TBL 

Hi ladies great progress pics and updates, I can't wait to see more , I haven't been posting much lately so I have a lot to tell you 

So today is wash day, I clarified, moisture poo and co-washed. I DC'd using nexxus humectress (old formula) mixed with safflower oil. I'm not that keen on safflower oil and I've noticed that when I mix it with my conditioners, I get no slip whatsoever. I'm pretty sure the humectress used to give me a good amount of slip so I'm thinking the culprit is the safflower oil. I'm going to use my Bee Mine luscious balance cream for the first time, it looks and smells great, I love the deja's hair milk so I'm expecting great things, I've gone for the island mango scent which I love, I couldn't really handle the coconut scent, it doesn't even smell like coconut . I'm using sunflower oil and olive butter to seal.

My update:
So I mentioned some time ago I was trying to simplify my regimen, this is going really well. I basically stripped it back to basics and then reincorporated steps and techniques back in, I no longer prepoo, there are only two more steps I want to put back in, a bi-weekly ACV rinse and a monthly HOT. I'm also getting through my stash, I only have six of the old rinse out/DC conditioners left. There are still a good few  products I want try but I'm going to do this gradually. 

I've been taking Priteva for a little over a month now and I think I'm seeing results, as I started taking them quite late in this stretch I don't think I can accurately measure the growth since starting them, I do believe that the priteva is having a good effect on my hair. I'm getting less shedding, my hair feels stronger and I do feel like my hair has grown. When I get my next touch up, I will be able to check if there is a different amount of regrowth during the full duration of my stretch and compare it to what I normally get without taking the priteva. 

Now for the good news, I saved the best for last. I'm 15 and a half weeks post, I have about 1.5-2 inches of NG and I think I'm BSL (I can't believe I just typed that, it felt so good ). So before I washed my hair and while I had DC on, I did a pull test, I don't know if this bra is just higher than all my other ones or if my hair has really made it. I will post pics later, in the bra I'm wearing now and the bra I took my last LC pic in, that will give us something to compare it to. I'm home alone at the moment and I'm no good at taking self pics so you'll have to give me a little time. Just to be clear, I'm not planning on claiming it until the next LC, by then it should be fuller but I'm not going to lie I'm excited  Sorry for the long post but I just had to share


----------



## Angel of the North (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm back with the pics  I also did a little dusting tonight


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 30, 2013)

Stretched my hair and dusted yesterday. I wore it out today and I will wear it out tomorrow. Then its is back to PSing until August. I am still 3 inches away from MBL.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> I'm back with the pics  I also did a little dusting tonight



Nice


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 1, 2013)

Just popping in to say that I'm really happy with my hair right now  . Everything I'm doing is paying off. It's healthy, retaining noticeable length, and is starting to thicken up.   Those two trims earlier in the year were well worth it. 

Can't wait until December's length check!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a dream I texlaxed and was MBL. It's gonna happen!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

Saludable84 

And when it does, we won't lots and lots of pictures  we need some inspiration up in here.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jul 1, 2013)

First time posting since I joined the challenge, but this is my current length:



Still hoping to make MBL by December.


----------



## djkforeal (Jul 2, 2013)

Just popping in to say hello.
I have not been caring for my hair like I should be and I had another mishap when I straightned a couple of weeks ago.  I have been giving my lace wigs a break for the about a month and I have been using my curlformers to set my hair.  I will wash tonight and do another set.  I don't think I have made much progress with my length and when my hair was straight it was so fine and limp that I did not want to take any pics.  I also cut a couple of inches because that is how bad it was looking.  I may look into getting some hair vitamins or take biotin to get my hair back to health and give it a go to reach MBL within the next 4 months.


----------



## Starronda (Jul 7, 2013)

Hoping to be MBL by September/October. Hopefully no setbacks


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not check in time but (takes deep breath)...I think I'm scratching MBL! Won't claim it just yet though, I'll wait until the next check in. For now, I need to focus with NO routine changes! It definitely needs thickening up, but that will come as I transition.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 13, 2013)

Will wash my hair today or tomorrow, DC and put in some medium twists. Not sure what products I will use. I will probably use my Naturelle Grow stuff.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 13, 2013)

Checking in. Washed my hair and DCd put twists in then put it into a bun. I am waiting on that growth spurt


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 13, 2013)

I used Naturelle Grow moisturizer, Hairitage Hydration Soft Coconut, Hairitage Greek yogurt, and Hairveda Whipped Cream on 4 sections of my hair. Experimenting. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't wash my hair last week but, I co-washed 3 times during the last week. I am going to wash my hair on Sunday, I'll clarify as I'm planning on trying a new conditioner. I'm currently 17 and a half weeks post and my next touch up is scheduled for the 27th in 2 weeks time. I'm looking forward to my TU, I have so much NG it is crazy, people have been asking me if my hair is natural. I've been using olive butter on my ends and I'm loving it, it's been keeping them nice and soft, I'm really hoping that I won't need to get too much trimmed off, I dusted twice last month, my ends seem okay at the moment though.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 14, 2013)

Angel of the North said:


> I didn't wash my hair last week but, I co-washed 3 times during the last week. I am going to wash my hair on Sunday, I'll clarify as I'm planning on trying a new conditioner. I'm currently 17 and a half weeks post and my next touch up is scheduled for the 27th in 2 weeks time. I'm looking forward to my TU, I have so much NG it is crazy, people have been asking me if my hair is natural. I've been using olive butter on my ends and I'm loving it, it's been keeping them nice and soft, I'm really hoping that I won't need to get too much trimmed off, I dusted twice last month, my ends seem okay at the moment though.



Its all about that retention!!!


----------



## karlajamaica (Jul 18, 2013)

So, I managed to go 9 months with no real growth (Booo).  So, I'm STILL at 12 inches.  There are some longer bits, but I need a trim so those won't be around long.

It's my own fault because I've been using heat and not sticking to my reggie.   ...back to the drawing board!  Wigging!!

I decided to aim for protective styling until my braces come off (9 months) but I will post the final progress pic in December.

Hope everyone is doing well!!



karlajamaica said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm Jamaica. I am excited to join in... if a bit late.
> 
> Current Length - About 2 inches past APL. My last measurement was 10.5 inches. That was before my recent 3 months of wigging, so I am guessing my current length at roughly 12 inches. [Edit: took a picture on 10/14... see below].  I like measuring with inches, but will translate that to body parts for the challenge. I'm 5'2 with a short torso... which I never thought of as a good thing until now! Lol. WL for me is 17 inches from the nape.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 24, 2013)

Checking In ...

I am popping by to say hello and give a quick update.  I have my hair in Marley twists (LUVS THEM) that are WL.  TBH, I have not washed my hair since the beginning of June (had a flat iron, threw the hair in, six weeks later ...)  I have been using sea breeze on my scalp to clean it so I am not TOO out of pocket.   

Anyway, I am looking forward to the check-in next month and hoping that I am BSB at that time- I am still gunning for MBL by December.  

I am sending you all great hair growth vibes and I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Still using NJoy's growth oil. I really think I can make MBL by December. I'm not seeing significant breakage or anything and I need about 3-4inches. I'm shooting for an inch per month!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Still using NJoy's growth oil. I really think I can make MBL by December. I'm not seeing significant breakage or anything and I need about 3-4inches. I'm shooting for an inch per month!



Is it drying?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Saludable84 No, it isn't drying for me.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## cheerrette (Jul 25, 2013)

I forgot that I was in this challenge.  I did a length check this weekend.  I am scraping BSL.  Think I have like 3 more inches to MBL.  I really hope I reach it, but that would mean retaining everything I get from here on out.  I am going to continue bunning and moisturizing daily.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Still using NJoy's growth oil. I really think I can make MBL by December. I'm not seeing significant breakage or anything and I need about 3-4inches. I'm shooting for an inch per month!


 
Yeah same here. 

I am sooo tempted to blowdry and take advantage of our lovely weather, but it will cost me. So, I am going to keep on sticking to NJoy's oil, Scurl, and twists into a bun. I will remain strong,lol.


----------



## growbaby (Jul 25, 2013)

cheerrette said:


> I forgot that I was in this challenge.  I did a length check this weekend.  I am scraping BSL.  Think I have like 3 more inches to MBL.  I really hope I reach it, but that would mean retaining everything I get from here on out.  I am going to continue bunning and moisturizing daily.



You're hair is beautiful!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 27, 2013)

How I'm getting to MBL

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 28, 2013)

Checking in. I took my weave down tonight, but it will be put back in tomorrow morning. Tonight I detangled, washed, & conditioned. I combed my hair into 8 braids with leave on conditioner and I will let me hair air dry over night.

I cut a braid as I was taking down my hair on my left side, so that's a major setback




And I did was pull my hair down my back we my hand so this isn't the best length test but its all I got


----------



## growbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> Checking in. I took my weave down tonight, but it will be put back in tomorrow morning. Tonight I detangled, washed, & conditioned. I combed my hair into 8 braids with leave on conditioner and I will let me hair air dry over night.
> 
> I cut a braid as I was taking down my hair on my left side, so that's a major setback
> 
> And I did was pull my hair down my back we my hand so this isn't the best length test but its all I got



U look like ur there missy (& have been there for a min)


----------



## cheerrette (Jul 29, 2013)

growbaby said:


> You're hair is beautiful!


 
thank you! :blush3:


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 29, 2013)

ms.tatiana said:


> Checking in.
> And I did was pull my hair down my back we my hand so this isn't the best length test but its all I got



If your hair was stretched fully, you'd actually be WL, congratulations on your growth and retention, sorry to hear about your setback.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 29, 2013)

ms.tatiana

I agree with the other ladies. You are already MBl, grazing waist! Sorry about cutting your hair. Hopefully it can be hidden among the rest of your hair.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 29, 2013)

Angel of the North growbaby Froreal3 

Thanks ladies. 

After this new weave I just got installed I'll probably have to do a real length check and also cut my raggedy ends. All this time I thought I was BSL. And hopefully my setback does catch up lucky its just the side piece.


----------



## panama_princess6 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think I made it ladies!!! What do you all think?? Sorry the pic isn't the best my hubby took it right by the window. I will try to get another up soon.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jul 29, 2013)

panama_princess6 said:


> I think I made it ladies!!! What do you all think?? Sorry the pic isn't the best my hubby took it right by the window. I will try to get another up soon.



panama_princess6 Looks MBL to me, you claim it 

Update/LC  as posted in BSL and HL-TBL threads:

Okay ladies I got my TU done on Saturday as planned, the good news was My hair had grown, the bad news was I still had to take an inch off despite dusting in between. My stylist did say she felt I was doing all the right things and that it was paying off 

I think I had a mini setback caused by using the Bee Mine luscious on my ends, it really dried them out although it was great for my NG, I will NEVER use it on my ends again but will continue to use it on my NG when I'm deep into a stretch.

I'm so sick of having to cut my progress off erplexed, I'm hoping for better results next time round.

As promised here's my LC pics, these pics were taken a couple of hours ago (2.5 days after my TU) I've had my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 days so it is not sitting flat but I have no intentions of using straighteners for the LC. I expect to be BSL when I get my next TU in December.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 3, 2013)

Checking in! 
I am amazed at the progress I am having in the last month alone!!! I hope to achieve MBL by December. I am still bunning with twists, moisturizing, sealing with JBCO, baggying, oiling my scalp with sulfur, etc. It seems to be paying off. 

Of course, I have some parties to attend and I want to blowdry my hair, so I am going to have to think of creative ways to stretch my hair without adding heat. I hope to increase my length even more my next check in time.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 4, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Checking in!
> I am amazed at the progress I am having in the last month alone!!! I hope to achieve MBL by December. I am still bunning with twists, moisturizing, sealing with JBCO, baggying, oiling my scalp with sulfur, etc. It seems to be paying off.
> 
> Of course, I have some parties to attend and I want to blowdry my hair, so I am going to have to think of creative ways to stretch my hair without adding heat. I hope to increase my length even more my next check in time.



What sulphur mix are you using. The last time I used it, it was so drying. Not sure if I did something wrong or if my scalp just didn't like sulphur.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Checking in. I will probably wash with one of my co-cleansers. I'll DC with SD Vanilla Silk and put in another set of twists. I'm going to try co-washing my twists once per week in addition to my wash day. Mid month, I will try my hand at roller setting...


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 4, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> What sulphur mix are you using. The last time I used it, it was so drying. Not sure if I did something wrong or if my scalp just didn't like sulphur.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


 
I am using NJoy's but tweaked with some extra JBCO a little bit more sulfur and pepperment oil. It can be drying which is why I baggy around the house everyday and Scurl, bun and seal like no tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been trimming and dusting less and less. I'm doing something right.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 5, 2013)

Realizing I need to do more deep conditioning to get my curls back in shape. 

I washed my 3 year old niece's hair and she has the prettiest little tight coils and mine don't pop. Even with conditioner in it. 

My curls used to coil beautifully. Now it doesn't and I realized I BARELY do deep conditions anymore. They just take SOOOO long. But I need to do them so I can reach a healthy MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 5, 2013)

Did a curlformers set this weekend and it came out great. The last time I did one about 2 months ago it was so pitiful and thin looking. Now that I'm 19 weeks post it looks so much better. As I transition these may become my staple for keeping the two different texture's in check. They're just soooo easy to use.


----------



## greenbees (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to hijack the thread but I wanted some opinions from you ladies because MBL always confused me 

Would you say I'm BSL or MBL (I attached a picture)?? I'm finally recovering from a cut from a scissor-happy stylist and I was surprised to see that I've recovered pretty fast but I still don't know what length to claim. *Please excuse my shirtless back, I just wanted to get a true view of my length*



Thanks!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 8, 2013)

greenbees said:


> I'm sorry to hijack the thread but I wanted some opinions from you ladies because MBL always confused me
> 
> Would you say I'm BSL or MBL (I attached a picture)?? I'm finally recovering from a cut from a scissor-happy stylist and I was surprised to see that I've recovered pretty fast but I still don't know what length to claim. *Please excuse my shirtless back, I just wanted to get a true view of my length*
> 
> Thanks!



That length and your story sounds like mine. I think you are bsl but veryy close to inching up on MBL.


----------



## Angel of the North (Aug 8, 2013)

greenbees said:


> I'm sorry to hijack the thread but I wanted some opinions from you ladies because MBL always confused me
> 
> Would you say I'm BSL or MBL (I attached a picture)?? I'm finally recovering from a cut from a scissor-happy stylist and I was surprised to see that I've recovered pretty fast but I still don't know what length to claim. *Please excuse my shirtless back, I just wanted to get a true view of my length*
> 
> ...



You look very close to MBL to me when looking at the length of your back


----------



## greenbees (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks RegaLady and Angel of the North!!I'll keeping trucking along and hopefully I'll reach it by the end of the year and then make my way to Waist Length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 8, 2013)

I need to be MBL like....yesterday !


----------



## growbaby (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello ladies, checking in.

I just overnight DC last night, my hair needed it. Been goin strong on my vitamins  I don't think I've ever been this consists any especially because I've never seen my nails benefit like this. 

You ladies excited for our length checks this weekend!? I am


----------



## Lucie (Aug 12, 2013)

I forgot if I joined this challenge or not but I am in. Let me go back and read.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Aug 12, 2013)

Question: How are you ladies measuring MBL? Is it halfway between your neck and tailbone, or is it halfway between BSL and WL? Because by the first method I've already made MBL, but by the second method (the one I've been going for) I'm not.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Question: How are you ladies measuring MBL? Is it halfway between your neck and tailbone, or is it halfway between BSL and WL? Because by the first method I've already made MBL, but by the second method (the one I've been going for) I'm not.



It depends on different factors. I consider myself to have a low waist, so all my lengths are 3-4 inches apart. I'm also 5'4". For some people, BSL can take a long time depending on height while I've seen some women with WL hair because their waist are so high. There is no exact measurement, you just have to go with what god gave you. 

Technically, MBL is between BSL and WL.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I need to be MBL like....yesterday !



Duh!!! Why you think we here. We all do. Didn't I tell you how I'm getting there. Like this:

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lucia (Aug 12, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Question: How are you ladies measuring MBL? Is it halfway between your neck and tailbone, or is it halfway between BSL and WL? Because by the first method I've already made MBL, but by the second method (the one I've been going for) I'm not.



It's the space long or short that's between BSL to WL
O if you're 0.5 inches below BSL you're MBL until  some of your hair reaches or grazes WL


----------



## havilland (Aug 13, 2013)

Oops. I'm late!  Just read first post. I will join a different challenge.


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 13, 2013)

2 week twists update-

I was able to wash my hair & DC while still maintaining these twists!

I'm so happy, I can keep these up for a month, this will be my go to style for the remainder of the year hopefully I don't want to texlaxerplexed.... 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that I don't have breakage at the demarcation line. I did moisturize with Cantu, which I never used before so I'm not sure how my new growth will react (you think it's too much protein for new growth??) and hemp oil at the roots last night. Previously I was using Elasta QP H20 eerrr.. it's not enough.
Any suggestions with a liquid(no glycerin it cause more poof)or cream(that doesnt leave residue)??? 
It may be a tall order but you ladies can help me out with some suggestions


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 13, 2013)

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies, checking in.
> 
> I just overnight DC last night, my hair needed it. Been goin strong on my vitamins  I don't think I've ever been this consists any especially because I've never seen my nails benefit like this.
> 
> You ladies excited for our length checks this weekend!? I am


 

I don't know how I'm going to do a length check erplexed- my hair is in twists & my nape is shorter than the rest due to recovering heat damage ummm... any suggestions??  
but mannnn I would love to see "IF" I have any progress since my last relaxer May 30 

sorry for the highjack typing out loud

...but I want to see if I can make it to December with these twists w/o a relaxer....


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 13, 2013)

Length check is in two days! I will be getting my hair stretched for a Bday party this weekend so I will post pics then.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Still pushing for December.  I'll take some pics next washday.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 13, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Still pushing for December.  I'll take some pics next washday.



I don't want to look at my hair until December. Then poof, voila! It's MBL. I don't want to see December anytime soon, but I want to see MBL as soon as possible. Smh.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

Length check?...Two Days? 

Does Air dried stretched hair count? I can't straighten until the end of SEPT.

and Saludable84

Chile my hair is frustrating the HELL out of me right now. My hemline is this weird U/V thingee and I'm afraid its my hairs natural shape . No matter how many times I trim it to a U shape it grows back to this weird U/V thing. So if something doesn't change soon I'm going to chop to above BSL w/ a straight blunt hemline and start lurking in the BSL challenge again .


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I don't want to look at my hair until December. Then poof, voila! It's MBL. I don't want to see December anytime soon, but I want to see MBL as soon as possible. Smh.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84 Lol I'm the same way.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jprayze (Aug 13, 2013)

I will LC in Sept with straightened hair and see if there's any need for me to stay in this challenge.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I should have such problems. I would be happy at this point with an uneven MBL or BSL. I am waiting on an APL


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

felic1

it took me FOREVER to get to APL. It seem like my back was a thousand miles long lol.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @felic1
> 
> it took me FOREVER to get to APL. It seem like my back was a thousand miles long lol.


 
Thank you sweetie. Good thing come to those who wait. And wait. And wait. I hit shoulder length in December of 2011. I bumped up the regi to twice a week co washing and deep conditioning. I also added scalp massages with jojoba and EO and some JBCO massage in the back to top it off. I added tea rinses and some herbs. I have so much to mix up. At least I am having fun


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Length check?...Two Days?
> 
> Does Air dried stretched hair count? I can't straighten until the end of SEPT.
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOO….. Don't cut!!!! I use to do that and I was  all the time. I just stop cutting. My hair grows naturally in a V so I have to continuously dust in a U. What I do is when I dust, I pull my head ALLLLL the way back so I literally have neck strain. Then I dust. Since doing that, I've been noticing that the V can't take over. Its working, but I think the trick is the lower you make you U, like an open parenthesis, then when it grows, the V, it grows in gradually so you notice a deeper U versus a light V. 

Does that make sense? 

Then when you dust again, its just a lower U that lifts, but never becomes a V. I'd do a blunt hemline, but it always converts to a V. Blunt hemlines are my worst enemy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

Saludable84

YOU ARE THE BEST PERSON EVER! I bookmarked the post (here is her post in case you guys are interested) and will be trying it out next month when I straighten. I was going to go blunt, but if there is a way for me to maintain a neat Ushape I'M ALL OVER IT!

*Goes country on you* Ummmmm honey baby chile you do realize your like an inch from MBL right?! Talkin' bout some...'she can't wait till December' . Were both making our goals next month (speaking that thang into existence)


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 13, 2013)

Im not measuring until Christmas, my expectations are ludicrous .. Maybe Thanksgiving


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> YOU ARE THE BEST PERSON EVER! I bookmarked the post (here is her post in case you guys are interested) and will be trying it out next month when I straighten. I was going to go blunt, but if there is a way for me to maintain a neat Ushape I'M ALL OVER IT!
> 
> *Goes country on you* Ummmmm honey baby chile you do realize your like an inch from MBL right?! Talkin' bout some...'she can't wait till December' . Were both making our goals next month (speaking that thang into existence)



LMFAO!!!! Nah, I need swang!!! Im not trying to look at my hair until my next texlax in October, want to make it November and hope Im happy by December.

Thanks! Give it a try! That U is hard to maintain when you have a natural V, but more close to blunt but still U you cut it, the better it will be maintained. V and W are curses!


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 14, 2013)

My hair is still in braids right now, so I won't be here for the LC, BUT I'll do a dusting, then a LC when I take them out. 

I'll probably be at about the same length, but hopefully I'll be MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 14, 2013)

Checking In …

And gracefully bowing OUT. I took LC pix yesterday and although I grew/retained length since the last LC, there is no amount of fairy dust that will get me to MBL by December.  

But don't trip crip, I am coming for that swang in 2014!!!

All the best and HHG babes …


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 14, 2013)

I need more protective styles. I feel like this would work much better if I didn't have to bun all the time. I don't mind buns, but I like other things too.


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I don't think I will LCing either since yall ain't doing it until the fall and winter.  It will be hot this weekend so maybe I will keep bunning this hair up until October some time. Let me tak it one month at a time...


----------



## growbaby (Aug 15, 2013)

Any length checks today? Ill probably do one late tonight after my cowash


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 15, 2013)

Contemplating skipping this LC and waiting till the rest of the BSL crew do it at the end of September...not sure.  I hope to be grazing MBL by December. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 15, 2013)

Froreal3

We share the same sentiments, the year is coming to a close and I have a feeling if we just wait until October/December  to LC we would "ALL" be MBL.


----------



## growbaby (Aug 15, 2013)

Well here is my update. Btw I'm sad I won't be seeing much of you ladies hair today    ... I am so close to MBL I swear I can smell it in the distance. I have a green sports bra that I believe sits at MBL so I use that as my growth reference. I'm 75% sure ill be there by my next TU & flat iron in October  I am 13 weeks post.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2013)

growbaby said:


> Well here is my update. Btw I'm sad I won't be seeing much of you ladies hair today    ... I am so close to MBL I swear I can smell it in the distance. I have a green sports bra that I believe sits at MBL so I use that as my growth reference. I'm 75% sure ill be there by my next TU & flat iron in October  I am 13 weeks post.



Your texture is awesome.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 15, 2013)

Just popping in to cheering you ladies on!  You guys are doing great. Hopefully I'll be there myself next year

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking good growbaby ! You are just about there!


----------



## ronie (Aug 16, 2013)

growbaby said:


> Well here is my update. Btw I'm sad I won't be seeing much of you ladies hair today    ... I am so close to MBL I swear I can smell it in the distance. I have a green sports bra that I believe sits at MBL so I use that as my growth reference. I'm 75% sure ill be there by my next TU & flat iron in October  I am 13 weeks post.



Came out of lurke to say you got a banging hourglass shape going on. Loving your thin waste. And your hair looks great too. Ok back to lurking.


----------



## growbaby (Aug 16, 2013)

ronie said:


> Came out of lurke to say you got a banging hourglass shape going on. Loving your thin waste. And your hair looks great too. Ok back to lurking.



LOL thanks girl!


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 16, 2013)

growbaby 

your length looks great


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I lightly flat ironed and bantu knot out my hair today.


Here was my length last length check in April. 





Here is my length now


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 17, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Well I lightly flat ironed and bantu knot out my hair today. Here is my length now.



So incredibly pretty!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2013)

@growbaby you look there already to me...if not only about an inch left.

RegaLady Your hair is so thick and lush! You look MBL already too!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @growbaby you look there already to me...if not only about an inch left.
> 
> @RegaLady Your hair is so thick and lush! You look MBL already too!


 
Thank you ladies!!!

 I wish I was MBL. I think I just made BSL. I have 2 whole inches to go to be full MBL. I hope to reach this by December. I have to admit, I like where my hair length is now. MBL just may be my final length goal. I am satisfied there

I have some dusting to do. My ends looked good but it could stand to look perfect. After today no more heat until Thanksgiving.


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 23, 2013)

Still have these braids in and I'm at 5 weeks. Other people say they still look good so I might as well keep on with them, I just want a REALLY good wash and I can't do that with these braids. Can't do a good deep conditioner either. 

Speaking of deep conditioning: Can anyone recommend a good soft hooded dryer?

I think that might be a good investment for my deep conditions.

Thanks!

Oh! And I've taken out a few braids (I just can't help myself, and I'm definitely closing in on MBL. I think by December I will be a definitive MBL! 

I'll try to add a photo later.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 23, 2013)

@ImanAdero... I use the gold and hot soft bonnet from Sally's. It was about $50.00. It works well and I can lie down, do treatments and watch movies!


----------



## GroovyMama (Aug 23, 2013)

I wasn't going to post an update picture, but growbaby made me feel bad that there weren't many picture updates. So here they are. I am exactly 8 weeks post today.

These are all from about 30 minutes ago. I am terrible at taking hair pictures. *le sigh* The last picture is of my new growth from the last 8 weeks. I still think I will make MBL by December.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ You definitely will make it! GroovyMama


----------



## ilong (Aug 23, 2013)

growbaby, RegaLady, GroovyMama - all of you have beautiful thick gorgeous hair.  Thank you for sharing your LC pictures and results.

I am not in this challenge (or any challenge) but when ladies such as you, share your pictures, journeys and success stories they motivate me even more to persevere on my hair journey.

I know it seems like not many members share their pics and journewys but if and when I get to a point where my hair is half as gorgeous as your heads of hair I will not hesitate to share. 

Thanks again for the share and I know each of you will be at MBL before the end of year.


----------



## growbaby (Aug 24, 2013)

GroovyMama said:


> I wasn't going to post an update picture, but growbaby made me feel bad that there weren't many picture updates. So here they are. I am exactly 8 weeks post today.
> 
> These are all from about 30 minutes ago. I am terrible at taking hair pictures. *le sigh* The last picture is of my new growth from the last 8 weeks. I still think I will make MBL by December.



Your hair looks so good girl! Ur definitely gonna be there by December, probably even before that. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, I almost threw in the towel to get a bob and relaxer. I was stopped. I am so glad I didn't go through with it, at least not yet

Interesting thing today.

 My brother who has witnessed every hairstyle I've had under the sun saw me in a top bun today. He usually sees me in my usually moisturized bun. But because my hair was stretched out, he got to see a little more of my length.
 He was like, "Is that all your hair??!!" I told him that it was. Then I showed him that same pic in my progress post upthread. He was like "Wow, you know I am not gonna lie, I never knew black women could grow hair that long" I can't lie,that made me  

We take for granted being here, but many blk men, do not see many black women with hair longer than SL. It isn't a big deal, just something that was interesting to me today.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> Well, I almost threw in the towel to get a bob and relaxer. I was stopped. I am so glad I didn't go through with it, at least not yet
> 
> Interesting thing today.
> 
> ...



It's true though. I think we are all used to seeing women with SL hair. Men do double takes when they see my hair or my hairstyles. I've actually had a man tell me he thought my hair was weave because he thought all black women wear wigs and weaves. I can't get mad at something like that. But I'm glad we are making a comeback. Just like MBL hair.... Yes, my inner childhood is coming back it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 27, 2013)

Almost there. I'll need a trim, but I WILL be MBL by December 31!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 30, 2013)

I might do a length check this weekend or next. Hopefully next week I get my dryer and I will attempt my first rollerset.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 5, 2013)

So quiet in here ...


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 6, 2013)

growbaby

I'm wearing twists until the end year so I can be like whoa with my relaxer!!


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I think I need to join in here with you ladies... I'm in the WL 2013 thread but not sure if I can make it being that I'm still BSL.  So it only makes sense not to skip this thread.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 8, 2013)

[USER=340597]soldier4hair[/USER];18939555 said:
			
		

> Well I think I need to join in here with you ladies... I'm in the WL 2013 thread but not sure if I can make it being that I'm still BSL.  So it only makes sense not to skip this thread.



Welcome!  How many inches to MBL for you?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome soldier4hair

growbaby, I will do a length check on stretched hair after my first roller set.  It will serve as my check for both the BSL and the MBL challenges.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome soldier4hair
> 
> growbaby, I will do a length check on stretched hair after my first roller set.  It will serve as my check for both the BSL and the MBL challenges.



I'm going to do a LC soon too for both challenges so I know whether I need to officially leave this one or not!  Probably in 2 weeks depending on how long I keep in my twists.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 9, 2013)

That face you make after taking out your braids. 


Right now have almond oil on my head under 2 shower caps (oh yeah! 2 shower caps). Gotta figure out what to do with my hair tomorrow. I may wig it with a half wig and just GHE all day tomorrow. 

We'll see. 

But yeah... This is the face.


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 9, 2013)

The last time I did a length check I was at BSL and I am wearing wigs until the end of the year.  I I think I am about 2 inches to MBL.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 10, 2013)

Did a roller set. It's a greaseball... But I like it! Plua I know it won't last very long, but that's okay. It has nice sheen with the flash haha. 

In need of a trim, but it's all good. I'm definitely going to attempt this style again. Just make it less greasy.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so close mannnnnn I want to relax and straighten.. Only 2 more weeks.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 10, 2013)

growbaby said:


> I'm so close mannnnnn I want to relax and straighten.. Only 2 more weeks.



I'm with you. Trying to hold out on that relaxer as long as possible but I wants to see the growth!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 10, 2013)

ImanAdero love your hair. What products did you use for your roller set?

growbaby looks like you will be there if you straighten.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope to do a reveal in a few weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 11, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ImanAdero love your hair. What products did you use for your roller set?
> .



I just LOC'd hence why it's so greasy. I used safflower oil and then my Shea butter mix.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Gotta give me something now. I'm cheating for you!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 12, 2013)

@Saludable84

Your hair is lovely  and!

Chile this is the best I could do. This is on old air dried/stretch hair, so sorry about the stringy-ness. I'll post another pic after I band this week so it'll be more accurate.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Your hair is lovely  and!
> 
> Chile this is the best I could do. This is on old air dried/stretch hair, so sorry about the stringy-ness. I'll post another pic after I band this week so it'll be more accurate.



I cant see it


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't see what? My picture? Ill try attaching it another way.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Can't see what? My picture? Ill try attaching it another way.



I saw it now that I'm on my phone. Oh my I'm in awe. This is really gonna happen!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

If I get 3 more inches by December I will be grazing MBL. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Forgot pic 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok, good news is my hair does grow.  Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.   This little bit in seven months. 









Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, good news is my hair does grow.  Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.   This little bit in seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Your tripping. Thats really good growth!


----------



## Starronda (Sep 17, 2013)

Closer but not MBL yet. I relaxed the other day so I'll be posting pictures when I get home later. Hopefully by the end of the year I can make MBL.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Saludable84 I think I was so focused on being BSB (the line of the purple shirt) by September that I wasn't even looking at the apparent thickness. I really wanted MBL by December because I'm greedy like that. Not sure I will make it, but I'm gonna stay here because you never know what may happen in three months.  I whined all up in the BSL thread and I'm done whining now. I'm back to being grateful.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 17, 2013)

So after checking on my hair's progress, I'm pretty sure I will be MBL by my birthday in April. I will probably be there sooner since I'm at BSL, but I'll just say my birthday for now.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 17, 2013)

Putting box braids back in before next Thursday. I'm pretty I excited about it, but I must say I had some great growth during the time I had them so it will be good.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 17, 2013)

Froreal3

That thickness is what matters! To get both at once is just a blessing in disguise.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, good news is my hair does grow. Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.  This little bit in seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Froreal3,
You are still doing great!
Also try Bamboo Silica Extract Pills to increase growth. I have been using them and I think they have helped give me a boost.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 17, 2013)

Sneak peak of my relaxed hair!! I gotta take pics in my normal pink bra. I'm not MBL yet but awfully close.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 18, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> [USER=64213]Froreal3[/USER],
> You are still doing great!
> Also try Bamboo Silica Extract Pills to increase growth. I have been using them and I think they have helped give me a boost.



I was actually thinking about silica for you.  That's the only thing I think you could add.  I drink bamboo leaf tea.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm not officially in this challenge but I am trying to get to MBL by the end of year too. I did an impromptu lazy length check yesterday and it looks like MBL to me. 

I will know for sure when I relax my hair.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 18, 2013)

I think that when your hair is natural, sometimes you cannot know just how long your hair is until you have straightened it with heat. Even though my hair is relaxed, I hardly use heat to straighten. So, it looks often times like collarbone length but when it is blown out, it is past APL. The point is that many women define themselves as slow growers because the shrinkage is tight but if they straighten their hair, they would be surprised. Using your hands to pull your hair straight is not a true picture of one's length. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 18, 2013)

almond eyes said:


> I think that when your hair is natural, sometimes you cannot know just how long your hair is until you have straightened it with heat. Even though my hair is relaxed, I hardly use heat to straighten. So, it looks often times like collarbone length but when it is blown out, it is past APL. The point is that many women define themselves as slow growers because the shrinkage is tight but if they straighten their hair, they would be surprised. Using your hands to pull your hair straight is not a true picture of one's length.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I don't know if this is directed towards me but:

a) I'm not natural. I'm relaxed. I'm 19 weeks post in that pic, due for a touch up in October.

b) Since my hair is not straight, I called this a 'lazy' length check, stated the length it 'looks' like (rather than saying 'it is'), and stated that I will know what length it is when I straighten it

Hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 18, 2013)

shasha8685 You are definitely looking like MBL to me! Congrats!

Oh and I think the pp was referring to my complaining about my hair growth upthread.

jprayze How has Bamboo silica been working for your hair growth? I want to try Viviscal in the new year because I want to make MBL by my birthday in March.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 18, 2013)

Froreal3 Thanks!

I just needed to clarify what the pp was referring to b/c I was like "huh?" lol 

Thanks once again!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 19, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> shasha8685 You are definitely looking like MBL to me! Congrats!
> 
> Oh and I think the pp was referring to my complaining about my hair growth upthread.
> 
> jprayze How has Bamboo silica been working for your hair growth? I want to try Viviscal in the new year because I want to make MBL by my birthday in March.



I think it's been working well but I will let you know for sure after my length check...

ETA:  If my dark roots are any indication, then yes!


----------



## Starronda (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, so I relaxed my hair a few days ago and did a quick length check. I'm thinking a few more inches and I'll be MBL. My bra looks a little high in the sig below, so I'm gonna say I'm bsl. I'll give it til the end of the month to be full MBL. Plus, the front of my hair is only a little past APL.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm about to put y hair back in braids next week. 

Probably won't length check until the end of the year in that case because I won't get out of this next set of braids until after November. 

Good thing is, I find my ends look pretty good! I don't find too many splits on my search and destroy missions so I feel like I'm doing something right!

Put my hair in bigger braids so I can have an awesome braid out tomorrow!


----------



## GroovyMama (Sep 22, 2013)

So I relaxed my hair yesterday @ 12 weeks post. I think I'm there...Like scraping MBL. I had some good growth since July. I'm kinda scared to claim it it officially, because it still looks so darn short to me. Let me know what you ladies think.



July 1, 2013


Yesterday


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 22, 2013)

GroovyMama you are  definitely there! Congrats!


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 23, 2013)

So I flat ironed my hair and it is close to MBL and guess what? I don't like it. I don't know but it doesn't suit me well or something. So I cut the bangs. Anyway, I will let my hair do its thing but I don't think I will actively pursue MBL or anything longer.  I want and am ready to have fun with my hair, lol.


----------



## ImanAdero (Sep 25, 2013)

Took this photo last night. 

Yesterday I washed my hair in preparation for today (Got my hair put in individual braids again). Washed with Elasta Creme Conditioning Shampoo. I conditioned quickly with the GVP version of Joico's Reconstructor. After that I followed with ApHogee's moisture balance. Both of he conditioners have mineral oil... Not sure if my hair really likes it, but at least my hair felt strong. 

After that I OC'd (the L was water) with Safflower Oil and Shea Moisture's coconut and hibiscus Creme moisturizer (can never remember the name). 

Today when she braided it, first she blow dried my hair and I was like... Wow. You have a lot of hair lol. So I'm excited about how my hair will be at the end of the year. My hair is actually starting to feel long!

2 pictures attached. One is my length check for end of September (since I won't have an October one) and the other is my hair blown out before braiding.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 1, 2013)

** Roll call **
9/29 relaxed after 17 wk stretch, which I enjoyed due to the twists I wore for the past 8 weeks.
roux and silk infusion to the relaxed ends, ORS lye & 1/2-1/2 method.-some really underprocessed sections but since I texlax does it really matter??, only if I notice more breakage in those areas will I take care of next relaxer, but will treat with light hand and see.
D/C w/ MegaSilk over night- applied like relaxer w/a lil' grapeseed oil all over.
9/30 wore damp low ponytail to air dry, super soft hair just puffy as hell, Flat ironed from 9-12am, small sections using One and Only Argan Oil as heat protectant- it smells so good! temp about 330-340 on GVP pink by Sally's 

Sidenote (anyone know how to really read this thing?? I assume if the dial is in the middle that is the setting- written temps are 302 and the highest 400 everthing else is a toss up to get an exact number)

**my bra strap has been adjusted slighty, I tried to make it match exactly but to check I would have has to wake up my hub to get the IPAD in the room** 

***Please excuse the look of the thin ends, I have a picture detailing the length difference from the third of my nape which is significantly shorter(due to heat damageerplexed ladies be careful) but healthy and growing- I don't want to chop off that many inches to match just a 1/3 of the back half of my head.***

Did I reach my goal? I would say almost mid-back but I don't consider a few lead hairs as a full length achievement unless it looks almost full. What length would you say I am? do you all think a cut in necessary? I really don't wear my hair down much less straight and when curled it doesn't look like that- trying to convince y'all to side with me  I want to reach my ultimate goal of FULL midback length before I chop.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2013)

MizzBFly you look just below bra-strap...maybe about two more inches to MBL? I think you'll get it by the end of the year.

As for me, I'mma need for this area in my crown to start growing/retaining better. I'm not sure why it's not doing as well as the rest of my hair. I probably need to start massaging, finger detangling, and making sure that area gets enough moisture every day. Hmmm....may need to tweek my regimen. Anyway, I think the nape is on track to be grazing MBL by December if I retain two more inches by the end of the month.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> MizzBFly you look just below bra-strap...maybe about two more inches to MBL? I think you'll get it by the end of the year.
> 
> As for me, I'mma need for this area in my crown to start growing/retaining better. I'm not sure why it's not doing as well as the rest of my hair. I probably need to start massaging, finger detangling, and making sure that area gets enough moisture every day. Hmmm....may need to tweek my regimen. Anyway, I think the nape is on track to be grazing MBL by December if I retain two more inches by the end of the month.



Froreal3 thanks for checking me out, i know that you will reach your goal as well, just stay focused and don't cheat..lol

Are you able to open the pdf file? It shows comparison shots from May until now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^Actually I did look at that yesterday, but then forgot about it and looked at the thumbnails attached.  That v tail in the pdf looks like it's actually WL to me. I wouldn't cut if I were you.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 2, 2013)

****can't stand the v ..lol but I'm determined to be full MBL with the front included no layers until it's all MBL or longer


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 2, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> ****can't stand the v ..lol but I'm determined to be full MBL with the front included no layers until it's a I



Just nip the tip. My hair grows in a V so every so often I have to snip a small amount from a ponytail.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 3, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Just nip the tip. My hair grows in a V so every so often I have to snip a small amount from a ponytail.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone


 

Your the reason I decided not to try to make my hair stay blunt. I believe that you mentioned you made a blunt cut before and it grew right back into a V  I have  experienced simular results.

So I will do the snip as I do my S&D since my hair is straight. When I pass MBL I will definately make a U cause 

**I will be rocking de hell outta my hair  muahhhahahha


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 3, 2013)

Had a dream where I did a heatless blow out and had waist length hair.   Maaaaannnn I was so ready to come in and tell y'all when I woke up that my hair had skipped straight past MBL and gone to WL...

But it was only a dream :-(


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 3, 2013)

imagine having a dream of the opposite.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 3, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Your the reason I decided not to try to make my hair stay blunt. I believe that you mentioned you made a blunt cut before and it grew right back into a V  I have  experienced simular results.  So I will do the snip as I do my S&D since my hair is straight. When I pass MBL I will definately make a U cause  **I will be rocking de hell outta my hair  muahhhahahha


  Here is my example:     August     September    October

In two months, I had recut the U back. 

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm still here ladies.
 Just enjoying wearing my hair out. To enjoy wearing it long and to flatter my face, I wear it in a banana clip ponytail when I go out. When I am at home, I bun. I have had my hair flat ironed for two weeks now. I will wash, DC, protein treatment, air dry and maybe wear a twist out or stretch it and wear it out again. I am about 2 inches from MBL, but I am not hardcore PSing like I use to. I have to admit, I very happy, lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2013)

If this inversion works, I will do it every month to get the three inches I need. I want an inch per month DAMMIT!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Inversion didn't seem to work for me...so back to our regularly scheduled programming. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## growbaby (Oct 24, 2013)

Ugh am I there yet???? What do you ladies think?







ETA: the measurements and everything seem to say yes but it just doesn't look like MBL to me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 24, 2013)

growbaby said:


> Ugh am I there yet???? What do you ladies think?
> 
> ETA: the measurements and everything seem to say yes but it just doesn't look like MBL to me.



Girl your like 2-3 inches from wl. So i vote HECK YEAH! lol


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 24, 2013)

GroovyMama - Your hair is beautiful!! Congrats on MBL



GroovyMama said:


> So I relaxed my hair yesterday @ 12 weeks post. I think I'm there...Like scraping MBL. I had some good growth since July. I'm kinda scared to claim it it officially, because it still looks so darn short to me. Let me know what you ladies think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 226233
> ...


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 24, 2013)

growbaby said:


> Ugh am I there yet???? What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 230613
> 
> ...


You seem to be! Congratulations!!!!
What does your measurements say?


----------



## growbaby (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you! well my back from my neck to my tailbone is 20 inches and my hair stretches to the 11.5 in. mark within those 20 inches. MBL would technically be at the 10in mark right?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

growbaby You are MBL! Congrats!


----------



## ilong (Oct 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, good news is my hair does grow. Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.  This little bit in seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Froreal3 - I meant to comment on your hair, pics and comment.

hair = beautiful
pics = great progress, growth
comment - you are trippin' (like @Saludable84 posted) 

KUTGW


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL Thanks ilong. I really was trippin. I have to remember not to try to rush this thing.


----------



## ilong (Oct 24, 2013)

@Froreal3 - I understand. We are trying to get there fast. Believe me you may have to remind me to "chill" sometime in the near future. I imagine by March if I'm not close to my goal I may have to be sedated, virtually!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

ilong said:


> Froreal3 - I understand.  We are trying to get there fast.  Believe me you may have to remind me to "chill" sometime in the near future.   I imagine by March if I'm not close to my goal you all may have to virtually sedate me.



 You'll get there!


----------



## growbaby (Oct 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @growbaby You are MBL! Congrats!



yay thank you! I love you're positive confirmation on both threads  lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^ You're welcome. I know how it is when you just need that "Yup, you're there!" You're right. Hairnorexia is real! lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

I am picking up some MN today. I saw good results with that.  I WILL get 3 inches by beginning of the year. I need to be at least 1" away from MBL by new years so I can be WL by the end of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I am picking up some MN today. I saw good results with that.  I WILL get 3 inches by beginning of the year. I need to be at least 1" away from MBL by new years so I can be WL by the end of the year.



Froreal3 so you mix the MN with anything? Or just use it straight?


----------



## felic1 (Oct 27, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> @Froreal3 so you mix the MN with anything? Or just use it straight?


 

This posting sounds like a bartender making a drink!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> Froreal3 so you mix the MN with anything? Or just use it straight?



ImanAdero I use it straight by putting a little on my finger and rubbing it throughout the parts of my twists. Then I massage it all around for a minute.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ImanAdero I use it straight by putting a little on my finger and rubbing it throughout the parts of my twists. Then I massage it all around for a minute.



Are you getting any shedding? That was my only issue with it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Saludable84, I didn't notice any increased shedding. I will be closely monitoring things this go round, so I will keep you updated.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello Hellooooo!  How's everybody doing? Has anyone moved on to the WL 2014 challenge?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 5, 2013)

So is the BSL 2014 challenge a BSL/MBL joint or will there be a separate thread for MBL 2014? I don't think i'll be making MBL this year and if so it'll only be scraping. My hair lately has seem less dense than usual. I'm not sure if it's due to my ends being henna coated, seasonal hair fall, or my hair growing and me not noticing. On the plus side it makes washing and detangling much easier but my twists and twist out don't seem as plump.


----------



## koolkittychick (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

I poked my head in here a few months back in the name of wishful thinking, but I think I might have reached MBL without realizing it! Let me know what you think; pic one is from this time last year, when I hit APL. Pic two is from three days ago, when I got my touch up. I know it looks like I'm not BSL yet, but I wear my bras reeeaaally low, like the bottom of my band sits on my natural waist. Based on my measurements, my hair actually hits the middle of my back, which is about 11 inches from the top of my shoulders. So can I claim it? Let me know.

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 5, 2013)

koolkittychick I think you are grazing because it looks like the bottom of your bra is on your waist and your hair is grazing the top of your bra, which looks like a few inches above your waist aka MBL. If you aren't there, you're >this< close.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 5, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I am picking up some MN today. I saw good results with that. I WILL get 3 inches by beginning of the year. I need to be at least 1" away from MBL by new years so I can be WL by the end of the year.


 
I got pretty good results with MN


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 6, 2013)

Though I still want more MBL length, I'm patiently waiting for the WL 2014 challenge which I am in. I will need that whole year and all the retention I can get. My waist is fairly low, so while I wanted to entertain the idea of HL or TBL hair, that's too much hair and it ain't happening.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can I be MBL tomorrow already? Cot dayum, this is taking long! I have no patience.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 6, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Can I be MBL tomorrow already? Cot dayum, this is taking long! I have no patience.



That's what I said and then bam like a slap in the face. Don't stress because I know your in WL 2014 and your gonna see me go crazy!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^Girl I am in WL 2014 in my mind.


----------



## ImanAdero (Nov 6, 2013)

Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS! 

Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine. 

I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very pretty!  

You make me wanna flat iron my hair...



ImanAdero said:


> Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS!
> 
> Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine.
> 
> I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!



Sent using LHCF app


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

ImanAdero very pretty! That came out great.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody else making MBL this year? I'm not...probably by June. I'm still about 3 inches away. I'm ok with that though.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 9, 2013)

ImanAdero

 LOVVEEEE! Yes honey!
  I got my highlights and you couldn't tell me nothing, lol.  I will go a bit lighter for summer too.

 Beautiful hair!!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Anybody else making MBL this year? I'm not...probably by June. I'm still about 3 inches away. I'm ok with that though.



I will be making MBL by this spring. I had trims and maybe I am in need of another so I got bumped up to BSLish. I am bunning until spring, but with breaks in between for a couple of Bday parties I have to attend. But yeah, I am on a six month bunning challenge.


----------



## djkforeal (Dec 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Anybody else making MBL this year? I'm not...probably by June. I'm still about 3 inches away. I'm ok with that though.


 
I don't know if I will be making MBL this year cause I have not stayed up on my game, but I guess I will see when I do another length check before the end of the month.


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm at the bottom of my bra strap (I was at least...)

But I don't think that's MBL on me anyway...

I'll see on December 30th lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not MBL... Hoping I will be by the Spring. ..March or April.  I am pleased with the condition of my hair though 







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## freckledface (Dec 28, 2013)

I made mbl a lil while back. Honestly I was happier at APL.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 2, 2014)

Has everyone in this thread moved over to the BSL/MBL 2014 thread??? I was coming in here expecting some serious hair porn


----------



## ImanAdero (Jan 2, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> Has everyone in this thread moved over to the BSL/MBL 2014 thread??? I was coming in here expecting some serious hair porn


Angel of the North I think a good number of is are over there. I've posted my year end photo but I'll post it here too. 

I'm a solid BSL approaching MBL. I plan to be there about April.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 3, 2014)

So I decided to take a pic without a bra on to see where on back my hair falls. The top of the towel is the start of my natural waist, do you guys think I made it? I think I just scraped it 

On another note although I've been sweating out a fever this past week, not washed my hair for 3 weeks and also notably under processed from my Dec TU, even with these things taken into consideration, I still haven't made BSL


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 3, 2014)

Well here is my end of the year update.  I don't think I made my goal but I am past bra strap length definitely on my way to MBL.  Congratulations to all the ladies who participated in this challenge.


----------

